# Rep Change Suggestion



## Totally Dubbed

Hi there,

First and foremost, before getting into any of this, ex-senior mod, now retired staff B&B suggested I open and make this thread - so I did:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious/250#post_22060095

Thus, I see no reason why this thread should be closed by any mod.

The subject of the ToS has become increasingly frustrating for me. I have been on the receiving end of it quite a bit, but have learnt a lot about it since.

Why do I say this? Because some moderators have no idea about it, and there are "grey areas" that exist within it.
I would love to explain in further details, but apparently I would get an infraction or warning for discussing my private matters in public.

I'll put it as simple as I can:
The fact that we can't speak about rep, inform users or even have a funny avatar about rep, is quite ridiculous.
Even *lemans81* - Managing Moderator on OCN, even said:
Quote:


> Let me get back to you, I am not sure there is a policy specific to avatars yet.


It's simple - when a senior mod doesn't know, nor does a Managing Moderator - it should beg the question. Why isn't the ToS being updated (either actively) or periodically.

We can't live in a world of 2004. It's been 10 years this site has been up, and thus the site should update its ToS at regular intervals.
As far as I'm aware - I've been on the site for about a year and it hasn't changed.

The rep structure here is broken if you ask me. Why though?
Very simple:

People help out, people don't get rewarded.
If people "ask" or try and "inform" new or old users to get "rewarded" mods will issue: warnings, infractions and bans.

So, what does this result in? People not helping out as much as they want. I'm not saying people WILL NOT help - I'm saying people won't be as willing to spend 30mins with an individual to sort out an issue - to not even be thanked or "repped".
I know for sure, It has put me off. I know it is the intention to help people out for free - but at the end of the day, I'm taking time replying to someone - only to be warned by mods. What's the point?

Sure you could say: If you don't like it, then don't help.
I could do that, so could everyone on the site - and then we'll be left with a dead boring site that has no useful information on it. If that's what OCN management want - then sure, let's have that.

I can say for sure, I've helped a lot of members (check my rep) - and I've posted a lot. People have repped me for posts - but have also forgotten to do so too.

So WHAT IS THE SOLUTION?
It's actually much more simple than people think.
I look over to XDA Developpers, the BIGGEST site in the world for Android development. And they have hit the nail on the head for "rep" - they call it "thanks". How does it work?
Well you can "thank" anyone you want, for any reason it might be - but you shouldn't abuse it, just like you wouldn't abuse it on OCN.
So what have they done, in order to prevent people from abusing it?
CREATED A LIMIT PER DAY on how many people you can THANK.

On XDA, every 24hrs, you can only thank 8x. It can be the same person, with 8 different posts or 8 different people - it really doesn't matter. But you can ONLY thank 8 times per day.

What does this create?
It means that people don't abuse it, don't "give it away" to people that don't deserve it and furthermore means that content creators have enough exposure.
Furthermore - it is frowned upon to beg - however reminding or even informing people of "thanking people" isn't against their ToS.

So why can't OCN adopt this? How hard would it realistically be?
In my opinion - it will be easy to do and SHOULD be implemented.

The ToS should also be updated, saying that you're allowed to inform, but not beg people.
If people are found to beg for it, or spam it, they can get an automatic warning.

PS. I'm not the only one that's concerned about rep, others are too:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious

*EDIT:*
I made this post and wrote it because I CARE about the site. If I didn't care, then I wouldn't bother - nor ever get in any sort of trouble with mods.
I care, and want to see the site progress, not stay a decade old.
Just like with games: I care about games (such as BF4) thus want to see it do better - that's why I often complain or critique it. If I didn't care about it, I would just pick up and play it and not care about the issues that lie within it.
People like me, are the ones that will driver the forum forwards - not the OCN'er that couldn't give a damn about certain issues of the site.

*UPDATE:*
Another suggestion about rep - why not have it so that you KNOW who repped you:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1479403/the-terms-of-service-on-ocn-have-to-be-changed-its-becoming-ridiculous/10#post_22061870

-Dubbed


----------



## soundx98

Seems like a terrific idea. Rep+
Thanks


----------



## tompsonn

Oh the irony of the amount of rep you may receive from this thread...


----------



## jakethesnake438

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Oh the irony of the amount of rep you may receive from this thread...


Shhh... They are onto us


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soundx98*
> 
> Seems like a terrific idea. Rep+
> Thanks


Thanks buddy!
It's an easy principal to adopt.

I just went over to XDA and thank'ed the same guy 8x - simply because he creates awesome kernels for the SGS3 - here's the limit in action:



Just as an FYI:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/member.php?u=3283391

I'm a recognised contributor over there (which is an honour) but it even shows that people that are not your "average joe" still have the same limit applied to their account.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Oh the irony of the amount of rep you may receive from this thread...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> Shhh... They are onto us


hahahaha!
I don't care - let them remove it if they want. But people are repping an idea, which is a useful contribution to the community - so there shouldn't be anything wrong with that


----------



## davcc22

Good idea I'm at like 1060 posts and only 25rep rep to you my man


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> Good idea I'm at like 1060 posts and only 25rep rep to you my man


you're doing well man! You reached your first flame


----------



## tompsonn

Oh BTW - OCN - XDA runs on vBulletin. And its like a million times bigger. And it runs fine.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Oh BTW - OCN - XDA runs on vBulletin. And its like a million times bigger. And it runs fine.


I didn't want to assume - but yeah XDA > OCN in terms of members, exposure etc.
XDA is the biggest forum for android development.

PS. I rep a lot of people myself. It can be for anything really - I don't hold back on that button. But never give it "for a laugh":



I ALSO THINK: that when you rep - your OCN NAME should be attached to it automatically.

Often I put: "-Dubbed" on the rep.
There's no need for me to explain why it's a good post, when it's a good post.

So why not have an automatic name "attachment" - it's also useful for knowing who repped you.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I didn't want to assume - but yeah XDA > OCN in terms of members, exposure etc.
> XDA is the biggest forum for android development.
> 
> PS. I rep a lot of people myself. It can be for anything really - I don't hold back on that button. But never give it "for a laugh":
> 
> 
> 
> I ALSO THINK: that when you rep - your OCN NAME should be attached to it automatically.
> 
> Often I put: "-Dubbed" on the rep.
> There's no need for me to explain why it's a good post, when it's a good post.
> 
> So why not have an automatic name "attachment" - it's also useful for knowing who repped you.


Eek mine's only 191 lol.


----------



## Neo Zuko

My rep is like PSN trophies and Xbox Achievements. I'm not sure I really care about these things at all. A thank you is all I need for helping others.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Eek mine's only 191 lol.


you selfish person!









PS - this is what I mean:



WE GET REP TO.
Why don't we get a REP FROM?
Again, won't be hard, just vice-versa.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neo Zuko*
> 
> My rep is like PSN trophies and Xbox Achievements. I'm not sure I really care about these things at all. A thank you is all I need for helping others.


well not everyone might care - but a lot of people do.
The point is:
Someone repped you, it shows publicly and to the administrators that you're a helpful hand in their COMMUNITY based forums.
In turn, in the future you'll have your own OCN account, your own custom title, heck maybe even become a mod, DUE to your rep being high.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Oh BTW - OCN - XDA runs on vBulletin. And its like a million times bigger. And it runs fine.


some one hates huddler aye?


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> some one hates huddler aye?


I didn't say that.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

On the Rep thing

I get Rep from posts two years ago. The point is, I help out so when someone searches the same problem, they have a help thread already set up and probably solved too.

I mean, If I have a problem needing solving I just google it and there seems to be an answer 99% of the time. Like a person repping me from two years "saying thanks for my post, it helped me."

I don't get Rep plenty of times for helping, ah well. At least the information is permanently out there to help others.


----------



## Pip Boy

Good idea


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> On the Rep thing
> 
> I get Rep from posts two years ago. The point is, I help out so when someone searches the same problem, they have a help thread already set up and probably solved too.
> 
> I mean, If I have a problem needing solving I just google it and there seems to be an answer 99% of the time. Like a person repping me from two years "saying thanks for my post, it helped me."
> 
> I don't get Rep plenty of times for helping, ah well. At least the information is permanently out there to help others.


agreed - I get repped from posts about a year old too.
I ALWAYS ALWAYS post solutions to when I have a certain dilemma in a thread.

It's a simple few lines, that might save anyone across the internet the trouble.

Ie. When my mum's PC wouldn't login and thought to investigate - finding the solution was linked to windows updates.
I posted the solution so that others know, if they ever googl'ed it, or looked on OCN.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> agreed - I get repped from posts about a year old too.
> I ALWAYS ALWAYS post solutions to when I have a certain dilemma in a thread.
> 
> It's a simple few lines, that might save anyone across the internet the trouble.
> 
> Ie. When my mum's PC wouldn't login and thought to investigate - finding the solution was linked to windows updates.
> I posted the solution so that others know, if they ever googl'ed it, or looked on OCN.


No one ever reps me.
I'm so sad. waaah.
/joke

Actually I don't really even like having rep. lol.

--

Wait that sounded like I was impersonating...









I was not.


----------



## cdoublejj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> First and foremost, before getting into any of this, ex-senior mod, now retired staff B&B suggested I open and make this thread - so I did:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious/250#post_22060095
> 
> Thus, I see no reason why this thread should be closed by any mod.
> 
> The subject of the ToS has become increasingly frustrating for me. I have been on the receiving end of it quite a bit, but have learnt a lot about it since.
> 
> Why do I say this? Because some moderators have no idea about it, and there are "grey areas" that exist within it.
> I would love to explain in further details, but apparently I would get an infraction or warning for discussing my private matters in public.
> 
> I'll put it as simple as I can:
> The fact that we can't speak about rep, inform users or even have a funny avatar about rep, is quite ridiculous.
> Even *lemans81* - general manager on OCN, even said:
> It's simple - when a senior mod doesn't know, nor does a general manager - it should beg the question. Why isn't the ToS being updated (either actively) or periodically.
> 
> We can't live in a world of 2004. It's been 10 years this site has been up, and thus the site should update its ToS at regular intervals.
> As far as I'm aware - I've been on the site for about a year and it hasn't changed.
> 
> The rep structure here is broken if you ask me. Why though?
> Very simple:
> 
> People help out, people don't get rewarded.
> If people "ask" or try and "inform" new or old users to get "rewarded" mods will issue: warnings, infractions and bans.
> 
> So, what does this result in? People not helping out as much as they want. I'm not saying people WILL NOT help - I'm saying people won't be as willing to spend 30mins with an individual to sort out an issue - to not even be thanked or "repped".
> I know for sure, It has put me off. I know it is the intention to help people out for free - but at the end of the day, I'm taking time replying to someone - only to be warned by mods. What's the point?
> 
> Sure you could say: If you don't like it, then don't help.
> I could do that, so could everyone on the site - and then we'll be left with a dead boring site that has no useful information on it. If that's what OCN management want - then sure, let's have that.
> 
> I can say for sure, I've helped a lot of members (check my rep) - and I've posted a lot. People have repped me for posts - but have also forgotten to do so too.
> 
> So WHAT IS THE SOLUTION?
> It's actually much more simple than people think.
> I look over to XDA Developpers, the BIGGEST site in the world for Android development. And they have hit the nail on the head for "rep" - they call it "thanks". How does it work?
> Well you can "thank" anyone you want, for any reason it might be - but you shouldn't abuse it, just like you wouldn't abuse it on OCN.
> So what have they done, in order to prevent people from abusing it?
> CREATED A LIMIT PER DAY on how many people you can THANK.
> 
> On XDA, every 24hrs, you can only thank 8x. It can be the same person, with 8 different posts or 8 different people - it really doesn't matter. But you can ONLY thank 8 times per day.
> 
> What does this create?
> It means that people don't abuse it, don't "give it away" to people that don't deserve it and furthermore means that content creators have enough exposure.
> Furthermore - it is frowned upon to beg - however reminding or even informing people of "thanking people" isn't against their ToS.
> 
> So why can't OCN adopt this? How hard would it realistically be?
> In my opinion - it will be easy to do and SHOULD be implemented.
> 
> The ToS should also be updated, saying that you're allowed to inform, but not beg people.
> If people are found to beg for it, or spam it, they can get an automatic warning.
> 
> PS. I'm not the only one that's concerned about rep, others are too:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious
> 
> EDIT:
> I made this post and wrote it because I CARE about the site. If I didn't care, then I wouldn't bother - nor ever get in any sort of trouble with mods.
> I care, and want to see the site progress, not stay a decade old.
> Just like with games: I care about games (such as BF4) thus want to see it do better - that's why I often complain or critique it. If I didn't care about it, I would just pick up and play it and not care about the issues that lie within it.
> People like me, are the ones that will driver the forum forwards - not the OCN'er that couldn't give a damn about certain issues of the site. Also why do you feel so entitled to rep? I help people just to help t help people, is it the rep requirements? maybe we should be able to pm mods for exceptions. "hey i've been on the site for a while trying to help people out and haven't got rep and can't use X section" also sometimes the help given by some users is incorrect, that's my biggest issue with the site.
> 
> -Dubbed


this thread won't last long, infact i think it's breaking some rules. isn't the ToS similar/same as the rules which are updated? If any thing you are cruising for a bruising AND tighter rules/ToS if anything.


----------



## tompsonn

I remember one member being warned about giving me 100+ rep in a single thread. Now *that* was excessive.


----------



## Jim888

Good Idea no reason to live in the past (though XDA is a pretty harsh forum)


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> No one ever reps me.
> I'm so sad. waaah.
> /joke
> 
> Actually I don't really even like having rep. lol.
> 
> --
> 
> Wait that sounded like I was impersonating...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not.


hahaha! You mad man
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cdoublejj*
> 
> this thread won't last long, infact i think it's breaking some rules. isn't the ToS similar/same as the rules which are updated? If any thing you are cruising for a bruising AND tighter rules/ToS if anything.


It's ironic this thread got closed and re-opened.
But hey it's up - I saved it in a word doc too - just in case








I think this has nothing wrong about it - it's all relevant and is genuinely out there to make the community site better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I remember one member being warned about giving me 100+ rep in a single thread. Now *that* was excessive.


haha - I had someone rep me over 50x in one thread - but in fairness I did extensively help that person quite a LOT.
Even via PMs. Guy was very happy with the info I was giving (and it was all relevant and useful)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jim888*
> 
> Good Idea no reason to live in the past (though XDA is a pretty harsh forum)


I have to say: XDA Admins and senior mods are excellent.
Normal mods are a little inexperienced and often get things wrong.


----------



## tompsonn

I R NOT MAD.


















Hey where's @TwoCables, he likes rep.







I think he nearly has more rep than posts.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I R NOT MAD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey where's @TwoCables, he likes rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think he nearly has more rep than posts.







YOLO


----------



## gsa700

As for this thread: I don't find anything wrong with it but lets not make it a REP fest and that will help keep it up for good.

On topic: this reminds me a lot of when Stanford changed the points system on folding teams and a lot of people got mad and left. ( me included, though it was time for change anyways )

Points and REP can be a nice way to reward people for helping but you have to be careful that it doesn't turn into being all ABOUT the points/REP.

Were here to have fun learning tech, not earn points.

.02

Edit: and also, any change to the REP system would hurt things I think because the current system, barring any manipulation that is, gives you an idea of the quality of any given users post which is a good thing I believe.

For example: if a user has 2500 posts, but "only" 20 rep, he/she is likely posting a lot and not helping as much as someone with 2500 posts and 200 REP is.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> First and foremost, before getting into any of this, ex-senior mod, now retired staff B&B suggested I open and make this thread - so I did:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious/250#post_22060095
> 
> Thus, I see no reason why this thread should be closed by any mod.
> 
> The subject of the ToS has become increasingly frustrating for me. I have been on the receiving end of it quite a bit, but have learnt a lot about it since.
> 
> Why do I say this? Because some moderators have no idea about it, and there are "grey areas" that exist within it.
> I would love to explain in further details, but apparently I would get an infraction or warning for discussing my private matters in public.
> 
> I'll put it as simple as I can:
> The fact that we can't speak about rep, inform users or even have a funny avatar about rep, is quite ridiculous.
> Even *lemans81* - general manager on OCN, even said:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get back to you, I am not sure there is a policy specific to avatars yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple - when a senior mod doesn't know, nor does a general manager - it should beg the question. Why isn't the ToS being updated (either actively) or periodically.
> 
> We can't live in a world of 2004. It's been 10 years this site has been up, and thus the site should update its ToS at regular intervals.
> As far as I'm aware - I've been on the site for about a year and it hasn't changed.
> 
> The rep structure here is broken if you ask me. Why though?
> Very simple:
> 
> People help out, people don't get rewarded.
> If people "ask" or try and "inform" new or old users to get "rewarded" mods will issue: warnings, infractions and bans.
> 
> So, what does this result in? People not helping out as much as they want. I'm not saying people WILL NOT help - I'm saying people won't be as willing to spend 30mins with an individual to sort out an issue - to not even be thanked or "repped".
> I know for sure, It has put me off. I know it is the intention to help people out for free - but at the end of the day, I'm taking time replying to someone - only to be warned by mods. What's the point?
> 
> Sure you could say: If you don't like it, then don't help.
> I could do that, so could everyone on the site - and then we'll be left with a dead boring site that has no useful information on it. If that's what OCN management want - then sure, let's have that.
> 
> I can say for sure, I've helped a lot of members (check my rep) - and I've posted a lot. People have repped me for posts - but have also forgotten to do so too.
> 
> So WHAT IS THE SOLUTION?
> It's actually much more simple than people think.
> I look over to XDA Developpers, the BIGGEST site in the world for Android development. And they have hit the nail on the head for "rep" - they call it "thanks". How does it work?
> Well you can "thank" anyone you want, for any reason it might be - but you shouldn't abuse it, just like you wouldn't abuse it on OCN.
> So what have they done, in order to prevent people from abusing it?
> CREATED A LIMIT PER DAY on how many people you can THANK.
> 
> On XDA, every 24hrs, you can only thank 8x. It can be the same person, with 8 different posts or 8 different people - it really doesn't matter. But you can ONLY thank 8 times per day.
> 
> What does this create?
> It means that people don't abuse it, don't "give it away" to people that don't deserve it and furthermore means that content creators have enough exposure.
> Furthermore - it is frowned upon to beg - however reminding or even informing people of "thanking people" isn't against their ToS.
> 
> So why can't OCN adopt this? How hard would it realistically be?
> In my opinion - it will be easy to do and SHOULD be implemented.
> 
> The ToS should also be updated, saying that you're allowed to inform, but not beg people.
> If people are found to beg for it, or spam it, they can get an automatic warning.
> 
> PS. I'm not the only one that's concerned about rep, others are too:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious
> 
> EDIT:
> I made this post and wrote it because I CARE about the site. If I didn't care, then I wouldn't bother - nor ever get in any sort of trouble with mods.
> I care, and want to see the site progress, not stay a decade old.
> Just like with games: I care about games (such as BF4) thus want to see it do better - that's why I often complain or critique it. If I didn't care about it, I would just pick up and play it and not care about the issues that lie within it.
> People like me, are the ones that will driver the forum forwards - not the OCN'er that couldn't give a damn about certain issues of the site.
> 
> -Dubbed
Click to expand...

Hey,

Our Terms Of Service gets updated when and where necessary, we do not (like many sites I might add) update our TOS at regular intervals because any updates would be fairly specific. The TOS is a document that covers a wide ''umbrella'' variety of rules and topics, more specific rules are found within other forms of documentation such as our Professionalism Initiative and rule threads within specific sections such as the Marketplace section. The TOS serves as an easy to digest document to give you an idea of how to behave and conduct yourself, it was never meant to be a full long list of specifics, this would defeat the point of the TOS being an easy to read document, hence why the TOS is supplemented by further separate rule threads, these threads are however updated when required. Again, the TOS is a brief easy to digest summary that seldom needs updating, the threads that supplement it are updated and more specific.

As for REP.It is not a perfect system and we strike a balance where we can, XDA's ''Thanks' system works well indeed, but from where I sit, aside from the system limitation their system has (8 a day) there is nothing more compelling about their ''Thanks'' system compared to that of our REP system, I use XDA and I use their thanks system, and unless I have missed something, the difference between the two systems is negligible aside from the 8 a day limit. You are no more likely to receive a thanks than you are a REP, there is no discernible difference. The difference between you getting a thanks or a REP is down to the member who gives it, or does not give it. It all comes down to users choice. Yes we would love users to always REP if they find something useful, Yes we would love members to use the system as they should, but this is not always the case.

We cannot force members to REP, nor should we. It is a users choice as to whether they REP. We do not believe that a user should be persuaded,coerced or be asked to give REP as this goes against what we believe as ''Organic behaviour'', If a member wants to REP you, it will happen. If it does not then this is of course a shame, but using the REP system is not a pre-requisite to using OCN, just how ''Thanks' is not a pre-requisite to using XDA.

Our community is not built on REP, is it nice ? Yes of course it is nice and it serves as encouragement to others and does so still to this day but remember that not all members require REP or any form of re-reimbursement for their help, they help because they want to and enjoy doing so and we are thankful that we have so many members like that within this community.

We would not want to pose a limitation to our REP system, why ? well basically there is no particular advantage to limiting the system as it currently stands. While I understand your reasoning is to limit possible abuse, generally speaking REP abuse luckily is seldom, of course we get it and we will rectify the issue where possible and we take every case as it comes and we deal with every case on its own merits. We have the Staff here for that particular reason.

The REP system is an addition to our community, it is not the core of it. The core of our community is to bring people from far and wide together to share a common interest, to help, to be informed and to grow.

Should you want to express a grievance regarding a Moderator action regarding REP or for anything in general you are more than welcome to speak with Lemans81 who is our managing moderator and will look into any problems with you









We thank all members who bring us concerns like this as it helps us re-evaluate positions, on this occasion however there is not much to be ''mended'' as far as I can see it at this point in time, but please do not let it discourage you from making suggestions or comments in the future.

Many Thanks,
ENTERPRISE


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Our Terms Of Service gets updated when and where necessary, we do not (like many sites I might add) update our TOS at regular intervals because any updates would be fairly specific. The TOS is a document that covers a wide ''umbrella'' variety of rules and topics, more specific rules are found within other forms of documentation such as our Professionalism Initiative and rule threads within specific sections such as the Marketplace section. The TOS serves as an easy to digest document to give you an idea of how to behave and conduct yourself, it was never meant to be a full long list of specifics, this would defeat the point of the TOS being an easy to read document, hence why the TOS is supplemented by further separate rule threads, these threads are however updated when required. Again, the TOS is a brief easy to digest summary that seldom needs updating, the threads that supplement it are updated and more specific.
> 
> As for REP.It is not a perfect system and we strike a balance where we can, XDA's ''Thanks' system works well indeed, but from where I sit, aside from the system limitation their system has (8 a day) there is nothing more compelling about their ''Thanks'' system compared to that of our REP system, I use XDA and I use their thanks system, and unless I have missed something, the difference between the two systems is negligible aside from the 8 a day limit. You are no more likely to receive a thanks than you are a REP, there is no discernible difference. The difference between you getting a thanks or a REP is down to the member who gives it, or does not give it. It all comes down to users choice. Yes we would love users to always REP if they find something useful, Yes we would love members to use the system as they should, but this is not always the case.
> 
> We cannot force members to REP, nor should we. It is a users choice as to whether they REP. We do not believe that a user should be persuaded,coerced or be asked to give REP as this goes against what we believe as ''Organic behaviour'', If a member wants to REP you, it will happen. If it does not then this is of course a shame, but using the REP system is not a pre-requisite to using OCN, just how ''Thanks' is not a pre-requisite to using XDA.
> 
> Our community is not built on REP, is it nice ? Yes of course it is nice and it serves as encouragement to others and does so still to this day but remember that not all members require REP or any form of re-reimbursement for their help, they help because they want to and enjoy doing so and we are thankful that we have so many members like that within this community.
> 
> We would not want to pose a limitation to our REP system, why ? well basically there is no particular advantage to limiting the system as it currently stands. While I understand your reasoning is to limit possible abuse, generally speaking REP abuse luckily is seldom, of course we get it and we will rectify the issue where possible and we take every case as it comes and we deal with every case on its own merits. We have the Staff here for that particular reason.
> 
> The REP system is an addition to our community, it is not the core of it. The core of our community is to bring people from far and wide together to share a common interest, to help, to be informed and to grow.
> 
> Should you want to express a grievance regarding a Moderator action regarding REP or for anything in general you are more than welcome to speak with Lemans81 who is our managing moderator and will look into any problems with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thank all members who bring us concerns like this as it helps us re-evaluate positions, on this occasion however there is not much to be ''mended'' as far as I can see it at this point in time, but please do not let it discourage you from making suggestions or comments in the future.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> ENTERPRISE


Ok so I'll address each point:

1.
Then there should be a separate thread (which you, yourself have created actually) about rep. In that document/thread about rep - there should be revised guidelines.
Furthermore any thread that's like that, should be LINKED to the ToS - for example: When do we get our flames. That's another one, that's out-dated too (thread that is)

2.
There's a huge difference, I'm sorry to say.
On one hand you have to be careful what you rep, or else you'll get a mod warning
On the other, you can thank people (with the simple click of a button - no pop-up or anything) and do it to anyone you please that you feel "helped you".
As for that - then why not encourage people to inform then? Again - why is it frowned upon?
When speaking to lemans - he even said: "Saying +rep" is discouraged as it could lead to "begging in threads".
I have yet to see this and don't think it's the case.

If someone begs, then I'm sure other members will report, and the staff can deal with it.
I again, think mods and admins should encourage people to rep - be it via an updated rep system OR via allowing members (via an updated ToS) to inform users.
If I were to inform you right now, and tell you, what rep is - I'm sure one of the mods will give me a warning or infraction. Why's that the case? When I'm informing you - could even be me informing you NOT PUBLICLY and via PM.

3.
As for as pre-requisites go - I agree. but again - let's take this out in real life. Someone that doesn't thank you or at least appreciate the effort you take to help them out - will you help them again? I doubt it.
It's like on YouTube - here's a great example for you:
"If you liked this video, make sure to LIKE the video".
Why Doesn't YouTube/Google impose the same rules? You cannot encourage people to like your video.
Of course you can't - but reminding people that there's a button there - absolutely nothing wrong with it. EVERY single youtube does it - sometimes even in annotations or edited videos with it screaming at you.
It's simple people forget - and that's natural - but for them being reminded shouldn't be disallowed.
And this AGAIN leads me back to my OP - we cannot do this DUE TO THE TOS.

As an FYI: Been on YouTube since 2007 - posting videos. Have over 700+ videos and over 5million views.
So again, I speak from experience.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Then there should be a separate thread (which you, yourself have created actually) about rep. In that document/thread about rep
> for example: When do we get our flames. That's another one, that's out-dated too (thread that is)


You mean like the Overclock.net Site Features and Explanations thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations/0_100#user_rep

Quote:


> There's a huge difference, I'm sorry to say.
> On one hand you have to be careful what you rep, or else you'll get a mod warning
> On the other, you can thank people (with the simple click of a button - no pop-up or anything) and do it to anyone you please that you feel "helped you".
> As for that - then why not encourage people to inform then? Again - why is it frowned upon?
> When speaking to lemans - he even said: "Saying +rep" is discouraged as it could lead to "begging in threads".
> I have yet to see this and don't think it's the case.
> 
> If someone begs, then I'm sure other members will report, and the staff can deal with it.
> I again, think mods and admins should encourage people to rep - be it via an updated rep system OR via allowing members (via an updated ToS) to inform users.
> If I were to inform you right now, and tell you, what rep is - I'm sure one of the mods will give me a warning or infraction. Why's that the case? When I'm informing you - could even be me informing you NOT PUBLICLY and via PM.


There is very fine line between begging and reminding.
Where do you draw the line? Any mention of rep from members under a certain milestone could be seen as trying to get to the milestone.
You also get the situation where you can create animosity between members as one member will have a rep mention removed but another will not. You will also get members who walk right up to the line of begging.
It is best that people help because they want to not because they want the rep. If you get rep great if not then just keep helping.
Quote:


> It's like on YouTube - here's a great example for you:
> "If you liked this video, make sure to LIKE the video".
> Why Doesn't YouTube/Google impose the same rules? You cannot encourage people to like your video.
> Of course you can't - but reminding people that there's a button there - absolutely nothing wrong with it. EVERY single youtube does it - sometimes even in annotations or edited videos with it screaming at you.
> It's simple people forget - and that's natural - but for them being reminded shouldn't be disallowed.
> And this AGAIN leads me back to my OP - we cannot do this DUE TO THE TOS.


Youtube is not really a suitable reference as you gain nothing from likes where as you gain the ability to create news threads with 1 rep, the ability to create freebie threads with 10 rep, the ability to create appraisal thread and for sale/wanted/trade listing with 35 rep and an overclocked account with 250 rep


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You mean like the Overclock.net Site Features and Explanations thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164692/overclock-net-site-features-and-explanations/0_100#user_rep
> There is very fine line between begging and reminding.
> Where do you draw the line? Any mention of rep from members under a certain milestone could be seen as trying to get to the milestone.
> You also get the situation where you can create animosity between members as one member will have a rep mention removed but another will not. You will also get members who walk right up to the line of begging.
> It is best that people help because they want to not because they want the rep. If you get rep great if not then just keep helping.
> Youtube is not really a suitable reference as you gain nothing from likes where as you gain the ability to create news threads with 1 rep, the ability to create freebie threads with 10 rep, the ability to create appraisal thread and for sale/wanted/trade listing with 35 rep and an overclocked account with 250 rep


1. Yeah something like that - linking that.
2. "can I have rep" vs "here's some information about rep" - clear difference to me
3. "privileges" of rep aside: Liking a video, pushes it up on the YouTube searches-so more likes: more user interaction: top in the Google/youtube search = more views = possibly more money if monetised.
So yes, it's very relevant.


----------



## Paradigm84

I don't think the connection you're trying to make between OCN and YouTube is as close as you think. YouTube is primarily a source for entertainment, OCN is primarily a source for information.

Many people (myself included) only press Like on a YouTube video if it's something they find interesting/ amusing and want to watch again. OCN's rep system should only be used to reward helpful posts, rather than something you find amusing.

Also, further to what ENTERPRISE said, reminding people in a thread that there is a rep button is enforcing the idea that you should only help in expectation of a reward, when really you should be helping people out to help people out. Personally I've never thought to myself "I could help this guy out, but he probably won't reward me for it, so I won't bother", if you can help you should help regardless.

Lastly, I know wanting to just point out the rep button seems neutral in that you're not asking them for rep, but if you've truly helped them out and they want to reward you, the rep button is pretty hard to miss, considering it's next to the quote buttons which are used so often.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't think the connection you're trying to make between OCN and YouTube is as close as you think. YouTube is primarily a source for entertainment, OCN is primarily a source for information.
> 
> Many people (myself included) only press Like on a YouTube video if it's something they find interesting/ amusing and want to watch again. OCN's rep system should only be used to reward helpful posts, rather than something you find amusing.
> 
> Also, further to what ENTERPRISE said, reminding people in a thread that there is a rep button is enforcing the idea that you should only help in expectation of a reward, when really you should be helping people out to help people out. Personally I've never thought to myself "I could help this guy out, but he probably won't reward me for it, so I won't bother", if you can help you should help regardless.
> 
> Lastly, I know wanting to just point out the rep button seems neutral in that you're not asking them for rep, but if you've truly helped them out and they want to reward you, the rep button is pretty hard to miss, considering it's next to the quote buttons which are used so often.


Maybe that's YOUR definition for YouTube - but a lot of people use YouTube to source information and A LOT of creators do too.

And on your last point - yet again, they might not know what rep is or does.
And I CANNOT (yet again, I can't keep spamming this as replies as I'm getting tired of it) - to PM or INFORM them that, what rep is used for.

A lot of people even say: Thanks.
But never rep. Those simply don't know it's there - but again I CANNOT INFORM THEM and that's against the ToS - again I can't quite stress that enough.

On a separate note:
I find it a little funny - all staff (that have no rep buttons) all seem to be taking one side, yet every other person has so far express how it is a problem (and they have rep "enabled" on their profile).
Seems a little selfish to me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

LOL!
The irony of our conversations and look what got posted on XDA - read the other user's reply:


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Maybe that's YOUR definition for YouTube - but a lot of people use YouTube to source information and A LOT of creators do too.
> 
> And on your last point - yet again, they might not know what rep is or does.
> And I CANNOT (yet again, I can't keep spamming this as replies as I'm getting tired of it) - to PM or INFORM them that, what rep is used for.
> 
> A lot of people even say: Thanks.
> But never rep. Those simply don't know it's there - but again I CANNOT INFORM THEM and that's against the ToS - again I can't quite stress that enough.
> 
> On a separate note:
> I find it a little funny - all staff (that have no rep buttons) all seem to be taking one side, yet every other person has so far express how it is a problem (and they have rep "enabled" on their profile)


Yes, YouTube can be a source for information, but to try and say it's as primarily focussed on educating and teaching people as a site like OCN doesn't seem accurate.

You shouldn't be able to remind them that the rep button is there because a consequence of that is them feeling pressured in to giving you rep. If they don't give you rep, then oh well, move on and help someone else.

Also, it's worth noting that using caps doesn't really add anything to your post.

Personally a "thanks" is enough for me, it's enough to tell me that they appreciate the help I gave them, now if they choose to rep me (assuming I had rep), then fine, if they choose not to, or even if they choose not to thank me at all, I still know I've made a helpful post and helped them to sort out their problem.

Also I'm still aware you can't tell them about the rep button, I've read the ToS as well.

Do you want to know why I think most if not all staff are on the same side of the issue? We don't have rep. When your rep is taken away, it puts it in perspective and makes it clear that really it's just a number, I still help people out in the keyboard section (or other sections if I can) every day even though they can't rep me. I'm here on OCN to help people, not to watch my rep number go up.


----------



## DiaSin

While I agree that it is annoying when you help people and don't get any rep, from my perspective as a relative newcomer the system seems to work fairly well, especially regarding the benefits of rep. With it being a bit slower to build up rep it means that, for example, you can only sell things in the marketplace if you have been here for awhile and are actually being active and helpful. While I would love to go in there and sell some parts I have sitting around, I kinda like that I have to earn the privilege.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, YouTube can be a source for information, but to try and say it's as primarily focussed on educating and teaching people as a site like OCN doesn't seem accurate.
> 
> You shouldn't be able to remind them that the rep button is there because a consequence of that is them feeling pressured in to giving you rep. If they don't give you rep, then oh well, move on and help someone else.
> 
> Also, it's worth noting that using caps doesn't really add anything to your post.
> 
> Personally a "thanks" is enough for me, it's enough to tell me that they appreciate the help I gave them, now if they choose to rep me (assuming I had rep), then fine, if they choose not to, or even if they choose not to thank me at all, I still know I've made a helpful post and helped them to sort out their problem.
> 
> Also I'm still aware you can't tell them about the rep button, I've read the ToS as well.
> 
> Do you want to know why I think most if not all staff are on the same side of the issue? We don't have rep. When your rep is taken away, it puts it in perspective and makes it clear that really it's just a number, I still help people out in the keyboard section (or other sections if I can) every day even though they can't rep me. I'm here on OCN to help people, not to watch my rep number go up.


I could use *bold* if you prefer lmao. It's for emphasis. Caps are just easier to DO.

YouTube wise- not at all, it's a balance of everything. For you to assume and make a statement like that, deserves a reply. As you're wrong with what you said lol.
My whole technology channel, that has over 3 million views is all for information.
My gaming channel that has over 1.5million views is for entertainment.

OCN is exactly the same - you have informative posts, posts just for laughs etc.
So your argument about "YouTube being irrelevant because it's for entertainment" is so flawed.

And despite admitting it's not in the ToS -> point of this thread. You insist it in "just being a number" - and yet again, it was stated that at certain levels of "rep" you get certain rewards?
It's like you're shooting yourself in the foot here! haha









Just to point out, you're missing the point. As I said, it's not about "having a number", it's about people being informed as to what it does.
Let me give you an example - and you'll be able to relate to this.
If you were unable to post ANYTHING (ermagad caps) about what switch was being used in a mech keyboard, yet you were able to post what the keyboards are - wouldn't that frustrate you?
Same principal. The fact that you take time to show a keyboard to someone is good, but why not tell them what switch is under it too. Yet due to ToS you would be unable to tell them what switch it is. Hopefully that will "click" in your head. haha


----------



## NeoReaper

*Grabs popcorn" Not often this stuff happens.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I certainly don't spend my time here on OCN worrying about getting rep. I've found the best way to get rep is to not trying to get it. The system as is seems fine to me.


----------



## Lord Xeb

The only thing I have gotten from this thread is someone butthurt over not getting rep for helping or getting an infraction for rep spamming.

As an FYI, I get MAYBE 3-4 rep in a week. Sometimes more, sometimes nothing. However, I don't do this for rep. This entire site is not built on rep and never will be. It is a place I have visited DAILY for the past 4 YEARS because of how helpful, informative, and awesome it is.

As it stands from my point of view, the TOS (which I have more experience with than most







) works and it works well. There are edge cases where it is out of the TOS, but there are other section rules, etc to help with that. If you have a problem then you contact a mod and talk to them. You can even appeal to get something reversed. Now, honestly, I don't think you should be giving rep away like candy as you did above as it can cause red flags and can look like rep spam. Personally, I rep others whenever I was helped with either information or having a problem solved. People give me rep for the same reason.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I could use *bold* if you prefer lmao. It's for emphasis. Caps are just easier to DO.
> 
> YouTube wise- not at all, it's a balance of everything. For you to assume and make a statement like that, deserves a reply. As you're wrong with what you said lol.
> My whole technology channel, that has over 3 million views is all for information.
> My gaming channel that has over 1.5million views is for entertainment.
> 
> OCN is exactly the same - you have informative posts, posts just for laughs etc.
> So your argument about "YouTube being irrelevant because it's for entertainment" is so flawed.
> 
> And despite admitting it's not in the ToS -> point of this thread. You insist it in "just being a number" - and yet again, it was stated that at certain levels of "rep" you get certain rewards?
> It's like you're shooting yourself in the foot here! haha


I wasn't saying YouTube was irrelevant when it comes to a source of information, stuff like the KhanAcademy (not affiliated) videos are a great source of information, especially for people doing maths like me. OCN also has it's fair share of less informative posts, in the Off-Topic section, but by and large, YouTube is to the majority of it's users an entertainment platform. Now, that's not to say videos can't be both entertaining and informative, but if you're looking for in depth information on new tech products, I'd argue a forum like OCN would be a better source of information. Of course YouTube will have videos of new products at CES or wherever, but I don't see YouTube being a direct competitor to OCN in terms of the information available.

I'm aware rep is in the ToS and it's a part of OCN, my point was really that your focus on OCN should be to help people rather that to amass as much rep as you can. Rep does play a part on OCN and there is obviously at least a weak correlation between how helpful you are and how much rep you have, but it shouldn't be taken as an absolute representation of how many people you've helped.

For example, Manyak, he did a huge amount of work on the Mechanical Keyboard Guide along with Tator, and while he may not have got much (or even any rep for it as far as I know) it has over 3 million views, likely having helped out thousands (if not more people), but do I think the rep he has to show for it illustrates that? Absolutely not. In the end that is what a thread or post should be for, to help people, not just as an avenue to collect rep.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Rep system rules/rep do need a looking at. That's only part of the problem. The main issue IMO is leaving infraction open to interpretation by the mods. I have been infracted multiple times for making a legitimate joke. No cursing, no abusive language, a simple joke about a company.









They use the go to response "being a troll" i have deserved the majority of the infractions i have received, but having one or two that is not deserved is frustrating. I think some sort of peer review should be implemented. Like subpoena a random group of OCN members with an active daily account to give a vote. (or something at least)

Also, regulate the rules we have allot of really vague rules that can be interpreted differently to fit someones motives. Be specific, and direct. This forum preaches professionalism, but to me seems to be bias on when it attempts to do so. A nice overhaul of the entire system (rep/ToS) is needed. Im sure im not the only one who agrees.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

You can appeal infractions to one of the managing mods like Enterprise or Chip. I had one overturned once...


----------



## TUDJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> On a separate note:
> I find it a little funny - all staff (that have no rep buttons) all seem to be taking one side, yet every other person has so far express how it is a problem (and they have rep "enabled" on their profile).
> Seems a little selfish to me


Perhaps because they have a different perspective?

Staff have direct involvement in many different ways of the abuse of the rep system, yourself, as and the average user do not.

Reading your posts in the thread, your view of the REP system seems a little narrow from my own perspective. It also reads as "this is how I think it should be, so it should be". I don't mean to be antagonistic but you are on one hand saying the staff are being biased whilst on the other being a little narrow minded and putting your own opinion across as fact.

Getting such a system where everybody is happy is nigh on impossible, having seen both the user side and the staff side of the system, I personally think the current REP system is a great compromise.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Nailed my view of this matter on the head and I agree with you. The REP system is great, but not perfect. However, it is still something that works well.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Yes, YouTube can be a source for information, but to try and say it's as primarily focussed on educating and teaching people as a site like OCN doesn't seem accurate.
> 
> You shouldn't be able to remind them that the rep button is there because a consequence of that is them feeling pressured in to giving you rep. If they don't give you rep, then oh well, move on and help someone else.
> 
> Also, it's worth noting that using caps doesn't really add anything to your post.
> 
> Personally a "thanks" is enough for me, it's enough to tell me that they appreciate the help I gave them, now if they choose to rep me (assuming I had rep), then fine, if they choose not to, or even if they choose not to thank me at all, I still know I've made a helpful post and helped them to sort out their problem.
> 
> Also I'm still aware you can't tell them about the rep button, I've read the ToS as well.
> 
> Do you want to know why I think most if not all staff are on the same side of the issue? We don't have rep. When your rep is taken away, it puts it in perspective and makes it clear that really it's just a number, I still help people out in the keyboard section (or other sections if I can) every day even though they can't rep me. I'm here on OCN to help people, not to watch my rep number go up.


I agree. The current rep system is just perfect. The way i see it, there are some who are upset because when they help people, their effort is not being appreciated either because the person is too stubborn or is to naive to know such reward is in place for such deed. Then there are those for whom rep matters not. They are here to help and help they do. Well, since i joined, i have myself helped a lot of people, who have appreciated the effort. But i also found a sub forum were people can easily get repped. The Appraisals. I used to hang out there for sometime and used to always get repped for my contribution for any sale. Always. Well, you could try there if all you want is rep or if you did genuinely help someone, and the guy at the receiving end failed to show gratitude, then get some rep by helping someone out with their sale / appraisals. But this community was not built with reps, and i do hope that it never becomes that.


----------



## admin

Hi 

I will try to respond as well as possible:


If an ex mod suggests you create a thread, it has no baring on whether or not it should stay open.
If a mod does not know about a rule in the ToS, I would have to say they would be an outlier. If they are unsure of a specific rule, they can always chat with other mods to make a more informed decision.
The size of a community does not really matter much. OCN is smaller than XDA - but larger than many other communities. Even then, it really does not matter. OCN is here to cater to a group of members who are looking for this type of environment to participate in. We have no interest in being the biggest site out there. If we did, there are many other rules we should have gotten rid of a long time ago.
Our ToS is pretty clear. When there is a grey area (like in any ToS dealing with communities), the "spirit" of the rule is what we are looking at. Nothing is perfect though of course. 
The idea that rep needs to be more prominent has been raised many times. I agree that we need to find a better solution. Please do note that we have actively chosen not to visualize rep/"thanks" inline with posts like some other sites do. Again though, OCN needs to implement a better visualization of rep. I have brought many of these types of ideas to our development partner and I hope they will implement some of these ideas sooner than later.
The ToS has been updated where we have needed to over the years. We don't simply make a practice of changing it for the sake of changing it. On the opposite hand, we have never been against changing it when it was needed.

I really do appreciate that you care about this site. I honestly wish we could make every user happy 100% of the time. Being thanked/rep'd by others is an important reward mechanism that needs to be refined further. Our ToS is there to indicate the spirit in which we are trying to do things. I agree that some of the rules fall under the "Look where I am pointing - not at my finger" scenario - simply because they have to.

I did alter the title of your thread to attempt to better reflect the focus of your suggestion here. I mean no disrespect with this change - it just helps find these threads later.

Thanks! 

admin


----------



## PapaSmurf

The only problem I see with the current TOS is that there isn't a way to force new members to actually read all of it. Most just check the box or click on the button that says they have read it even when they haven't so 99.9% of them have no idea what the TOS actually states. Before I moved and started a different job that takes up a lot of the time I used to devote to forums, I would regularly run into post after post that broke one section of the TOS or another. To be quite honest, I would say a good 20% of posts did, which I found appalling.

As for the Rep system, this is one of the few forums I spent any appreciable amount of time on that even has one. I know I've received Rep for posts that can't believe were worthy of it while others that I would have repped in a heartbeat if someone else had posted it never garnered any. Did it bother me, not at all as I don't give a rat's petooty about the rep. It's all nice and I appreciate it when I get it (and give it where appropriate), I don't do it for the rep. I do it because I like it. In fact, I would rather see a simple thanks in the thread than get a rep personally. That way others reading the thread would know that my post worked and/or helped. Other than that, who cares.

As for rep in this thread, aside from Lord Xeb, huzzag, and a couple of others most of others are way off base to me. One of the things that I have noticed in my time here is that those who help for helps sake and those that come off as helping to get rep tend to get the reps they deserve. The only difference is the amount of rep they do, or don't receive. Think about that for awhile.

*Addendum:* The one suggestion for a change in the rep system that I did see as constructive was Totally Dubbed's idea "that when you rep - your OCN NAME should be attached to it automatically." There may well be a reason why that isn't feasible, but I do think it would be a good idea.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> The only problem I see with the current TOS is that there isn't a way to force new members to actually read all of it.


I think that is the way with most sites unfortunately. I guess we could quiz people on it before they are allowed to post. I will definitely consider that 



> I would regularly run into post after post that broke one section of the TOS or another. To be quite honest, I would say a good 20% of posts did, which I found appalling.


Edited! I misread the first time. New response: If posts break the rules, all we can do is ask you to report them. If mods don't take action (where applicable and within reason), we have an issue 

Quote:


> As for the Rep system, this is one of the few forums I spent any appreciable amount of time on that even has one. I know I've received Rep for posts that can't believe were worthy of it while others that I would have repped in a heartbeat if someone else had posted it never garnered any.


It's very difficult to write a rule that is specific to what people should rep for - and then uphold that rule. We had to make it somewhat generic in nature. I am happy to consider refining it of course.



> As for rep in this thread, aside from Lord Xeb, huzzag, and a couple of others most of others are way off base to me. One of the things that I have noticed in my time here is that those who help for helps sake and those that come off as helping to get rep tend to get the reps they deserve. The only difference is the amount of rep they do, or don't receive. Think about that for awhile.


I would agree with this generally speaking. While every post you should have been rep'd for will not earn you rep, I do believe it's true that people who deserve more rep than others will rise to the top over time.

Quote:


> *Addendum:* The one suggestion for a change in the rep system that I did see as constructive was Totally Dubbed's idea "that when you rep - your OCN NAME should be attached to it automatically." There may well be a reason why that isn't feasible, but I do think it would be a good idea.


We had this at one point but found people were starting to play favorites (i.e."Member X gave me rep but Member Y did not. I will no longer give Member Y rep and I will make sure to pay more attention to Member X and give them rep more often"). It's definitely a fine line for us to walk.


----------



## Neo Zuko

If your name was held back 5 minutes after your rep score in a post then someone could post "I see your rep proceeds you"...


----------



## NeoReaper

If you wanna make a change add a Negative REP button for people who just want to cause trouble.








(Not relating to anyone in this thread why I want this added^)


----------



## Neo Zuko

I'm not sure any forum could police themselves in any meaningful way. It would be mass chaos. People use the internet as a mask, like they are not held responsible for what they post. Which is why I think YouTube is pushing for you to use your real name.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> If you wanna make a change add a Negative REP button for people who just want to cause trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not relating to anyone in this thread why I want this added^)


This would never work here.

The same people that abuse the rep system by repping someone when they agree with their opinion are the same ones that would give negative rep when someone disagrees with their opinion.

I agree with Admin that, over time, the cream does rise to the top with the current system.

And if all else fails, look at the unique rep each user has received. Each unique rep is a different person saying that this person helped them. It keeps the abuse out of the equation when trying to decide who a worthy poster is.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> The only thing I have gotten from this thread is someone butthurt over not getting rep for helping or getting an infraction for rep spamming.
> 
> As an FYI, I get MAYBE 3-4 rep in a week. Sometimes more, sometimes nothing. However, I don't do this for rep. This entire site is not built on rep and never will be. It is a place I have visited DAILY for the past 4 YEARS because of how helpful, informative, and awesome it is.
> 
> As it stands from my point of view, the TOS (which I have more experience with than most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) works and it works well. There are edge cases where it is out of the TOS, but there are other section rules, etc to help with that. If you have a problem then you contact a mod and talk to them. You can even appeal to get something reversed. Now, honestly, I don't think you should be giving rep away like candy as you did above as it can cause red flags and can look like rep spam. Personally, I rep others whenever I was helped with either information or having a problem solved. People give me rep for the same reason.


*checks butt* - nope not hurt. U MAD BRO? U MAD BRO #YOLO?
Nah I'm not "butthurt" - just suggesting my ideas and opinions on a subject - you got a problemo? Looks like it. Calm your butt down.

As for the ToS bit - I've contacted mods - and even they're not sure - as outlined in the OP.
Again, I'm repeating myself - it's not about people giving or receiving rep directly - it's more of the fact that people aren't educated about it - and if we, the users want to educate them - we cannot do so, due to the ToS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I wasn't saying YouTube was irrelevant when it comes to a source of information, stuff like the KhanAcademy (not affiliated) videos are a great source of information, especially for people doing maths like me. OCN also has it's fair share of less informative posts, in the Off-Topic section, but by and large, YouTube is to the majority of it's users an entertainment platform. Now, that's not to say videos can't be both entertaining and informative, but if you're looking for in depth information on new tech products, I'd argue a forum like OCN would be a better source of information. Of course YouTube will have videos of new products at CES or wherever, but I don't see YouTube being a direct competitor to OCN in terms of the information available.
> 
> I'm aware rep is in the ToS and it's a part of OCN, my point was really that your focus on OCN should be to help people rather that to amass as much rep as you can. Rep does play a part on OCN and there is obviously at least a weak correlation between how helpful you are and how much rep you have, but it shouldn't be taken as an absolute representation of how many people you've helped.
> 
> For example, Manyak, he did a huge amount of work on the Mechanical Keyboard Guide along with Tator, and while he may not have got much (or even any rep for it as far as I know) it has over 3 million views, likely having helped out thousands (if not more people), but do I think the rep he has to show for it illustrates that? Absolutely not. In the end that is what a thread or post should be for, to help people, not just as an avenue to collect rep.


Well OCN = Primary PC forum
YouTube = video sharing site

One is more broad than the other - so naturally, the one that's more broad won't be specific.

It's not under much question - that this site is crap for photography (as in reviews etc) - so YouTube would be a better source for that.

So if you base your "informative" source on PCs ONLY, then sure - OCN is better.
Take it out of its bubble and I will happily say YouTube comes out on top. Don't get me wrong though - I love OCN for info, but info on PCs only. Like going on a bike forum and wanting bike info - I'll get the best info there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to respond as well as possible:
> 
> If an ex mod suggests you create a thread, it has no baring on whether or not it should stay open.
> If a mod does not know about a rule in the ToS, I would have to say they would be an outlier. If they are unsure of a specific rule, they can always chat with other mods to make a more informed decision.
> The size of a community does not really matter much. OCN is smaller than XDA - but larger than many other communities. Even then, it really does not matter. OCN is here to cater to a group of members who are looking for this type of environment to participate in. We have no interest in being the biggest site out there. If we did, there are many other rules we should have gotten rid of a long time ago.
> Our ToS is pretty clear. When there is a grey area (like in any ToS dealing with communities), the "spirit" of the rule is what we are looking at. Nothing is perfect though of course.
> The idea that rep needs to be more prominent has been raised many times. I agree that we need to find a better solution. Please do note that we have actively chosen not to visualize rep/"thanks" inline with posts like some other sites do. Again though, OCN needs to implement a better visualization of rep. I have brought many of these types of ideas to our development partner and I hope they will implement some of these ideas sooner than later.
> The ToS has been updated where we have needed to over the years. We don't simply make a practice of changing it for the sake of changing it. On the opposite hand, we have never been against changing it when it was needed.
> I really do appreciate that you care about this site. I honestly wish we could make every user happy 100% of the time. Being thanked/rep'd by others is an important reward mechanism that needs to be refined further. Our ToS is there to indicate the spirit in which we are trying to do things. I agree that some of the rules fall under the "Look where I am pointing - not at my finger" scenario - simply because they have to.
> 
> I did alter the title of your thread to attempt to better reflect the focus of your suggestion here. I mean no disrespect with this change - it just helps find these threads later.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> admin


Hi there,

1. sure, but I don't see anything wrong
2. indeed - but that's the 3rd highest mod (as far as I'm aware) this site has
3. agreed
4. nothing is perfect, but why not work towards perfection







?
5. I'm glad you're aware of it and are considering something
6. glad to hear that!









Title change is fine - although I think the post is more about the ToS conditions, rather than the rep system.
The points I've raised about the ToS, all related to the ToS.

I hope we can work something out - if you want some fresh ideas or something, PM me







!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PapaSmurf*
> 
> The only problem I see with the current TOS is that there isn't a way to force new members to actually read all of it. Most just check the box or click on the button that says they have read it even when they haven't so 99.9% of them have no idea what the TOS actually states. Before I moved and started a different job that takes up a lot of the time I used to devote to forums, I would regularly run into post after post that broke one section of the TOS or another. To be quite honest, I would say a good 20% of posts did, which I found appalling.
> 
> As for the Rep system, this is one of the few forums I spent any appreciable amount of time on that even has one. I know I've received Rep for posts that can't believe were worthy of it while others that I would have repped in a heartbeat if someone else had posted it never garnered any. Did it bother me, not at all as I don't give a rat's petooty about the rep. It's all nice and I appreciate it when I get it (and give it where appropriate), I don't do it for the rep. I do it because I like it. In fact, I would rather see a simple thanks in the thread than get a rep personally. That way others reading the thread would know that my post worked and/or helped. Other than that, who cares.
> 
> As for rep in this thread, aside from Lord Xeb, huzzag, and a couple of others most of others are way off base to me. One of the things that I have noticed in my time here is that those who help for helps sake and those that come off as helping to get rep tend to get the reps they deserve. The only difference is the amount of rep they do, or don't receive. Think about that for awhile.
> 
> *Addendum:* The one suggestion for a change in the rep system that I did see as constructive was Totally Dubbed's idea "that when you rep - your OCN NAME should be attached to it automatically." There may well be a reason why that isn't feasible, but I do think it would be a good idea.


totally (pun intended) agreed!
Everyone is and should have a different opinion - so I'm glad we have two sides to it, but yeah I find their responses "odd" myself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> I think that is the way with most sites unfortunately. I guess we could quiz people on it before they are allowed to post. I will definitely consider that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edited! I misread the first time. New response: If posts break the rules, all we can do is ask you to report them. If mods don't take action (where applicable and within reason), we have an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's very difficult to write a rule that is specific to what people should rep for - and then uphold that rule. We had to make it somewhat generic in nature. I am happy to consider refining it of course.
> 
> I would agree with this generally speaking. While every post you should have been rep'd for will not earn you rep, I do believe it's true that people who deserve more rep than others will rise to the top over time.
> 
> We had this at one point but found people were starting to play favorites (i.e."Member X gave me rep but Member Y did not. I will no longer give Member Y rep and I will make sure to pay more attention to Member X and give them rep more often"). It's definitely a fine line for us to walk.


So there was these issues in the past? That really seems odd - jealousy over rep? really 0.0?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoReaper*
> 
> If you wanna make a change add a Negative REP button for people who just want to cause trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not relating to anyone in this thread why I want this added^)


Negativity never helps. YouTube have it to prevent people spamming bad videos (irrelevant/misleading ones too) - however on places like facebook or here - I would never like to see a dislike/negative rep button.
You have haters all over the place - let them hate, but there's no need for them to show their hate via a button, that could affect your profile.


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

All I wanna know is how does an amazing member like me get to be a mod??? LMAO!


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> All I wanna know is how does an amazing member like me get to be a mod??? LMAO!


You gotta be Avengers:
Cap. America for Justice
IronMan for his Technical know how
Thor to bring down the hammer on the bad guys who deserve it
Hawkeye to sniff valuable info from some wall of texts
And finally, Hulk Smash

This are optional if you tend to be from the,fairer,sex:
Be kickass like Black Widow


----------



## Lord Xeb

I do agree here that there were...some odd posts. Really odd posts. However, as it stands, there are things that the rep system could do better but for its purpose right here and now it does well. Also, those who are helpful (not to sound narcissistic or egoistical) like my self have risen above many others due to the rep system. Though.. now that I think about it, I should have 3 times the amount of rep I have now XD But that is the way of the forums and people in general. As long as something I post is useful then that is all that matters.

Also, Dubbed, you will be amazed at what people abuse and get all nuts over. Anything that can cause some kind of ego boost, recognition, or favoritism will cause conflict. You know we even had a star rating system for threads (1-5) and people abused that thing to living hell.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> I do agree here that there were...some odd posts. Really odd posts. However, as it stands, there are things that the rep system could do better but for its purpose right here and now it does well. Also, those who are helpful (not to sound narcissistic or egoistical) like my self have risen above many others due to the rep system. Though.. now that I think about it, I should have 3 times the amount of rep I have now XD But that is the way of the forums and people in general. As long as something I post is useful then that is all that matters.
> 
> Also, Dubbed, you will be amazed at what people abuse and get all nuts over. Anything that can cause some kind of ego boost, recognition, or favoritism will cause conflict. You know we even had a star rating system for threads (1-5) and people abused that thing to living hell.


You should have a LOT of rep







I'm catching you....










heheheheh


----------



## Lord Xeb

Tompsonn, ever rep you have you have earned.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> The only thing I have gotten from this thread is someone butthurt over not getting rep for helping or getting an infraction for rep spamming.
> 
> As an FYI, I get MAYBE 3-4 rep in a week. Sometimes more, sometimes nothing. However, I don't do this for rep. This entire site is not built on rep and never will be. It is a place I have visited DAILY for the past 4 YEARS because of how helpful, informative, and awesome it is.
> 
> As it stands from my point of view, the TOS (which I have more experience with than most
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) works and it works well. There are edge cases where it is out of the TOS, but there are other section rules, etc to help with that. If you have a problem then you contact a mod and talk to them. You can even appeal to get something reversed. Now, honestly, I don't think you should be giving rep away like candy as you did above as it can cause red flags and can look like rep spam. Personally, I rep others whenever I was helped with either information or having a problem solved. People give me rep for the same reason.
> 
> 
> 
> *checks butt* - nope not hurt. U MAD BRO? U MAD BRO #YOLO?
> Nah I'm not "butthurt" - just suggesting my ideas and opinions on a subject - you got a problemo? Looks like it. Calm your butt down.
> 
> As for the ToS bit - I've contacted mods - and even they're not sure - as outlined in the OP.
> Again, I'm repeating myself - it's not about people giving or receiving rep directly - it's more of the fact that people aren't educated about it - and if we, the users want to educate them - we cannot do so, due to the ToS.
Click to expand...

My comment was made based on what I was reading in this thread and also in the first post. Based on that and the way it was worded, I had come to the conclusion you had become frustrated/overreacted over something silly. Chill bro. I was stating my opinion on the matter even though I had poorly read into your post.. Either way, what I posted still applies.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*
> 
> Tompsonn, ever rep you have you have earned.


Same goes for you sir!


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Why do I say this? Because some moderators have no idea about it, and there are "grey areas" that exist within it.
> I would love to explain in further details, but apparently I would get an infraction or warning for discussing my private matters in public.
> 
> I'll put it as simple as I can:
> The fact that we can't speak about rep, inform users or even have a funny avatar about rep, is quite ridiculous.
> Even *lemans81* - Managing Moderator on OCN, even said:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get back to you, I am not sure there is a policy specific to avatars yet.
> 
> 
> 
> It's simple - when a senior mod doesn't know, nor does a Managing Moderator - it should beg the question. Why isn't the ToS being updated (either actively) or periodically.
> 
> We can't live in a world of 2004. It's been 10 years this site has been up, and thus the site should update its ToS at regular intervals.
> As far as I'm aware - I've been on the site for about a year and it hasn't changed.
> 
> -Dubbed
Click to expand...

I want to hit just a few points here since you decided to specifically name me in your suggestion.

-The ToS is a guideline, no matter how many rules or suggestions we try, there will always come a new never had before situation. It is IMPOSSIBLE to write a rule for eve, ry problem that could occur. You have taken out of context one line from a pm about an issue you have. You lead others to believe that we either "have no rules on avatars" or "don't know our own rules". The reality is that we have never had someone attempt to make a gif avatar promoting rep it's just one of those unforeseen things. So I went above my level to someone who can set policy, and said "here is a new situation, how should we handle this situation and others should they come up in the future".


----------



## GermanyChris

I'm not sure the rep system means what you think it does OP. Folks here with a large quantity of reps generally hang out in sections that are busy/popular it doesn't inherently mean they are more helpful. There are subforms here that are frequented by less than a dozen people and some where rep is not allowed. I have 2500'ish posts here and 50'ish reps but on LQ I've got less than 300 and almost 90. I'm not different there than here it's just there there are more users that share the same interest. It's wise to keep things in perspective especially when asking people to change something very core to their essence.

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> I want to hit just a few points here since you decided to specifically name me in your suggestion.
> 
> -The ToS is a guideline, no matter how many rules or suggestions we try, there will always come a new never had before situation. It is IMPOSSIBLE to write a rule for eve, ry problem that could occur. You have taken out of context one line from a pm about an issue you have. You lead others to believe that we either "have no rules on avatars" or "don't know our own rules". The reality is that we have never had someone attempt to make a gif avatar promoting rep it's just one of those unforeseen things. So I went above my level to someone who can set policy, and said "here is a new situation, how should we handle this situation and others should they come up in the future".


First on OCN - sweet







!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I have to say, be it you agree or disagree with me: the fact in this thread I've already gotten the attention of all levels of staff, and different perspectives of members (with different rep levels) is a great accomplishment.


----------



## lemans81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majin SSJ Eric*
> 
> You can appeal infractions to one of the managing mods like Enterprise or Chip. I had one overturned once...


Actually to be specific the Managing Moderator would be the correct person to contact with an issue such as that.(in other words me....until I'm dead or they find someone better)


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemans81*
> 
> Actually to be specific the Managing Moderator would be the correct person to contact with an issue such as that.(in other words me....until I'm dead or they find someone better)


Sheesh, you'd want to hope you get a promotion before you die!


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Can we make a compromise? People who have gotten their fifth flame and staff are allowed to remind people that the rep button exists because they have no new milestone to hit (other than beating Duckie's high score







), while normal members aren't. I think it's a bit ridiculous that this line is so fine that reminding people it exists is considered rep begging. Like if I write a guide and end it with "Don't forget to rep helpful posts!" then yes, that's rep begging based on context. In a signature? One, they aren't even there on the mobile site. Two, you can disable them on the real site. And three, signatures have no context. If I quote Lemans saying "Clag battling crab wafers united" in a thread, then that's spam. In a sig, that's a funny quote.

EDIT: TWO post-ninjas?!







Lemans, you should start a coup! Or ditch the site yelling "Ha ha! I am inconveniencing all of you! Ha ha!"


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Can we make a compromise? People who have gotten their fifth flame and staff are allowed to remind people that the rep button exists because they have no new milestone to hit (other than beating Duckie's high score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), while normal members aren't. I think it's a bit ridiculous that this line is so fine that reminding people it exists is considered rep begging. Like if I write a guide and end it with "Don't forget to rep helpful posts!" then yes, that's rep begging based on context. In a signature? One, they aren't even there on the mobile site. Two, you can disable them on the real site. And three, signatures have no context. If I quote Lemans saying "Clag battling crab wafers united" in a thread, then that's spam. In a sig, that's a funny quote.
> 
> EDIT: TWO post-ninjas?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemans, you should start a coup! Or ditch the site yelling "Ha ha! I am inconveniencing all of you! Ha ha!"


Hasn't TwoCables already completely smashed Duckie's record lol...


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Can we make a compromise? People who have gotten their fifth flame and staff are allowed to remind people that the rep button exists because they have no new milestone to hit (other than beating Duckie's high score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), while normal members aren't. I think it's a bit ridiculous that this line is so fine that reminding people it exists is considered rep begging. Like if I write a guide and end it with "Don't forget to rep helpful posts!" then yes, that's rep begging based on context. In a signature? One, they aren't even there on the mobile site. Two, you can disable them on the real site. And three, signatures have no context. If I quote Lemans saying "Clag battling crab wafers united" in a thread, then that's spam. In a sig, that's a funny quote.
> 
> EDIT: TWO post-ninjas?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemans, you should start a coup! Or ditch the site yelling "Ha ha! I am inconveniencing all of you! Ha ha!"


But then you'd have people PM-ing staff or 5 flame members to ask them to remind the guy about the rep button.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

...Which can also be said for staff who don't have links to the ToS or helpful guides in their topics areas (e.g. storage or GPUs or gaming)


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> ...Which can also be said for staff who don't have links to the ToS or helpful guides in their topics areas (e.g. storage or GPUs or gaming)


Do you mean you'd have people PM-ing staff about the ToS if they don't have it stickied in their respective sections? I'm confused (it's early).


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you mean you'd have people PM-ing staff about the ToS if they don't have it stickied in their respective sections? I'm confused (it's early).


No I was confused what *context* he was replying in as well.


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you mean you'd have people PM-ing staff about the ToS if they don't have it stickied in their respective sections? I'm confused (it's early).


No, it's early _here_, Mr. GMT+/-0.









In general, you see mods with links to the ToS in their sigs. You also see editors with links to helpful threads regarding their section of expertise in their sigs, such as you and all your keyboard threads. However, somebody could certainly send a PM and say that you should link to the mouse suggestion thread as well since it falls under your jurisdiction (or post it here, whatever







). The same goes for any mod failing to link to the ToS, and sure, a rep reminder as well (in this here hypothetical scenario). Those links aren't really required (are they?) and I don't think anybody cares enough for it to be irritating.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Do you mean you'd have people PM-ing staff about the ToS if they don't have it stickied in their respective sections? I'm confused (it's early).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's early _here_, Mr. GMT+/-0.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In general, you see mods with links to the ToS in their sigs. You also see editors with links to helpful threads regarding their section of expertise in their sigs, such as you and all your keyboard threads. However, somebody could certainly send a PM and say that you should link to the mouse suggestion thread as well since it falls under your jurisdiction (or post it here, whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The same goes for any mod failing to link to the ToS, and sure, a rep reminder as well (in this here hypothetical scenario). Those links aren't really required (are they?) and I don't think anybody cares enough for it to be irritating.
Click to expand...

Ah, I see what you mean.









To that I'd argue that people will be more likely to PM 5 flame members or staff regarding rep than the content in their sig because they have something to gain out of it.

But now that you say that, my sig _does_ need some work.


----------



## Xinoxide

Of importance: Participation

Not of importance: Rep system.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Of importance: Participation
> 
> Not of importance: Rep system.


I agree, however fact of the matter is most people want some sort of acknowledgment for helping others. Sure some just do it for the sake of helping others, but most do not. Hence why the rep system is important to keep motivation high for those who want to help others. To bad we couldn't implement something like yahoo or toms, where the OP would show the best answer right under it, for any thread seeking advice on something. I think that way the most helpful post would be right there and people would be more inclined to help. That and or have a post rep system as well, like the specific post gets voted helpful/not helpful. Just ideas. Just because something is kinda working does not mean it cannot be better. I see allot of room for improvement with OCN, great site but could manage certain things a bit better.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Of importance: Participation
> 
> Not of importance: Rep system.


Of importance: Motivation (almost like saying money isn't a motivator for some people)

Not of importance: Off-topic talk


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I've never liked the "best answer" system myself mostly because a lot of the time the OP picks a terrible "best answer" and then that gets taken as gospel by noobs who wander into the thread and are too lazy to read below the "best answer".


----------



## Xinoxide

If you think it takes a rep system to get people motivated to help, I fear they are trying to become a part of the wrong community.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> If you think it takes a rep system to get people motivated to help, I fear they are trying to become a part of the wrong community.


yup - but some people would be motivated.

More so appreciation is always welcome and nice - so if someone appreciates you, by simply clicking 2 buttons - then you'll be motivated to help more.
If there's no appreciation, then you'll be less likely to help.

It's in psychology - happens with anything.


----------



## Xinoxide

Well, I must say. I stay here because we are NOT a rep driven community.

I really feel this will kill alot of the discussion side of it where we learn off of each other. Keep the competition out of it I say, and let us just communicate.

This way instead of competing to help someone, we will continue to communicate the entire helping process with each other within the threads so everyone can gain.

If the site will be stripped down to yahoo answers, I simply wont be bothered to participate.

I am a member on another forum as well, but I cant be bothered to seek help or attempt to provide it there simply because being asked for some confirmation of resolution bothers the hell out of me.

The discussions here as they are feel far more important to me than some e-peen increasing number. I think that is why I choose to stay with OCN.

Edit: Not to leave out, there are suggestions I feel are great ideas to improve the system, such as more obvious button placement, but to open up the ability to ask people to confirm your answer is superior is just ludicrous and I disagree with this completely.


----------



## damric

While I agree that the rep system is broken, I don't think it is really worth worrying about. I don't help people for rep. I help people because I have been helped, and it is the right thing to do. Quite frankly, if you are only helping for rep then I question that anyone really needs _your_ help more than anyone else's. If they do away with the rep system entirely, does that mean that you pack your bag and leave and never help anyone again? I think there are character issues internal that need to be dealt with before you turn external.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Well, I must say. I stay here because we are NOT a rep driven community.
> 
> I really feel this will kill alot of the discussion side of it where we learn off of each other. Keep the competition out of it I say, and let us just communicate.
> 
> This way instead of competing to help someone, we will continue to communicate the entire helping process with each other within the threads so everyone can gain.
> 
> If the site will be stripped down to yahoo answers, I simply wont be bothered to participate.
> 
> I am a member on another forum as well, but I cant be bothered to seek help or attempt to provide it there simply because being asked for some confirmation of resolution bothers the hell out of me.
> 
> The discussions here as they are feel far more important to me than some e-peen increasing number. I think that is why I choose to stay with OCN.
> 
> Edit: Not to leave out, there are suggestions I feel are great ideas to improve the system, such as more obvious button placement, but to open up the ability to ask people to confirm your answer is superior is just ludicrous and I disagree with this completely.


Don't understand your last point at all.
You're entitled to an opinion and so is everyone in this thread


----------



## Xinoxide

I would try to clarify, but sometimes I dont fully understand myself either.

I just know if someone asked me for rep and it were allowed that way, I would just get frustrated.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> I would try to clarify, but sometimes I dont fully understand myself either.
> 
> I just know if someone asked me for rep and it were allowed that way, I would just get frustrated.


ah yes I see - but you know what rep is.
When I joined - I never knew. Until someone told me via PM (sure it broke ToS - but I never reported or had an issue) - I literally never knew what it was, where it would get me, what the point of it was.

Thus, again, leading back to my original OP


----------



## Xinoxide

I agree with fixing position, but I agree that asking for it being against ToS is proper for our community.

Introducing people to our way of acknowledging the helpful is something I support, and appears to be kind of dead in the water.

I am still the guy who doesn't mind not getting rep as long as I feel I helped and/or learned something.

I may have misunderstood something here, Thought I saw something about being able to openly ask for reps. Sorry if I am mistaken.


----------



## damric

If you are doing it for the rep, you are doing it wrong.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ah yes I see - but you know what rep is.
> When I joined - I never knew. Until someone told me via PM (sure it broke ToS - but I never reported or had an issue) - I literally never knew what it was, where it would get me, what the point of it was.
> 
> Thus, again, leading back to my original OP


Actually.. Yeah. This point I agree with. If I had not been referred here by a clanmate who is a longtime OCN member who explained some basic stuff to me in teamspeak I would have had no idea that rep actually meant anything. There are SO many sites where that system means nothing. I would have figured it out eventually from reading the marketplace rules, but I do feel that that is something that should be in some kind of new members guide.


----------



## tompsonn

Rep is explained in the various threads about the place. You know, if new members can actually be assed reading them. There's no requirement that one read them, but there's no shortage of learning material about OCN and its not hard to find.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Rep is explained in the various threads about the place. You know, if new members can actually be assed reading them. There's no requirement that one read them, but there's no shortage of learning material about OCN and its not hard to find.


Yes, it is. Like I said, I would have found out eventually. It's just that it seems like we should be pointed to one of those threads when we first join instead of having to find out on our own after god knows how long.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yes, it is. Like I said, I would have found out eventually. It's just that it seems like we should be pointed to one of those threads when we first join instead of having to find out on our own after god knows how long.


It might be a good idea to add some links around the place for new members indeed.

I first discovered rep when I got my first rep. Plus I joined when were on vBulletin, it was more obvious.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

This might not be in line with the current argument, but I agree with the fact that the rules need to be clarified in someway.

Now that I mostly hang out in offtopic and only occasionally post in ontopic, I find that the rep that I get from my few ontopic posts are about 50% from the funny or similar posts. Even when I go way out of my way to find an obscure bit of info for a user I get nothin, but when I crack a slightly funny joke they pile it on. Kinda makes me think that rewording the guidelines (or maybe moreso forcing people to read it), or changing the name to thanks might help.


----------



## tompsonn

... clearly the solution then is to just write more funny posts. Right? If you are in it for the rep that is. If not, then I don't see the difference either way


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> This might not be in line with the current argument, but I agree with the fact that the rules need to be clarified in someway.
> 
> Now that I mostly hang out in offtopic and only occasionally post in ontopic, I find that the rep that I get from my few ontopic posts are about 80-90% from the funny or similar posts. Even when I go way out of my way to find an obscure bit of info for a user I get nothin, but when I crack a slightly funny joke they pile it on. Kinda makes me think that rewording the guidelines (or maybe moreso forcing people to read it), or changing the name to thanks might help.


Yeah. Changing it to "thanks" might actually have an impact on it being used properly. I mean, look at the system they have at Tom's Hardware. Theirs is "Best Answer" where once a problem is solved, the person who made the thread selects what they think is the best answer and it adds to that users "best answer" count. That is something that is probably custom coded, and alot harder to implement.

I think changing the name from "Rep" to "Thanks" might actually be a happy medium here, and may lead to less abuse.


----------



## tompsonn

I don't see how changing the name is going to change anything. Its an arbitrary number that people will use to "abuse" in the same was as if it was called "rep" or "give pineapples". If the premise for giving "rep" is people like funny posts, changing it to the word "thanks" really isn't going to stop them from clicking the button because it does the same thing as giving a "rep" - increases their count and allows you to write a comment.

A best answer system will not work for OCN because the community is not designed to be driven in that fashion.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Because you can have a REPutation for being funny,or a REPutation for being helpful. However, being thanked for being funny doesn't make much sense.

To noobs, maybe REP doesn't necessarily mean reputation for being helpful.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Because you can have a REPutation for being funny,or a REPutation for being helpful. However, being thanked for being funny doesn't make much sense.
> 
> To noobs, maybe REP doesn't necessarily mean reputation for being helpful.


But there's no definition on OCN that shows people whether you were given a point for being helpful, or whether you were given a point for being funny.

If you change it to "thanks", there is no definition on OCN that shows people whether you were given a point for being helpful, or whether you were given a point for being funny.

Notice how I didn't use the words "rep" or "thanks" in the last sentences, but rather "point". That's because whether its "thanks", or "rep", it does the same thing and members will use the "thanks" in the same way that they did "rep". A name change is not enough.

Being thanked for being funny might not make sense logically, but the premise here is the ACKNOWLEDGMENT of something (either funny or helpful). Any point system regardless of its name provides this acknowledgement especially when there's no means to detect what the actually point was given for.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Because you can have a REPutation for being funny,or a REPutation for being helpful. However, being thanked for being funny doesn't make much sense.
> 
> To noobs, maybe REP doesn't necessarily mean reputation for being helpful.


I think what it comes down to in the end is just making sure new members know the lay of the land. Like I said earlier, if I had not had a clanmate who is a longtime member who could explain stuff to me in teamspeak when I didn't understand something it would have taken me a long time to get acclimated to this community and its systems. I think what we need is some kind of overall "New Members Guide" and not just a bunch of threads scattered over a dozen sections that new members have to find on their own.

Edit: Unless there already is one and I STILL haven't found it.


----------



## tompsonn

It already exists. Its the first forum on the entire website. http://www.overclock.net/f/2/new-members

Each thread is packed at the top of the section.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Ye, but how many people actually read those? Many people, like myself, joined because they had a problem they needed solving and therefor jumped straight to that section. Few I would say, just join out of the blue with nothing pressing that they need help fixing(or choosing hardware or the like).

I was probably 500+ posts in before I even noticed the new members section.


----------



## tompsonn

Then I fail to see the advantage of introducing another thread or guide if that's the case.

If someone is coming here for help, they have a problem and want it solved, not interested in reading about the forum and how it works first. If you shove things in their face, their first reaction will be to get rid of it as soon as possible. All they want is help. If they want to go read it later then they will. If not, then they won't.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> It already exists. Its the first forum on the entire website. http://www.overclock.net/f/2/new-members
> 
> Each thread is packed at the top of the section.


Now I feel like an absolute dolt for not seeing that.

Slightly off topic.. one thing that might need to be clarified is the swearing rules. I got an unofficial warning for inserting random characters in place of using a swear word. I had assumed that when the rules said you could not use symbols to circumvent the language filter that it simply meant you could not use symbols to spell out the word, not that it meant I couldn't use random symbols instead of swearing. Until I got that PM I had assumed that as long as it never was a swear word and never looked like one I wasn't breaking the rules. If it had been a less lenient mod I could have gotten an actual infraction for unknowingly breaking the rules.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Now I feel like an absolute dolt for not seeing that.
> 
> Slightly off topic.. one thing that might need to be clarified is the swearing rules. I got an unofficial warning for inserting random characters in place of using a swear word. I had assumed that when the rules said you could not use symbols to circumvent the language filter that it simply meant you could not use symbols to spell out the word, not that it meant I couldn't use random symbols instead of swearing. Until I got that PM I had assumed that as long as it never was a swear word and never looked like one I wasn't breaking the rules. If it had been a less lenient mod I could have gotten an actual infraction for unknowingly breaking the rules.


You will never get an infraction without warning first I believe, unless the offense is quite severe. Indeed you can't use abbreviations or symbols to circumvent the swearing policy or the word filter. I've been down that road lol.

I found out the hard way too, don't worry


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Ye, but how many people actually read those? Many people, like myself, joined because they had a problem they needed solving and therefor jumped straight to that section. Few I would say, just join out of the blue with nothing pressing that they need help fixing(or choosing hardware or the like).
> 
> I was probably 500+ posts in before I even noticed the new members section.


I was the exact same way. I joined initially because I needed help with understanding my motherboards bios for overclocking. I had never had a UEFI board before. Or for that matter a board with as many overclocking options as this one.

Maybe when it gives you the confirmation of your account creation give a link to that section saying, "Here, you may want to read this."


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I was the exact same way. I joined initially because I needed help with understanding my motherboards bios for overclocking. I had never had a UEFI board before.
> Maybe when it gives you the confirmation of your account creation give a link to that section saying, "Here, you may want to read this."


But will you actually read it? You were looking for help so I think you were more interested in posting your thread, right?

Though its not actually a bad idea to stash the new members section link in the confirmation email. @Chipp, what would you think of that?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> But will you actually read it? You were looking for help so I think you were more interested in posting your thread, right?
> 
> Though its not actually a bad idea to stash the new members section link in the confirmation email. @Chipp, what would you think of that?


Had a link been there and said something along the lines of.. "The contents of this section will help you understand the mechanics and rules of our community." I probably would have AT LEAST skimmed it.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Had a link been there and said something along the lines of.. "The contents of this section will help you understand the mechanics and rules of our community." I probably would have AT LEAST skimmed it.


Excellent. I figure if that's added then there's less excuses









Welcome to OCN anyway BTW!


----------



## sadeter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> But will you actually read it? You were looking for help so I think you were more interested in posting your thread, right?
> 
> Though its not actually a bad idea to stash the new members section link in the confirmation email. @Chipp, what would you think of that?
> 
> 
> 
> Had a link been there and said something along the lines of.. "The contents of this section will help you understand the mechanics and rules of our community." I probably would have AT LEAST skimmed it.
Click to expand...

I think this would go toward solving my main complaint about rep. I also went a few months after joining OCN before knowing what rep was until someone repped me, or that there even was a new members forum with all of that kind of stuff. I actually felt bad about having not used it for that time, so i went back through my early posts and looked for ones where I had posted in response to something that I would now rep for. I stll find myself forgetting to use it sometimes, which is why I'm encouraged by talk of making it stand out a little more visually.


----------



## PhilWrir

As a member I was never worried about rep.
I was worried about helping others and enjoying the community.

When I DID get rep for something it came as a pleasent surprise, but didnt really change my reasons for helping, or even impact my desire to help.

From what ive seen on OCN low rep users try just as hard to help as high rep users.
And to me that means things are working.

Low rep users want to help out so they get rep and higher rep users help out because they can(and because rep is nice to get)

In essence, if we make rep easier to get it automatically loses a lot of its value.
Not to mention the increased load on moderators to make sure its not being given for posts that arent +rep worthy.

Now, I wont argue that Rep probably isnt given out as much as it should be, but thats a user decision and its one im sure we have all made at one time or another.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damric*
> 
> If you are doing it for the rep, you are doing it wrong.


Pretty much this, IMO, and this from me earning 722 rep pre-mod; if I didn't become staff I'd probably be pushing 2-3 thousand rep by now... not that it would really matter.







Helping should be for its own sake, not padding points; whether or not rep is given is up to whoever's being helped. We have to be careful that we don't overcomplicate the rep system to where it interferes with the human element needed for it to be flexible in its application, and thankfully, apart from Rep Power that we had in the very old days (before I even registered), the system has barely changed at all fundamentally. How it's been used seems to have gradually changed as there's more frivolous rep and less "thanks for the help" rep, but we're not at the point where it should change beyond aesthetics on that basis.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> But will you actually read it? You were looking for help so I think you were more interested in posting your thread, right?
> 
> Though its not actually a bad idea to stash the new members section link in the confirmation email. @Chipp, what would you think of that?


and that's exactly my point. I never read it, I jumped in. I also had no idea about the flames, I googled it. Things like that shouldn't be things that are against the rules to ask or to inform. Yet it is. And that's my problem with the system.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I have an idea after reading the whole thread. Yes, I still get ideas every now and then.









How about any new member after signing up gets directed immediately to a locked "welcome to ocn" post of sorts. Something that's quick and easy to read and links to the various reading material such as the tos, rep, marketplace.... All the various rule threads. And on top of that, said thread is automatically subscribed so it always shows up in their user cp.

Thoughts?

I do agree though. Rep really is silly to worry about after 35. And 35 is pretty easy to get.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and that's exactly my point. I never read it, I jumped in. I also had no idea about the flames, I googled it. Things like that shouldn't be things that are against the rules to ask or to inform. Yet it is. And that's my problem with the system.


I didn't think informing about the flames was against the rules...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I have an idea after reading the whole thread. Yes, I still get ideas every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about any new member after signing up gets directed immediately to a locked "welcome to ocn" post of sorts. Something that's quick and easy to read and links to the various reading material such as the tos, rep, marketplace.... All the various rule threads. And on top of that, said thread is automatically subscribed so it always shows up in their user cp.
> 
> Thoughts?


Its not a bad idea actually but it could be confusing and likely any member in pursuit of some assistance will do absolutely everything they can to not read it because they just want to start their thread :O


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and that's exactly my point. I never read it, I jumped in. I also had no idea about the flames, I googled it. Things like that shouldn't be things that are against the rules to ask or to inform. Yet it is. And that's my problem with the system.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think informing about the flames was against the rules...
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I have an idea after reading the whole thread. Yes, I still get ideas every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about any new member after signing up gets directed immediately to a locked "welcome to ocn" post of sorts. Something that's quick and easy to read and links to the various reading material such as the tos, rep, marketplace.... All the various rule threads. And on top of that, said thread is automatically subscribed so it always shows up in their user cp.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its not a bad idea actually but it could be confusing and likely any member in pursuit of some assistance will do absolutely everything they can to not read it because they just want to start their thread :O
Click to expand...

Indeed. That's why it'd be a permanent subscription. I'm a genius I know.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Indeed. That's why it'd be a permanent subscription. I'm a genius I know.


Balls, I missed that part. Actually that's not bad!

Or how about a private message? Many sites use this technique


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I have an idea after reading the whole thread. Yes, I still get ideas every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about any new member after signing up gets directed immediately to a locked "welcome to ocn" post of sorts. Something that's quick and easy to read and links to the various reading material such as the tos, rep, marketplace.... All the various rule threads. And on top of that, said thread is automatically subscribed so it always shows up in their user cp.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do agree though. Rep really is silly to worry about after 35. And 35 is pretty easy to get.


That's already in there - you have the ToS to "read" before you sign up.
Thing is most people skip over it.

Something interactive, would be actually quite beneficial. Like when Facebook change their layouts (as always) - you have a little pop-up type guide that shows you what they've changed.
Something like that, but for when you FIRST sign up - would be amazing.

Only problem would be: Applying that for mobile platforms too.

My thought still stands, and I still think very much applies:
Why can't we (at least in the mean time) inform users. If I were to tell people and then beg for it - sure point it out.
Heck I could be a ginea pig if you will - and I would PM a mod each time I do it - so you guys can see how I do it.

PS. Don't you dare close this thread for any "off-topic" talk. You closed the other one - don't close this one. I'm the OP.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I have an idea after reading the whole thread. Yes, I still get ideas every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about any new member after signing up gets directed immediately to a locked "welcome to ocn" post of sorts. Something that's quick and easy to read and links to the various reading material such as the tos, rep, marketplace.... All the various rule threads. And on top of that, said thread is automatically subscribed so it always shows up in their user cp.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do agree though. Rep really is silly to worry about after 35. And 35 is pretty easy to get.
> 
> 
> 
> That's already in there - you have the ToS to "read" before you sign up.
> Thing is most people skip over it.
> 
> Something interactive, would be actually quite beneficial. Like when Facebook change their layouts (as always) - you have a little pop-up type guide that shows you what they've changed.
> Something like that, but for when you FIRST sign up - would be amazing.
> 
> Only problem would be: Applying that for mobile platforms too.
> 
> My thought still stands, and I still think very much applies:
> Why can't we (at least in the mean time) inform users. If I were to tell people and then beg for it - sure point it out.
> Heck I could be a ginea pig if you will - and I would PM a mod each time I do it - so you guys can see how I do it.
> 
> PS. Don't you dare close this thread for any "off-topic" talk. You closed the other one - don't close this one. I'm the OP.
Click to expand...

The Tos is something one must agree to to sign up. I'm saying another thread, a very short one that just links suggested reading and says hello. This way everyone knows the site features or at least has very very easy access to it since it'd be subbed.


----------



## tompsonn

When thinking about doing anything interactive, please remember the following rule: The default dialog box button is "Cancel", i.e. a user will do whatever they can do not deal with anything that pops up in their face when they are trying to accomplish their task.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> When thinking about doing anything interactive, please remember the following rule: The default dialog box button is "Cancel", i.e. a user will do whatever they can do not deal with anything that pops up in their face when they are trying to accomplish their task.


I remember. I didn't know anything about the tos here myself the first 2 years I was here honestly. A mod reminded me (I was doing exactly what the op is suggesting actually), and then I understood.

Having everything in a very short post outlining the various reading material (that's already in their subscriptions) in my opinion would be a lot better than having members and staff pming people to rep.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I have an idea after reading the whole thread. Yes, I still get ideas every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about any new member after signing up gets directed immediately to a locked "welcome to ocn" post of sorts. Something that's quick and easy to read and links to the various reading material such as the tos, rep, marketplace.... All the various rule threads. And on top of that, said thread is automatically subscribed so it always shows up in their user cp.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do agree though. Rep really is silly to worry about after 35. And 35 is pretty easy to get.


now that is an idea it can't be too hard to code in also


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> now that is an idea it can't be too hard to code in also


----------



## ladcrooks

i can see the rep thingy as an attraction to some, myself not too worried about being reped as we all our grateful for answers and questions. A bit like getting a Gold star at school for being ....









The only time i really wanted them reps was so that i could sell on here if need be and that is all









I was in position to sell something really good on here to fellow members but couldn't - didn't have enough reps - but hey post wise i had been about









So rep wise i go along with cos its here, if it wasn't it wouldn't worry me one bit - i am in my 40's not my teens









P.S dont forget to rep me for a such good post


----------



## tompsonn

Is it








Necessary to put








A smiley at the end








Of every line









Other than that, I agree!


----------



## ladcrooks

ha! its a bad habit i got into - no its not needed and will try my hardest to dwell on what you said


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Is it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Necessary to put
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A smiley at the end
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of every line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, I agree!


I got "told off" by some female friends - because I use too many smileys myself








Oh well








They better get to know, as I think it expreses emotions better


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I got "told off" by some female friends - because I use too many smileys myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They better get to know, as I think it expreses emotions better


Why is "told off" in 69 and 99s. Err I mean. 66 and 99s.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*


there has to bew an api for it in the huddler back end but huddler dose suck


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Why is "told off" in 69 and 99s. Err I mean. 66 and 99s.


hahahaha. Because it was a sort of telling off


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> there has to bew an api for it in the huddler back end but huddler dose suck


----------



## Awsan

The problem with the TOS over here is that it reached a point ~Religion-Like~ with some people where you cant doubt it or even discuss its flaws


----------



## sWaY20

I would like to rep, or "thank" from tapatalk, but this site is years behind so I have to go to the official site. People are on phones more now and forum apps should be useful. I'm on this site a lot from tt which is way easier than going to the site.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## Awsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I would like to rep, or "thank" from tapatalk, but this site is years behind so I have to go to the official site. People are on phones more now and forum apps should be useful. I'm on this site a lot from tt which is way easier than going to the site.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


Actually they are working on a new design ~Celebrating 10th anv~ and i hope they will address this issue


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awsan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I would like to rep, or "thank" from tapatalk, but this site is years behind so I have to go to the official site. People are on phones more now and forum apps should be useful. I'm on this site a lot from tt which is way easier than going to the site.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5
> 
> 
> 
> Actually they are working on a new design ~Celebrating 10th anv~ and i hope they will address this issue
Click to expand...

That's great news, I'd rep you but I'm on tt new so I'd have to later...hmmm!!!

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I would like to rep, or "thank" from tapatalk, but this site is years behind so I have to go to the official site. People are on phones more now and forum apps should be useful. I'm on this site a lot from tt which is way easier than going to the site.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5


You can rep from mobile. Just use the mobile version of the site. I don't use tapatalk.


----------



## sWaY20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sWaY20*
> 
> I would like to rep, or "thank" from tapatalk, but this site is years behind so I have to go to the official site. People are on phones more now and forum apps should be useful. I'm on this site a lot from tt which is way easier than going to the site.
> 
> tappin from the neXus 5
> 
> 
> 
> You can rep from mobile. Just use the mobile version of the site. I don't use tapatalk.
Click to expand...

Well it's easier to use tt, did you not read my post? I know you can rep from mobile. Tt is so much better and easier. Maybe you should use it.

tappin from the neXus 5


----------



## bigkahuna360

I feel like my old OCN New User Introduction suggestion would have gone hand in hand with this.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I think everyone knows where I stand on this subject, so rather than wasting my "breath" and then getting my Post deleted cause i didn't use enough ..... i will just attend the get-together quietly.


----------



## thegreatsquare

*HERE'S AN IDEA*:

If a poster with 5 rep or less starts a new thread, when the topic page is initially displayed you can automatically overlay a diagram just like a picture when you click on it in a thread that the topic creator can see. Something like...


----------



## tompsonn

No because it potentially pressures someone into giving rep which is not the correct basis for the system. It also weights the rep system higher than it is intended.


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> No because it potentially pressures someone into giving rep which is not the correct basis for the system. It also weights the rep system higher than it is intended.


I don't see how it does either of those things. Such a notification as I described is narrowly targeted and can be narrowed even further [to maybe just the 1st topic made if need be]. Most members will need never see something like this, you can filter out everyone who has given at least 1 REP.


----------



## tompsonn

Of course you don't , you suggested the idea lol


----------



## ledzepp3

Tweaks do need to be made to where the REP+ button is, as well how noticeable it is. Whenever I get Rep, it motivates me to help the community more. Appreciation drives motivation.

-Zepp


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Tweaks do need to be made to where the REP+ button is, as well how noticeable it is. Whenever I get Rep, it motivates me to help the community more. Appreciation drives motivation.
> 
> -Zepp


^nailed it.


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Of course you don't , you suggested the idea lol


If you can't do better than loling because you can't actually bring an argument to the table against even a one time notification to new users specifically addressing the use of the REP+ system, then you lose. You say it "potentially pressures someone into giving rep", but that potential is far more negligible than the actual potential of new users to remain completely oblivious to the existence of REP+ system at the beginning of their memberships to OC.net.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> If you can't do better than loling because you can't actually bring an argument to the table against even a one time notification to new users specifically addressing the use of the REP+ system, then you lose. You say it "potentially pressures someone into giving rep", but that potential is far more negligible than the actual potential of new users to remain completely oblivious to the existence of REP+ system at the beginning of their memberships to OC.net.


Despite wanting a change - I agree with thompson - and others in this thread, that it shouldn't be a "rep driven community".
Thus I think adding something like that is a bit too intrusive and kind of forces new users to rep someone, when they don't have to.


----------



## ledzepp3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> ^nailed it.


I wouldn't even say move it, change the color to a non-obnoxious noticeable one. Maybe even just bold the lettering, *REP+*.

Try it for a while, get feedback from le community and decide if it's to be set in stone or not. Get individuals to notice it, not force them to use it.

-Zepp


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> I wouldn't even say move it, change the color to a non-obnoxious noticeable one. Maybe even just bold the lettering, *REP+*.
> 
> Try it for a while, get feedback from le community and decide if it's to be set in stone or not. Get individuals to notice it, not force them to use it.
> 
> -Zepp


yup - that would be a nice small change too - nothing would have to be changed fundamentally.
Although I do like your idea of try before we implement type thing - I think OCN should at least try some of the suggestions listed in here


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Despite wanting a change - I agree with thompson - and others in this thread, that it shouldn't be a "rep driven community".
> Thus I think adding something like that is a bit too intrusive and kind of forces new users to rep someone, when they don't have to.


Yet in all likelihood the new user who does not know much in the area on which they are asking the question will get advice that is "rep worthy" from one of the many very knowledgeable members at OC.net, so even if that new user feels a bit self conscious about using the REP+ button, if they were to use it, they'd still be using it correctly. In this case it works out to be a "no harm, no foul" sort of thing. Meanwhile the new user who is ignorant of the REP+ system doesn't use it at all, which means the REP+ isn't working at all in such cases.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> If you can't do better than loling because you can't actually bring an argument to the table against even a one time notification to new users specifically addressing the use of the REP+ system, then you lose. You say it "potentially pressures someone into giving rep", but that potential is far more negligible than the actual potential of new users to remain completely oblivious to the existence of REP+ system at the beginning of their memberships to OC.net.


I'm simply just not arguing with you full stop, and it was never my intention, so I don't really know what I have lost bucko!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thegreatsquare*
> 
> Yet in all likelihood the new user who does not know much in the area on which they are asking the question will get advice that is "rep worthy" from one of the many very knowledgeable members at OC.net, so even if that new user feels a bit self conscious about using the REP+ button, if they were to use it, they'd still be using it correctly. In this case it works out to be a "no harm, no foul" sort of thing. Meanwhile the new user who is ignorant of the REP+ system doesn't use it at all, which means the REP+ isn't working at all in such cases.


And then it comes back to what was being said earlier between Tompsonn and I (refer to page 11), that we need some kind of link to the new users section given to new users at account creation. Just a link on the confirmation page / email thats says something along the lines of "The contents of this section will help you understand the mechanics and rules of our communinty." would do.


----------



## thegreatsquare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> And then it comes back to what was being said earlier between Tompsonn and I (refer to page 11), that we need some kind of link to the new users section given to new users at account creation. Just a link on the confirmation page / email thats says something along the lines of "The contents of this section will help you understand the mechanics and rules of our communinty." would do.


I know that I never really read those things and I doubt most others do either. People in a rush to get their questions answered aren't focusing on the fine points of the forum's mechanics. At some point in time [even if just once] the use of the forum to ask a question in a new thread and the use of the REP+ system should be tied together clearly and briefly at the same time when the matter is most relevant.


----------



## admin

As mentioned, making the Rep system more noticeable is the #1 priority with rep  This can be done in a few ways - with the lowest hanging fruit being to just make the Rep + button stand out more.

I am waiting for our dev partners to get a little free time so we can start making some progress in this area  It's not a new problem - just one that has not been addressed as of yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> As mentioned, making the Rep system more noticeable is the #1 priority with rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can be done in a few ways - with the lowest hanging fruit being to just make the Rep + button stand out more.
> 
> I am waiting for our dev partners to get a little free time so we can start making some progress in this area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a new problem - just one that has not been addressed as of yet.


Sweet - now how do I rep your post







?
(I know you can't) - but I want to!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ledzepp3*
> 
> Tweaks do need to be made to where the REP+ button is, as well how noticeable it is. Whenever I get Rep, it motivates me to help the community more. Appreciation drives motivation.
> 
> -Zepp


He nailed it with an Atomic Bomb lol









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> As mentioned, making the Rep system more noticeable is the #1 priority with rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This can be done in a few ways - with the lowest hanging fruit being to just make the Rep + button stand out more.
> 
> I am waiting for our dev partners to get a little free time so we can start making some progress in this area
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a new problem - just one that has not been addressed as of yet.


Always good to hear from the Main Man


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*
> 
> Pretty much this, IMO, and this from me earning 722 rep pre-mod; if I didn't become staff I'd probably be pushing 2-3 thousand rep by now... not that it would really matter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helping should be for its own sake, not padding points; whether or not rep is given is up to whoever's being helped. We have to be careful that we don't overcomplicate the rep system to where it interferes with the human element needed for it to be flexible in its application, and thankfully, apart from Rep Power that we had in the very old days (before I even registered), the system has barely changed at all fundamentally. How it's been used seems to have gradually changed as there's more frivolous rep and less "thanks for the help" rep, but we're not at the point where it should change beyond aesthetics on that basis.


I personally don't give a flip about *earning* rep, however, the system either needs to be used properly, or eliminated, not abused.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I have an idea after reading the whole thread. Yes, I still get ideas every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about any new member after signing up gets directed immediately to a locked "welcome to ocn" post of sorts. Something that's quick and easy to read and links to the various reading material such as the tos, rep, marketplace.... All the various rule threads. And on top of that, said thread is automatically subscribed so it always shows up in their user cp.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I do agree though. Rep really is silly to worry about after 35. And 35 is pretty easy to get.


Been saying that for years. Nobody listens.


----------



## ladcrooks

Who wants a rep ? Tell me i am a nice guy and i will rep you









A few agree its not needed, but I know its here to stay and see that others want it to stand out more - can you have it blinking or make the box a different color ?

I tell you what , whoever suggest the idea that will be used should get a prize of a 1000 reps, now that will get peoples thinking caps on


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Who wants a rep ? Tell me i am a nice guy and i will rep you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few agree its not needed, but I know its here to stay and see that others want it to stand out more - can you have it blinking or make the box a different color ?
> 
> I tell you what , whoever suggest the idea that will be used should get a prize of a 1000 reps, now that will get peoples thinking caps on


You missed the second line!


----------



## ladcrooks

i am giving it up slowly so i don't get withdrawal symptoms - yep its on my mind, check some othe posts i have done


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i am giving it up slowly so i don't get withdrawal symptoms - yep its on my mind, check some othe posts i have done


----------



## Totally Dubbed

OK - to finally express my opinion about rep and get people to know where I'm coming from here's a great example:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1480050/new-nvidia-337-50-drivers-battlefield-4-benchmarks-ht-on-vs-ht-off

Posted that thread yesterday. Received quite a bit of rep for it.

Even the EVGA product manager tweeted it out:
https://twitter.com/EVGA_JacobF/status/453297338904100864

Due to people rep'ing and recognition of my work - I'll be adding MORE information, which I wasn't planning the first place.
I had no intention of "gaining" rep or anything like that for the current results - but it's nice to see people like the content and in fact want more.

This was to demonstrate what I mean about encouragement and willingness to do more.
I would have published that article be it for 1k reps or 0 reps. But I probably wouldn't have considered adding more data (and spending 5hrs or so), in order to get more data - so that it is a better "rounded" opinion.

It gives me motivation that people are repping it and the thread is getting recognition.

Hopefully that clears up my stance on receiving rep.

This is aside the point of people "not knowing about rep" - that's something completely different, and feel it needs to be addressed (which looks like it will)


----------



## RagingCain

I have never commented on REP before.

I think the current REP system is horribly abused by certain individuals. Trolls are repped for insults or memes in the news section. As the rep comes in faster than the posts are removed. I think any post deleted should have the associated REP also removed. People literally REP for whatever tickles their fancy, and not for what it is intended for (According to Mods / ToS).

Unapologetic AMD fanboys circle-rep-each other, even blazing replying to quoted individuals with a "+REP" and the person is spreading misinformation. One user, Masked, has been the insider for every single beta test, hardware test, "knows" everyone and everything, which statistically speaking, has to be a compulsive liar. He then is constantly thanked and repped for his insider knowledge, which is just a farse.

I have absolutely grown weary of engaging the community do to an utter lack of thankless-ness for assistance. I try and keep discussions light hearted and always playing Devil's advocate. Mostly in an attempt to prevent users from either spreading misinformation, or to help them gain from my experience in the industry, or just prevent the younger ones from having unrealistic expectations.

For years I have not cared about REP. However REP is intended for displaying respectability and helpfulness. I no longer feel it is effective. I have, out of curiosity, gone through 300 to 500 posts of someone who has had a substantial increase in REP and I see nothing REP worthy. This is on multiple occasions of the same user, and of various users.

All I know is, I am rarely ever receiving REP, for actually helping anyone. I get more REP from responding to something with sarcastic humor than I do troubleshooting users issues.

I think there is enough merit to consider a discussion on an overhaul.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I have never commented on REP before.
> 
> I think the current REP system is horribly abused by certain individuals. Trolls are repped for insults or memes in the news section. As the rep comes in faster than the posts are removed. I think any post deleted should have the associated REP also removed.
> 
> Unapologetic AMD fanboys circle-rep-each other, even blazing replying to quoted individuals with a "+REP" and the person is spreading misinformation. One user, Masked, has been the insider for every single beta test, hardware test, "knows" everyone and everything, which statistically speaking, has to be a compulsive liar. He then is constantly thanked and repped for his insider knowledge, which is just a farse.
> 
> I have absolutely grown weary of engaging the community do to an utter lack of thankless-ness for assistance. I try and keep discussions light hearted and always playing Devil's advocate. Mostly in an attempt to prevent users from either spreading misinformation, or to help them gain from my experience in the industry, or just prevent the younger ones from having unrealistic expectations.
> 
> For years I have not cared about REP. However REP is intended for displaying respectability and helpfulness. I no longer feel it is effective. I have, out of curiosity, gone through 300 to 500 posts of someone who has had a substantial increase in REP and I see nothing REP worthy. This is on multiple occasions of the same user, and of various users.
> 
> All I know is, I am rarely ever receiving REP, for actually helping anyone. I get more REP from responding to something with sarcastic humor than I do troubleshooting users issues.
> 
> I think there is enough merit to consider a discussion on an overhaul.


I must say - I don't take part of those parts of the forums - although been told about it.
I am very proud of the rep I've received. All from posts that have been helpful or contributing.
I've had under 10 that must have been related to humour.

As for the rep that's being removed along with the posts -> that actually happens already


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I have never commented on REP before.
> 
> I think the current REP system is horribly abused by certain individuals. Trolls are repped for insults or memes in the news section. As the rep comes in faster than the posts are removed. I think any post deleted should have the associated REP also removed.
> 
> Unapologetic AMD fanboys circle-rep-each other, even blazing replying to quoted individuals with a "+REP" and the person is spreading misinformation. One user, Masked, has been the insider for every single beta test, hardware test, "knows" everyone and everything, which statistically speaking, has to be a compulsive liar. He then is constantly thanked and repped for his insider knowledge, which is just a farse.
> 
> I have absolutely grown weary of engaging the community do to an utter lack of thankless-ness for assistance. I try and keep discussions light hearted and always playing Devil's advocate. Mostly in an attempt to prevent users from either spreading misinformation, or to help them gain from my experience in the industry, or just prevent the younger ones from having unrealistic expectations.
> 
> For years I have not cared about REP. However REP is intended for displaying respectability and helpfulness. I no longer feel it is effective. I have, out of curiosity, gone through 300 to 500 posts of someone who has had a substantial increase in REP and I see nothing REP worthy. This is on multiple occasions of the same user, and of various users.
> 
> All I know is, I am rarely ever receiving REP, for actually helping anyone. I get more REP from responding to something with sarcastic humor than I do troubleshooting users issues.
> 
> I think there is enough merit to consider a discussion on an overhaul.
> 
> 
> 
> I must say - I don't take part of those parts of the forums - although been told about it.
> I am very proud of the rep I've received. All from posts that have been helpful or contributing.
> I've had under 10 that must have been related to humour.
> 
> As for the rep that's being removed along with the posts -> that actually happens already
Click to expand...

No it doesn't, if the rep was not given for the correct reasons then it will be removed but if it was given for the correct reasons the it stays.
We did have a problem when we first moved to Huddler with all deleted posts and a banned members having their given reps removed but that was quickly fixed.

If you receive a rep from the correct reason it will remain no matter what.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I have never commented on REP before.
> 
> I think the current REP system is horribly abused by certain individuals. Trolls are repped for insults or memes in the news section. As the rep comes in faster than the posts are removed. I think any post deleted should have the associated REP also removed. People literally REP for whatever tickles their fancy, and not for what it is intended for (According to Mods / ToS).
> 
> Unapologetic AMD fanboys circle-rep-each other, even blazing replying to quoted individuals with a "+REP" and the person is spreading misinformation. One user, Masked, has been the insider for every single beta test, hardware test, "knows" everyone and everything, which statistically speaking, has to be a compulsive liar. He then is constantly thanked and repped for his insider knowledge, which is just a farse.
> 
> I have absolutely grown weary of engaging the community do to an utter lack of thankless-ness for assistance. I try and keep discussions light hearted and always playing Devil's advocate. Mostly in an attempt to prevent users from either spreading misinformation, or to help them gain from my experience in the industry, or just prevent the younger ones from having unrealistic expectations.
> 
> For years I have not cared about REP. However REP is intended for displaying respectability and helpfulness. I no longer feel it is effective. I have, out of curiosity, gone through 300 to 500 posts of someone who has had a substantial increase in REP and I see nothing REP worthy. This is on multiple occasions of the same user, and of various users.
> 
> All I know is, I am rarely ever receiving REP, for actually helping anyone. I get more REP from responding to something with sarcastic humor than I do troubleshooting users issues.
> 
> I think there is enough merit to consider a discussion on an overhaul.


Get over it. If you care about rep more than the willingness to help then I'm afraid your priorities are incorrect.

Your so called AMD fanboys can rep each other all they want, but believe me, they will not rise to the top. Only those that are truly helpful and care less about a number and more about helping the community will be the ones who rise to the top, and that means the system is working as intended.

The system needs perhaps some minor visual tweaks but there is no way in hell it requires a complete overhaul!


----------



## TheReciever

Not to add fuel to the fire, but here's a good example.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1478472/what-cpu-for-my-hp-pavilion-dv5-1123ef/0_100#post_22045961

Member was thankful, however did not rep. Am I mad? nope. However rep is always appreciated.

New member as well, so likely doesn't know much about the rep system, nor can I remind him of that as I would receive warnings/infractions.

I wouldnt even go as far as to remind him, more like adding something else to the sig


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I have never commented on REP before.
> 
> I think the current REP system is horribly abused by certain individuals. Trolls are repped for insults or memes in the news section. As the rep comes in faster than the posts are removed. I think any post deleted should have the associated REP also removed. People literally REP for whatever tickles their fancy, and not for what it is intended for (According to Mods / ToS).
> 
> Unapologetic AMD fanboys circle-rep-each other, even blazing replying to quoted individuals with a "+REP" and the person is spreading misinformation. One user, Masked, has been the insider for every single beta test, hardware test, "knows" everyone and everything, which statistically speaking, has to be a compulsive liar. He then is constantly thanked and repped for his insider knowledge, which is just a farse.
> 
> I have absolutely grown weary of engaging the community do to an utter lack of thankless-ness for assistance. I try and keep discussions light hearted and always playing Devil's advocate. Mostly in an attempt to prevent users from either spreading misinformation, or to help them gain from my experience in the industry, or just prevent the younger ones from having unrealistic expectations.
> 
> For years I have not cared about REP. However REP is intended for displaying respectability and helpfulness. I no longer feel it is effective. I have, out of curiosity, gone through 300 to 500 posts of someone who has had a substantial increase in REP and I see nothing REP worthy. This is on multiple occasions of the same user, and of various users.
> 
> All I know is, I am rarely ever receiving REP, for actually helping anyone. I get more REP from responding to something with sarcastic humor than I do troubleshooting users issues.
> 
> I think there is enough merit to consider a discussion on an overhaul.
> 
> 
> 
> Get over it. If you care about rep more than the willingness to help then I'm afraid your priorities are incorrect.
> 
> Your so called AMD fanboys can rep each other all they want, but believe me, they will not rise to the top. Only those that are truly helpful and care less about a number and more about helping the community will be the ones who rise to the top, and that means the system is working as intended.
> 
> The system needs perhaps some minor visual tweaks but there is no way in hell it requires a complete overhaul!
Click to expand...

I don't care about the Rep, I guess I am more concerned about the rep abuse and how it effects the community that primarily will listen to someone of REP-stature. I am just worried about our users. There was a gentleman who was quite popular on this site at one time, high REP, but posted a joke mod for a GPU, and users bricked there cards by trusting him.... I forget his name at the moment. There is also AMD shill / shadow marketing to contend with, rewarded by AMD with points and a ranking system to procure hardware by promoting it, even if they do not own it. Passing off fake benchmarks that they never conducted themselves and so forth.

We specifically point out that REP is not a measure of competence and such, but that message doesn't trickle down well to the majority.

Anyways, I always respect your opinion


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I don't care about the Rep, I guess I am more concerned about the rep abuse and how it effects the community that primarily will listen to someone of REP-stature. I am just worried about our users. There was a gentleman who was quite popular on this site at one time, high REP, but posted a joke mod for a GPU, and users bricked there cards by trusting him.... I forget his name at the moment. There is also AMD shill / shadow marketing to contend with, rewarded by AMD with points and a ranking system to procure hardware by promoting it, even if they do not own it. Passing off fake benchmarks that they never conducted themselves and so forth.
> 
> We specifically point out that REP is not a measure of competence and such, but that message doesn't trickle down well to the majority.
> 
> Anyways, I always respect your opinion


Don't get me wrong, I respect yours too. Forgive me for the nature in which I wrote that post, I should probably stop replying to people when I wake up....










Anyway, I do agree that the abuse is not on, but members that receive rep points for the wrong reason will be uncovered fairly quickly. There is no way they will reach high amounts of rep, which is where the trust begins to stand, unless they change and actually become truthfully helpful.

A problem does arise though if they already have a high point count and then begin to abuse that trust. If that's what you meant, then I DEFINITELY agree, but I'm not sure what can be done about that.


----------



## DiaSin

Speaking as a new member.. As much as I want to sell some parts on the marketplace, the rep really doesn't mean that much to me. I am not in this for points. I am here to help people who know less than me and learn from those who know more. Admittedly it makes me feel a bit warm and fuzzy inside when I get a rep for helping someone but I'm not going to go trying to farm rep, as that feeling would go away since it really would not be properly earned.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Speaking as a new member.. As much as I want to sell some parts on the marketplace, the rep really doesn't mean that much to me. I am not in this for points. I am here to help people who know less than me and learn from those who know more. Admittedly it makes me feel a bit warm and fuzzy inside when I get a rep for helping someone but I'm not going to go trying to farm rep, as that feeling would go away since it really would not be properly earned.


Remember though that the marketplace rep rule only counts for making your own new thread. You're more than welcome to respond to ads already up.


----------



## Plan9

I don't know if this has been discussed already or not (there's 17 pages in this thread - too many to check!) but is it possible to have the user names of those that rep you appear against the reputation comment.

Anonymous positive reps seems rather pointless and a lot of the time people don't state in the comments who they are. So there's been occasions when there's been discussions between multiple parties and I'm completely unaware of who honoured me with a +rep.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> I don't know if this has been discussed already or not (there's 17 pages in this thread - too many to check!) but is it possible to have the user names of those that rep you appear against the reputation comment.
> 
> Anonymous positive reps seems rather pointless and a lot of the time people don't state in the comments who they are. So there's been occasions when there's been discussions between multiple parties and I'm completely unaware of who honoured me with a +rep.


It was discussed and it used to be that way, but the issue arose where favoring occurred, i.e. X member repped me but Y member doesn't, blah blah. Chipp explained it better than me though.. I think it was Chipp.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> It was discussed and it used to be that way, but the issue arose where favoring occurred, i.e. X member repped me but Y member doesn't, blah blah. Chipp explained it better than me though.. I think it was Chipp.


You mean petty barstools got annoyed that reps weren't reciprocated?

Can we not just auto-ban those idiots? (the ones complaining, not the ones who don't bother with reps)


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> You mean petty barstools got annoyed that reps weren't reciprocated?
> 
> Can we not just auto-ban those idiots? (the ones complaining, not the ones who don't bother with reps)


Got to find the post now...


----------



## tompsonn

My bad, it was admin who posted it in this thread ( :O )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the admin*
> We had this at one point but found people were starting to play favorites (i.e."Member X gave me rep but Member Y did not. I will no longer give Member Y rep and I will make sure to pay more attention to Member X and give them rep more often"). It's definitely a fine line for us to walk.


----------



## Plan9

People will always have their favourites though. To stop that they'd have to:

remove PM's
strip any references to reps in forum posts (so people cannot say "_+rep_" etc
strip user names from rep comments
and anonymize user names to prevent people chumming up on in threads.
...by which point we might as well just be sharing memes on 4chan.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> People will always have their favourites though. To stop that they'd have to:
> 
> remove PM's
> strip any references to reps in forum posts (so people cannot say "_+rep_" etc
> strip user names from rep comments
> and anonymize user names to prevent people chumming up on in threads.
> ...by which point we might as well just be sharing memes on 4chan.


I do agree


----------



## Thready

Some of the people on here with very high rep have very little understanding of reality and logistics. I have seen people ask all sorts of questions ranging from which RAM to buy to what video card is the fastest. Very seldom have I seen someone answer by saying something like, 'The cost of upgrading your RAM to have better timings is not worth $120'

But that is the kind of answer I gave once because I assumed that someone who wants to upgrade their 8 GB of RAM is probably using it for gaming. I am not a PC super expert, but when I see someone who is probably using their parents' money on a piece of hardware then I will say that it isn't worth it (because if you are using your own money then you would never spend $120 upgrading to the same size and speed of RAM that has 1 ms faster timings). Then someone with rep will show a benchmark and then argue with me and tell me that RAM heavy applications like video editing need lower timings. Ok, true, but don't you think someone who is heavily into video editing already knows this stuff? I am pretty sure someone into video editing isn't using 8 GB of G-skill 1600 MHz RAM with the stupid looking heat spreaders on there that are unnecessary.

I am not saying that I deserve any more rep, because that is for everyone else to decide, but I am just saying that rep doesn't equal real world computer experience on here. On the other hand, every one of my very specific tech support type questions have been handled wonderfully by people with lots of rep. So maybe I don't know what I am talking about. I am an idiot after all. But it's just something to think about.

And I would like to refer you to my topic.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1477621/how-about-having-more-oversight-on-what-mods-can-do-on-here/0_100


----------



## Plan9

No it's not something to think about. You're equating reps to skills and that's not how it works.

peer moderation is just a way to promote good posts, not a way to quantify how much better you are to anyone else.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Some of the people on here with very high rep have very little understanding of reality and logistics. I have seen people ask all sorts of questions ranging from which RAM to buy to what video card is the fastest. Very seldom have I seen someone answer by saying something like, 'The cost of upgrading your RAM to have better timings is not worth $120'
> 
> But that is the kind of answer I gave once because I assumed that someone who wants to upgrade their 8 GB of RAM is probably using it for gaming. I am not a PC super expert, but when I see someone who is probably using their parents' money on a piece of hardware then I will say that it isn't worth it (because if you are using your own money then you would never spend $120 upgrading to the same size and speed of RAM that has 1 ms faster timings). Then someone with rep will show a benchmark and then argue with me and tell me that RAM heavy applications like video editing need lower timings. Ok, true, but don't you think someone who is heavily into video editing already knows this stuff? I am pretty sure someone into video editing isn't using 8 GB of G-skill 1600 MHz RAM with the stupid looking heat spreaders on there that are unnecessary.
> 
> I am not saying that I deserve any more rep, because that is for everyone else to decide, but I am just saying that rep doesn't equal real world computer experience on here. On the other hand, every one of my very specific tech support type questions have been handled wonderfully by people with lots of rep. So maybe I don't know what I am talking about. I am an idiot after all. But it's just something to think about.
> 
> And I would like to refer you to my topic.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1477621/how-about-having-more-oversight-on-what-mods-can-do-on-here/0_100


Haha I was thinking: "How has this got any relation to this topic?" Then it made sense.
Yeah I know what you mean. That said it can come from anyone. I also totally agree with your concern about that RAM.
I don't see why anyone would need over 8GB for normal use or even gaming.
With that said - for BF4 - I went from 8GB to 16GB to give myself headroom (as I was hitting 5-6.5GB whilst gaming on BF4).

Rep for me - as with post count is: How much time you've spent on the forum and how much you've been appreciated. It hasn't got any correlation with knowledge.
I can safely say that a member with 0 rep and an audio degree will know more about me than I do about audio - but that doesn't mean that person has been helpful (be it on that subject or not) - *PS. I'm saying this as I'm an earphone reviewer - having reviewed over 100 earphones*

Anyway - with that said, it's hard to implement a system that would differentiate what and where you get your rep from - and what it means.
This I guess comes from the users giving rep - rather than the person receiving it.

In other news:
In the last 48hrs - I've received over 30 reps for a huge article I wrote on the recent Nvidia drivers.
I've really appreciated the reps I received - thus added more and more info.
However, this still goes without saying - that I still believe and still want to see the ToS updated or the Rep button better illustrated.

Oh and I reached my 4th flame today


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Some of the people on here with very high rep have very little understanding of reality and logistics. I have seen people ask all sorts of questions ranging from which RAM to buy to what video card is the fastest. Very seldom have I seen someone answer by saying something like, 'The cost of upgrading your RAM to have better timings is not worth $120'


Sorry but that's a ridiculous, absurd, obnoxious, self centered, closed minded, entirely point missing, comment.







Perhaps they have high rep for things other than RAM (or insert X subject here).


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Sorry but that's a ridiculous, absurd, obnoxious, self centered, closed minded, entirely point missing, comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they have high rep for things other than RAM (or insert X subject here).


I am a ridiculous, absurd, obnoxious, self-centered, closed minded, entirely point missing person.

I apologize for adding in my little personal story to the thread. I realize now that this thread is of the utmost importance and requires serious replies from people who can truly make a difference here at overclock.net

When I made this comment, I didn't think about all of the people who could be hurt. So I throw myself at your mercy and ask only that you think about the children.


----------



## huzzug

If i could suggest that adding a comment along with the rep be made mandatory, and as we have two different kind of reps being represented in the user profile, why not let the system decide based on the choice of words the user inputs whether it was unique ie, helpful, or just some comment that made people go ROFL.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> I am a ridiculous, absurd, obnoxious, self-centered, closed minded, entirely point missing person.
> 
> I apologize for adding in my little personal story to the thread. I realize now that this thread is of the utmost importance and requires serious replies from people who can truly make a difference here at overclock.net
> 
> When I made this comment, I didn't think about all of the people who could be hurt. So I throw myself at your mercy and ask only that you think about the children.


I'm the OP and I appreciate your input


----------



## JambonJovi

I agree that the rep button should be a bit more prominent (eg. bold lettering or larger size)
Whether or not this alone would change things, I'm not sure, but it would be a start.
New members with a bit of common sense should get the idea what it's for after a few days,
but unfortunately it's not always like that. Regular members may be familiar with the mechanics,
but someone who visits the site only to get recommendation or solution to a problem has no idea.

I try to help out when and wherever I can, but I'd never expect to automatically receive rep.
Guess I'm just used to it at this stage. These days you rarely get thanked for doing something for
people in person so that happening on the interwebz ? Nevermind rep. Wouldn't hold my breath heh


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> I agree that the rep button should be a bit more prominent (eg. bold lettering or larger size)
> Whether or not this alone would change things, I'm not sure, but it would be a start.
> New members with a bit of common sense should get the idea what it's for after a few days,
> but unfortunately it's not always like that. Regular members may be familiar with the mechanics,
> but someone who visits the site only to get recommendation or solution to a problem has no idea.
> 
> I try to help out when and wherever I can, but I'd never expect to automatically receive rep.
> Guess I'm just used to it at this stage. These days you rarely get thanked for doing something for
> people in person so that happening on the interwebz ? Nevermind rep. Wouldn't hold my breath heh


haha yeah - that's true, people are less thankful these days. Also less respectful. Le keyboard bashers.


----------



## RagingCain

How about a public REP breakdown by forum parent, I.e news, CPUs, GPUS, programming, in profile or under avatar.

You can see a little clearer where rep is coming from.

What about viewing a users post history and filter by repped only?

In addition to others suggestions.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> How about a public REP breakdown by forum parent, I.e news, CPUs, GPUS, programming, in profile or under avatar.
> 
> You can see a little clearer where rep is coming from.
> 
> What about viewing a users post history and filter by repped only?
> 
> In addition to others suggestions.


thus you as a user - would go to my profile - to see where the rep is coming from?
Not sure I see the use or point of that.

I get where you're coming from though


----------



## RagingCain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> How about a public REP breakdown by forum parent, I.e news, CPUs, GPUS, programming, in profile or under avatar.
> 
> You can see a little clearer where rep is coming from.
> 
> What about viewing a users post history and filter by repped only?
> 
> In addition to others suggestions.
> 
> 
> 
> thus you as a user - would go to my profile - to see where the rep is coming from?
> Not sure I see the use or point of that.
> 
> I get where you're coming from though
Click to expand...

I guess my thoughts were, since REP is just omni-pooled, if there was a breakdown, one could ascertain easier if this person is more of audio troubleshooter or video troubleshooter, or AMD GPUs, or nVidia GPUS.

For example, a young buck with 50 rep, may have all 50 rep in nVidia GPU assistance, meanwhile, myself, 428 rep, could have 400 points in the news section. I might be inclined to listen to the lower REP person in this case. For example, I know Thompsonn would be the guy I go to for programming advice or BSOD analysis, but I have been here for 3 and a half years.

I guess now that I think of it, it looks like like a Reddit sub-breakdown on Karma.

I have also considered asking REP be removed from the news section, but its a catch-22, while most of the news section is just commentary and bickering, some of the posts are solutions, or "expert testimony" to the news post itself. Proving a benchmark site must have made a mistake in their review etc.

If that is too not an optimal solution, perhaps then, much like Spiceworks, we can mark posts as "answers" to problems, i.e. mark a thread solved. The answer statistics can be stored like Review counts or Folding Rank. This would then be considered in addition to REP system. I know that some IT companies specifically look at Spicework contributions when available as additional information on a resume/linked in profile.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RagingCain*
> 
> I guess my thoughts were, since REP is just omni-pooled, if there was a breakdown, one could ascertain easier if this person is more of audio troubleshooter or video troubleshooter, or AMD GPUs, or nVidia GPUS.
> 
> For example, a young buck with 50 rep, may have all 50 rep in nVidia GPU assistance, meanwhile, myself, 428 rep, could have 400 points in the news section. I might be inclined to listen to the lower REP person in this case. For example, I know Thompsonn would be the guy I go to for programming advice or BSOD analysis, but I have been here for 3 and a half years.
> 
> I guess now that I think of it, it looks like like a Reddit sub-breakdown on Karma.
> 
> I have also considered asking REP be removed from the news section, but its a catch-22, while most of the news section is just commentary and bickering, some of the posts are solutions, or "expert testimony" to the news post itself. Proving a benchmark site must have made a mistake in their review etc.
> 
> If that is too not an optimal solution, perhaps then, much like Spiceworks, we can mark posts as "answers" to problems, i.e. mark a thread solved. The answer statistics can be stored like Review counts or Folding Rank. This would then be considered in addition to REP system. I know that some IT companies specifically look at Spicework contributions when available as additional information on a resume/linked in profile.


I see - yeah could work out - but also, as discussed in the thread, could cause conflicts and change the site's purposes too.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I see - yeah could work out - but also, as discussed in the thread, could cause conflicts and change the site's purposes too.


The site's purpose is to discuss and help, right?

This would not be undermining the purpose of the site, only the implementation of how that purpose is carried out.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> The site's purpose is to discuss and help, right?
> 
> This would not be undermining the purpose of the site, only the implementation of how that purpose is carried out.


You should know how the overall demeanor can get regarding our community and vendor favoritism. It would cause member friction and possible hostility.

"Oh you only have REP concerning nV GPU's, why comment here in AMD if you obviously dont have any REP to back it up"

Regardless of whether its factual or not, in a heated thread trying to be heard is already difficult, it wouldnt work to add to the problem


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> You should know how the overall demeanor can get regarding our community and vendor favoritism. It would cause member friction and possible hostility.
> 
> "Oh you only have REP concerning nV GPU's, why comment here in AMD if you obviously dont have any REP to back it up"
> 
> Regardless of whether its factual or not, in a heated thread trying to be heard is already difficult, it wouldnt work to add to the problem


This times about 6 trillion.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> This times about 6 trillion.


Only 6 trillion?
You trippin' son! haha


----------



## vertical2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JambonJovi*
> 
> I agree that the rep button should be a bit more prominent (eg. bold lettering or larger size)
> Whether or not this alone would change things, I'm not sure, but it would be a start.
> New members with a bit of common sense should get the idea what it's for after a few days,
> but unfortunately it's not always like that. Regular members may be familiar with the mechanics,
> but someone who visits the site only to get recommendation or solution to a problem has no idea.
> 
> I try to help out when and wherever I can, but I'd never expect to automatically receive rep.
> Guess I'm just used to it at this stage. These days you rarely get thanked for doing something for
> people in person so that happening on the interwebz ? Nevermind rep. Wouldn't hold my breath heh


I'm a relatively new member, and offer up the following:
- When finalizing any updates to the member policiy/guidelines regarding Rep keep mobile access in mind
- almost all my access to OCN is via smartphone
- Until reading this thread, I wasn't much aware of the Rep feature
- The mobile flavor of the site's implementation framework doesn't display each member's rep count when they post or even when I view their profile.
- The only item I notice related to Rep is the small "thumbs up" hand underneath each post.
- on the other hand, I just looked and rep counts are displayed when viewed on my Win 7 PC
- After reading this, I gave rep to a couple of members that helped me out (btw, I had immediately thanked them via post)


----------



## Shrak

I'll go ahead and post my suggestion from the other rep thread from last year since it's relevant. Where, the OP replied to me a few posts down also noting the XDA thanks system like he did here as well.

I personally think it would be the best and easiest solution.

I also agree the rule about not mentioning rep is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Grmadness

Oh, yeah. The Rep thingy again.

Let's make a Repcoin and start mining.
If people want to rep, they will, simple as that.
People who want to help, will help. Higher rep numbers don't mean higher helping performance. It is not a benchmark.
- Yes, but it is nice to be rewarded.
-So, you help not for the sake of it, but because of the reward. A number. Fine by me.








-All I am saying is that...
-All you are saying is that you believe that you should have achieved another flame by now. Or ten. Or, even worse, that people are obliged to push the rep button.
-All I am saying is that I would feel better if I knew that my efforts are recognised.
-On the same boat with you, but still, I help those who have issues, if they thank me is irrelevant.
-The rep system is wrong.
-It is not perfect, but it works. Not the best, not the worst. Actually, it is pretty good. It's not the system itself, but the individuals who use it (or not).

If you find a post helpful, don't forget to rep ( not sarcasm, just for the fun of it)


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grmadness*
> 
> Oh, yeah. The Rep thingy again.
> 
> Let's make a Repcoin and start mining.
> If people want to rep, they will, simple as that.
> People who want to help, will help. Higher rep numbers don't mean higher helping performance. It is not a benchmark.
> - Yes, but it is nice to be rewarded.
> -So, you help not for the sake of it, but because of the reward. A number. Fine by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -All I am saying is that...
> -All you are saying is that you believe that you should have achieved another flame by now. Or ten. Or, even worse, that people are obliged to push the rep button.
> -All I am saying is that I would feel better if I knew that my efforts are recognised.
> -On the same boat with you, but still, I help those who have issues, if they thank me is irrelevant.
> -The rep system is wrong.
> -It is not perfect, but it works. Not the best, not the worst. Actually, it is pretty good. It's not the system itself, but the individuals who use it (or not).
> 
> If you find a post helpful, don't forget to rep ( not sarcasm, just for the fun of it)


I don't think that most people here help for the rep, but perhaps they still like it and wish to see it either used, or removed, but certainly not abused.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grmadness*
> 
> Oh, yeah. The Rep thingy again.
> 
> Let's make a Repcoin and start mining.
> If people want to rep, they will, simple as that.
> People who want to help, will help. Higher rep numbers don't mean higher helping performance. It is not a benchmark.
> - Yes, but it is nice to be rewarded.
> -So, you help not for the sake of it, but because of the reward. A number. Fine by me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -All I am saying is that...
> -All you are saying is that you believe that you should have achieved another flame by now. Or ten. Or, even worse, that people are obliged to push the rep button.
> -All I am saying is that I would feel better if I knew that my efforts are recognised.
> -On the same boat with you, but still, I help those who have issues, if they thank me is irrelevant.
> -The rep system is wrong.
> -It is not perfect, but it works. Not the best, not the worst. Actually, it is pretty good. It's not the system itself, but the individuals who use it (or not).
> 
> If you find a post helpful, don't forget to rep ( not sarcasm, just for the fun of it)


Your post wasn't helpful - it was sarcastic








You are free to ask on this thread though


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i can see the rep thingy as an attraction to some, myself not too worried about being reped as we all our grateful for answers and questions. A bit like getting a Gold star at school for being ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only time i really wanted them reps was so that i could sell on here if need be and that is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in position to sell something really good on here to fellow members but couldn't - didn't have enough reps - but hey post wise i had been about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So rep wise i go along with cos its here, if it wasn't it wouldn't worry me one bit - i am in my 40's not my teens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S dont forget to rep me for a such good post


the above is what i stated earlier.

But as we are different in our views and how we express - I think now the rep thingamajig, is still needed, as some probably would not even bother giving us their view or an answer to a problem


----------



## Grmadness

I wrote the post during night shift, I wanted to say something other than what I actually wrote, my bad and I apologise.
We are here to help and learn, and rep is one of the ways to show appreciation, agreed. The "official way".
From my point of view, it is all about helping, and rep is of no consequence. It does not affect my knowledge, it does not affect my behaviour, it does not affect my attitude. I press the rep button even to posts in threads dead for years if the info is useful, but that's just me. I don't expect others to behave the same way. If I help someone to get a job done or help him find a problem through troubleshooting, etcetc, I have fullfiled my purpose. If I get rep, fine. If I don't get any, I really don't care. Helping is reward enough.

Rep system has its flaws, yes, but it is there, and it is up to the individual to use it. I can't start forcing people to use it just to see my official help-o-meter rising.
Once again, I didn't mean to sound offensive or rude. My apologies.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grmadness*
> 
> I wrote the post during night shift, I wanted to say something other than what I actually wrote, my bad and I apologise.
> We are here to help and learn, and rep is one of the ways to show appreciation, agreed. The "official way".
> From my point of view, it is all about helping, and rep is of no consequence. It does not affect my knowledge, it does not affect my behaviour, it does not affect my attitude. I press the rep button even to posts in threads dead for years if the info is useful, but that's just me. I don't expect others to behave the same way. If I help someone to get a job done or help him find a problem through troubleshooting, etcetc, I have fullfiled my purpose. If I get rep, fine. If I don't get any, I really don't care. Helping is reward enough.
> 
> Rep system has its flaws, yes, but it is there, and it is up to the individual to use it. I can't start forcing people to use it just to see my official help-o-meter rising.
> Once again, I didn't mean to sound offensive or rude. My apologies.


indeed valid points and apology accepted


----------



## wholeeo

I've seen trolls amass rep quicker than people who have been here for years day to day helping others.

Also, what's up with rep being anonymous?


----------



## djsi38t

I personally like the way things are now with the rep system.

I hate when someone asks for it for helping.I see reminding someone about rep the same as asking for it.

If you want rep or out helping people to get it you are doing it wrong.If you get upset because you don't get repped you are doing it wrong.

I don't understand why it would even be important to someone other than getting to sell things here.

I help because I like to,not for a rep number.I can't imagine the system the way it is discourages people from helping one another.

My opinion is to leave it like it is.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grmadness*
> 
> I wrote the post during night shift, I wanted to say something other than what I actually wrote, my bad and I apologise.
> We are here to help and learn, and rep is one of the ways to show appreciation, agreed. The "official way".
> From my point of view, it is all about helping, and rep is of no consequence. It does not affect my knowledge, it does not affect my behaviour, it does not affect my attitude. *I press the rep button even to posts in threads dead for years* if the info is useful, but that's just me. I don't expect others to behave the same way. If I help someone to get a job done or help him find a problem through troubleshooting, etcetc, I have fullfiled my purpose. If I get rep, fine. If I don't get any, I really don't care. Helping is reward enough.
> 
> Rep system has its flaws, yes, but it is there, and it is up to the individual to use it. I can't start forcing people to use it just to see my official help-o-meter rising.
> Once again, I didn't mean to sound offensive or rude. My apologies.


I agree - the age of the post is irrelevant, if it pleases, and has given knowledge I could use, it still deserves a rep


----------



## dman811

I know, posting in a semi necroed thread, don't shoot, but one view I have on Rep+ is that if I make 15 posts helping various people I enjoy seeing that I got a Rep+ from one or from all, it will not effect my attitude in posting help, I will do that regardless, but it is nice to know that someone found your post helpful.


----------



## kyismaster

welp, i feel like a dick.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> welp, i feel like a dick.


Not necessary...


----------



## kyismaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Not necessary...










why do our rep counts not match? 139 =/= 140

1102 =/= 1103


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do our rep counts not match? 139 =/= 140
> 
> 1102 =/= 1103


Half Life 3 confirmed.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kyismaster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do our rep counts not match? 139 =/= 140
> 
> 1102 =/= 1103


Huddler is rubbish.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> Not necessary...


I'm terrible at math but I believe I'm worse than you



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> Huddler is rubbish.
> 
> smile.gif


Agree.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Ah. So, the true problem comes out.

And since this is now a how bad am I at repping contest, I shall participate.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Ah. So, the true problem comes out.
> 
> And since this is now a how bad am I at repping contest, I shall participate.


You lose though


----------



## Plan9

As the old saying goes; first the worst, second the best......

<---


----------



## tompsonn

Zero the hero!


----------



## Plan9




----------



## Totally Dubbed

You guys should be ashamed of yourselves!


----------



## HAVOKNW

Being a low poster on the site and still learning what exactly the Rep system was for, I really like this idea. You can tell Totally Dubbed cares about OCN and has put in some thought about the current system. Cheers to you, Totally Dubbed!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> Being a low poster on the site and still learning what exactly the Rep system was for, I really like this idea. You can tell Totally Dubbed cares about OCN and has put in some thought about the current system. Cheers to you, Totally Dubbed!


thanks buddy


----------



## ladcrooks

well i have helped a few people on here since i made my 1st comment on this topic - basically saying, i don't really care about the rep thingy .

And since then no one has repped me


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Karma for you


----------



## ADHDadditiv

Ok so obviously I didnt read the entire thread, but I read most of the first 100 posts, and I would like to bring something up.
The mods and admin keep says, Rep doesnt matter, thanks should be enough, do it for the thanks, but I do have to bring up this. Why do flames exist then? If rep doesnt matter, then the flames shouldn't exist at all. You could be a super knowledgeable person, but be ignored because you lack flames, which means you lack rep. Rep is kind of like experience to the new people on the forum, but I know plenty of smart people here on the forum without a single flame, but they help all the time, even showing me up on occasion.
I think the solution should be this.
If you want, you can say, dont forgot to rep if someone has been helpful, or something along those lines, ONCE, in your signature, in normal sized font. This way it reminds people about it, but its not littered throughout someones post, or just spammed in the signature over and over again.

Thats my 2 cents on this.


----------



## HAVOKNW

So I've been reading up a bit on this. Looks like Rep does matter. They say you can't post things for sale unless you have 35 Reps. Most of the For Sales Section rules have minimum Rep requirements. That is if they are actually enforced (which I imagine they are).


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> So I've been reading up a bit on this. Looks like Rep does matter. They say you can't post things for sale unless you have 35 Reps. Most of the For Sales Section rules have minimum Rep requirements. That is if they are actually enforced (which I imagine they are).


yep! That is the only reason i wanted reps in the 1st place other and than that i don't care - i still enjoy helping others out if i can regardless of the reppy thing


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAVOKNW*
> 
> So I've been reading up a bit on this. Looks like Rep does matter. They say you can't post things for sale unless you have 35 Reps. Most of the For Sales Section rules have minimum Rep requirements. That is if they are actually enforced (which I imagine they are).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> yep! That is the only reason i wanted reps in the 1st place other and than that i don't care - i still enjoy helping others out if i can regardless of the reppy thing


Yeah. That is the ONLY reason I really care about rep right now. I have some parts I want to sell that would be ALOT easier to sell here than on ebay. Once I hit 35 rep it really doesn't matter that much. Like I said before, I am not in this for points. I am here to help those who know less than I do and learn from those who know more.


----------



## HAVOKNW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Yeah. That is the ONLY reason I really care about rep right now. I have some parts I want to sell that would be ALOT easier to sell here than on ebay. Once I hit 35 rep it really doesn't matter that much. Like I said before, I am not in this for points. I am here to help those who know less than I do and learn from those who know more.


I'm in the same boat. Got some good parts to offer to the community. Just need to hit that 35 mark. Either way, this is a great community and I enjoy the conversations.


----------



## Shiftstealth

We should have the mods award rep for reporting posts against the TOS.

Would help clean up the site and benefit members all around.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Rep this -


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> We should have the mods award rep for reporting posts against the TOS.
> 
> Would help clean up the site and benefit members all around.


Reported.

There, do I get rep now? I can't see this not being abused honestly.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> Reported.
> 
> There, do I get rep now? I can't see this not being abused honestly.


I reported this report for not being descriptive enough in the report.


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> We should have the mods award rep for reporting posts against the TOS.
> 
> Would help clean up the site and benefit members all around.


Terrible idea. This place suffers from Stanford Prison Experiment-syndrome enough as it is without creating a facisist society too.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Plan9*
> 
> Terrible idea. This place suffers from Stanford Prison Experiment-syndrome enough as it is without creating a facisist society too.


LOL!!!! OMG that is so true!!!

Oh man I haven't thought about that in over a year.

EDIT: Oh btw I have a psychology degree and that is why I found this so funny.


----------



## wholeeo

I'd like for us to be able to see where users are getting their rep from. If I'm in the marketplace I rather not do business with you if you've gotten most your reps here from being a forum troll / fanboy.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd like for us to be able to see where users are getting their rep from. If I'm in the marketplace I rather not do business with you if you've gotten most your reps here from being a forum troll / fanboy.


^
|
|
|

... I tried to make an arrow...


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> ^
> |
> |
> |
> 
> ... I tried to make an arrow...


To make an arrow up, use alt+24 (numpad) like this ↑.









On topic, I do understand that some ppl care about rep because after 35 it allow them to sell stuff, but I think most foreigner, like me, don't really mind (or maybe that just me because shipping thing outside country bothers me).
I like too, the idea of being able to see where the reps got earned.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

SO over a month later - still nothing actually done about it...


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> SO over a month later - still nothing actually done about it...


Things have been being done about it. We're working on ways to inform new members of the system when they sign up.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Things have been being done about it. We're working on ways to inform new members of the system when they sign up.


and make the button more obvious, I hope.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> and make the button more obvious, I hope.


Just make it so when you click multi, quote, or reply it automatically clicks rep as if that was what you wanted all along.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Just make it so when you click multi, quote, or reply it automatically clicks rep as if that was what you wanted all along.


Your profile picture depicts what I want to say to you in reply.


----------



## Thready

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your profile picture depicts what I want to say to you in reply.


Well... I don't know...


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> We should have the mods award rep for reporting posts against the TOS.
> 
> Would help clean up the site and benefit members all around.


If this method were implemented I would have well over 200 rep by now, I vote no.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'd like for us to be able to see where users are getting their rep from. If I'm in the marketplace I rather not do business with you if you've gotten most your reps here from being a forum troll / fanboy.


This very much.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thready*
> 
> Just make it so when you click multi, quote, or reply it automatically clicks rep as if that was what you wanted all along.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Your profile picture depicts what I want to say to you in reply.


Same.


----------



## Earth Dog

I think the whole idea of rep tied to the classifieds is quite curious at best since rep comes from users 'liking' your post. So it takes you posting 'good' or helpful posts to be liked by others to get into the Classifieds. That seems incredibly unfair for someone new that may not know much. Why would you not want those people to have access? Part of the point is to weed out scammers, but not sure how 'rep' does that actually.

It would be better to have a higher post count required, say 100 posts, and lower the rep to 10 or frankly, none at all since it isn't helpful for weeding out scammers. No scammer is going to post 100 posts just to join the classifieds.

So here I sit, desperately wanting to sell my wares at a site with traffic (mine sucks for traffic and the rules are more overbearing...

Don't have your classies tied in with rep... makes zero sense to me at all.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earth Dog*
> 
> I think the whole idea of rep tied to the classifieds is quite curious at best since rep comes from users 'liking' your post. So it takes you posting 'good' or helpful posts to be liked by others to get into the Classifieds. That seems incredibly unfair for someone new that may not know much. Why would you not want those people to have access? Part of the point is to weed out scammers, but not sure how 'rep' does that actually.
> 
> It would be better to have a higher post count required, say 100 posts, and lower the rep to 10 or frankly, none at all since it isn't helpful for weeding out scammers. No scammer is going to post 100 posts just to join the classifieds.
> 
> So here I sit, desperately wanting to sell my wares, posting helpful posts, and sitting at 9 rep...


Point noted. Let me ponder if there is a middle ground here.

Basically:


Rep comes from helping people.
Not everyone is able to help people. Some people need more help than they are able to give.
People who need more help than they can give still can show their "dedication" to the site in other ways.


----------



## Paradigm84

You don't award rep for liking someone's post, you reward it because it was helpful, as per the Reputation Defined thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> Reputation should be given to members who make posts that are beneficial to the forum and it's membership.


Rep weeds out most scammers because a scammer could easily make 100 posts in a day, but it takes a lot more work to make helpful posts and be rewarded for them.

35 rep isn't a large amount by any means, if you try hard, you could have 35 rep in a month or less.

EDIT - Ninja'd by the big man himself!


----------



## Earth Dog

Thank you for taking it into consideration, you summed it up well.

Dedication at a site, to me, is simply posting and helping where you can. At our site, we require the email associated with the site to be a ISP/EDU/MIL based so the staff can tie that in to a 'real' user as opposed to a yahoo/gmail account.

That is where we (I am mod/editor/review at OCF) are at with 100 posts and MIL/EDU/ISP email. We have arguably the safest classifieds on the web.. sadly, due to that email requirement though, among other things, the traffic is not that high. There has to be a middle ground, but just not sure rep should have anything to do with it... or if so, lower it dramatically.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> You don't award rep for liking someone's post, you reward it because it was helpful, as per the Reputation Defined thread:
> Rep weeds out most scammers because a scammer could easily make 100 posts in a day, but it takes a lot more work to make helpful posts and be rewarded for them.
> 
> 35 rep isn't a large amount by any means, if you try hard, you could have 35 rep in a month or less.
> 
> EDIT - Ninja'd by the big man himself!


Again, because of the rule you are alienating the new people that don't know anything. Hard to be helpful when you come here looking for help in the first place. It would take forever to get access.

Yes, excuse me, helpful posts.









The other curious part is you can BUY, but not sell without rep (righT? I bought something here). While I understand its up to the seller to choose if they want to sell to someone new, it just seems weird that selling is procteted but buying isn't... and by no means am I suggesting to make buying more strict!!!


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earth Dog*
> 
> Thank you for taking it into consideration, you summed it up well.
> 
> Dedication at a site, to me, is simply posting and helping where you can. At our site, we require the email associated with the site to be a ISP/EDU/MIL based so the staff can tie that in to a 'real' user as opposed to a yahoo/gmail account.
> 
> That is where we (I am mod/editor/review at OCF) are at with 100 posts and MIL/EDU/ISP email. We have arguably the safest classifieds on the web.. sadly, due to that email requirement though, among other things, the traffic is not that high. There has to be a middle ground, but just not sure rep should have anything to do with it... or if so, lower it dramatically.


Glad to have you with us Sir! I appreciate the work you do at OCF! 

I think what @Paradigm84 says is true; 35 rep is not too hard to achieve. But there might be another viable option to accomplish the same outcome.


----------



## Earth Dog

I'll be honest.. Im simply dieing to sell here where there is traffic... its taking me personally, what I feel is forever (its not, LOL!), to get there and most of my posts have been informative and helpful. Oh well... I will keep on keeping on!!

Thanks for the open mind, you all keep up the good work here too!


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earth Dog*
> 
> I'll be honest.. Im simply dieing to sell here where there is traffic... its taking me personally, what I feel is forever (its not, LOL!), to get there and most of my posts have been informative and helpful. Oh well... I will keep on keeping on!!
> 
> Thanks for the open mind, you all keep up the good work here too!


To be fair, 88 posts in 4 years isn't a substantial amount by any measure. I'm not saying you need to spam the forums as often as I do, but you're only averaging at 1.84 posts a month!


----------



## Earth Dog

I'm going to say 60 were in the past 3 days... the rest, well before that. I suppose I am not being patient, but the process seemed like it was flawed a bit as well. I'm not sure why someone needs to be 'helpful' to sell their wares.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> SO over a month later - still nothing actually done about it...


It's still top of mind. We are considering options that we can implement sooner rather than later.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earth Dog*
> 
> I'll be honest.. Im simply dieing to sell here where there is traffic... its taking me personally, what I feel is forever (its not, LOL!), to get there and most of my posts have been informative and helpful. Oh well... I will keep on keeping on!!
> 
> Thanks for the open mind, you all keep up the good work here too!


Go to appraisals, you can basically farm it there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> It's still top of mind. We are considering options that we can implement sooner rather than later.


it would be nice if you could share it with people, so that we can provide our input too


----------



## twerk

If you feel you aren't getting the rep you deserve, then try some of these:

Quote:


> Use the Unanswered Threads - Being the first to answer a question is the best way to get REP.
> Be helpful and coherent - Writing an intelligent post is extremely beneficial to the person and the forum. By stating your answer/opinion in a sophisticated way people can understand, you will be able to help more.
> Find a hole and make a guide - Being sure to search thoroughly first, find something that needs explaining and explain it. Things that come to mind recently are Linux Equivalents of Windows programs and How to Enter Your System Specs.
> Post a relevant News Thread - The News section is a viscous battle of who can post first but a poignant article that hasn't been posted before can be a great help to many people and can net you some REP points. See here for Repost info.
> Posting pictures - OCN members love seeing pictures of stuff. Worklogs, new hardware, etc. are great and we all like to look at them. People will appreciate pictures.
> Mod Worklogs - Modding cases, keyboards, desks, and just about anything else draws people in. Even a simple mod such as adding a case fan can interest many people. Doing something unique really gets people's attention.
> Appraisals - Giving people (valid) appraisals is an easy way to help and potentially receive rep.
> Give REP - It may seem counter-intuitive but the more you give out REP to people who deserve it, the more other members become aware of the system and will use it. It also encourages better content on OCN and makes it a better place for all of us.


Like dman811 said, giving accurate appraisals does tend to yield a lot of rep. Some people seem to post there just copying the other appraisals hoping to get rep, that we do not want!

When I was a 'normal' member all I did was lurk in the Unanswered section, if a thread popped up that I could help out in then I would be the first to post. Which often gets you noticed more.


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> it would be nice if you could share it with people, so that we can provide our input too


We will for sure! Two options being considered:


Make the rep button stand out more = easiest change
Make the rep experience more germane to the experience. "Gamify" it for the lack of a better term. This is the more preferred option, but it requires the right technique to be implemented by our devs.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admin*
> 
> We will for sure! Two options being considered:
> 
> Make the rep button stand out more = easiest change
> Make the rep experience more germane to the experience. "Gamify" it for the lack of a better term. This is the more preferred option, but it requires the right technique to be implemented by our devs.


I like both options to be honest!
One thing to note about that second point though: please make sure it's applicable to mobile platforms too (incl some apps like tapatalk).
Ie. I think that button of a thumbs up on mobile should be changed to something similar or close to the desktop version +rep button.
I'm happy you're looking into it btw


----------



## admin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I like both options to be honest!
> One thing to note about that second point though: please make sure it's applicable to mobile platforms too (incl some apps like tapatalk).
> Ie. I think that button of a thumbs up on mobile should be changed to something similar or close to the desktop version +rep button.
> I'm happy you're looking into it btw


Indeed. I will chat with our dev partners to see what is doable ASAP. It might be a two pronged approach. Point noted on mobile! It will be raised for sure.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earth Dog*
> 
> I'm going to say 60 were in the past 3 days... the rest, well before that. I suppose I am not being patient, but the process seemed like it was flawed a bit as well. I'm not sure why someone needs to be 'helpful' to sell their wares.


One thing to keep in mind is you only need 35 rep to advertise your items ( that is create your own listing), you can sell items by PMing a member with an open wanted listing ( just as you do when buying an item).


----------



## Earth Dog

Thanks for the suggestion, I was unaware I could do that!

That said, its an entire PC (HTPC) I am not parting out... so unless someone happens to be looking for an HTPC... that won't help until I can create my own listing...

But surely, I will check out the wanted section and see if I get lucky. Thanks again!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I think a person shouldn't be treated as a spammer, if they've been on the site for over 6 months.
It should be 35 rep or 6 months on the site to sell


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Earth Dog*
> 
> Thank you for taking it into consideration, you summed it up well.
> 
> Dedication at a site, to me, is simply posting and helping where you can. At our site, we require the email associated with the site to be a ISP/EDU/MIL based so the staff can tie that in to a 'real' user as opposed to a yahoo/gmail account.
> 
> That is where we (I am mod/editor/review at OCF) are at with 100 posts and *MIL/EDU/ISP* email. We have arguably the safest classifieds on the web.. sadly, due to that email requirement though, among other things, the traffic is not that high. There has to be a middle ground, but just not sure rep should have anything to do with it... or if so, lower it dramatically.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, because of the rule you are alienating the new people that don't know anything. Hard to be helpful when you come here looking for help in the first place. It would take forever to get access.
> 
> Yes, excuse me, helpful posts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other curious part is you can BUY, but not sell without rep (righT? I bought something here). While I understand its up to the seller to choose if they want to sell to someone new, it just seems weird that selling is procteted but buying isn't... and by no means am I suggesting to make buying more strict!!!


I have to disagree with you on that one. 35 reps is easy for me to achive. Having to call up the phone company with the most horrid cs in the world to try to get the worst email service imaginable (because I was just a wee little tyke when we first got dsl and isp provided emails and so therefore do not have one) just to join one forum will never happen. That is the sole entire reason I joined this site instead of say [H] or yours.


----------



## Earth Dog

You do not need that type of email to join, just to gain access to the classifieds.









If you ever needed one for any reason, you would likely just need to call your provider and get one.


----------



## tompsonn

I fixed the rep problem.

Well.

For me anyway.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I fixed the rep problem.
> 
> Well.
> 
> For me anyway.


How. On me with. Info man


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> How. On me with. Info man


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> How. On me with. Info man


Check out the badge.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*


Congrats!


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*


oh congrats man sorry didnt se it on my phone


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I fixed the rep problem.
> 
> Well.
> 
> For me anyway.


congratulations! Wish I could be staff at some point


----------



## ssgtnubb

How about as part of the account setup you are given a small tutorial at the bottom you need to flag as read to activate your account on the site?


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> I fixed the rep problem.
> 
> Well.
> 
> For me anyway.


Lol, nice.


----------



## PhilWrir

Gratz Thompson!


----------



## tompsonn

Cheers peeps.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Any updates - nothing has been done yet?


----------



## Paradigm84

Some of the things being considered are targeted towards new members on sign up as pioneerisloud mentioned previously:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Things have been being done about it. We're working on ways to inform new members of the system when they sign up.


As such, you might not see some of the differences being implemented.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Any updates - nothing has been done yet?


We move in geologic time









To the best of my knowledge, at this point I Admin is still considering options.
Keep in mind we all have lives, families and careers outside OCN, especially Admin.

Once he makes a decision we still need to get Huddlers approval and dev time to implement the change.

Someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

So...still waiting, ok


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So...still waiting, ok


Yeah, sorry man.
Someone else may have more info than I do at this point


----------



## Spacedinvader

Can we not just change the colour of the button and give it a







? I'm not asking for a







counter (YET!) but it works on other forums, news comment sections etc.

Though thinking about the counter thing, and the







folk might treat it as "yeah I agree" rather than it deserves a rep+

I don't think it needs dumbed down...35 was easy to reach even if it feels like you get 1 rep+ for every 10 helpful posts.

And as I think Dubbed said, you can sell through PM through an appraisal (paypal protection?)

edit: wording / context (and now spelling)

edit: did we not have an auto spell checker with the squiggly red underline before?


----------



## Plan9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> edit: did we not have an auto spell checker with the squiggly red underline before?


That would be part of your OS or browser


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> So...still waiting, ok


This has not been forgotten but we do have other tasks that need to be taken care before this one, as I am sure you can appreciaite we do need to prioritize our workload especially when it involves changes to the site or additional features. When we have an update we will most certainly get back to you


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> This has not been forgotten but we do have other tasks that need to be taken care before this one, as I am sure you can appreciaite we do need to prioritize our workload especially when it involves changes to the site or additional features. When we have an update we will most certainly get back to you


woah - no foldathon badge, but "OCN 10yr member badge" is there!
Congratz btw - badge looks nice


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

TD stop complaining about the foldathon badge seriously, if you read what has been posted in the folding badge thread you will see why the foldathon badges have not been applied yet.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> TD stop complaining about the foldathon badge seriously, if you read what has been posted in the folding badge thread you will see why the foldathon badges have not been applied yet.


I think I've got the right to complain as much as I want actually. No need to act like that.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Well at least complain in the right thread and about the right things.

The issue with the foldathon badges is down to the editors.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> Well at least complain in the right thread and about the right things.
> 
> The issue with the foldathon badges is down to the editors.


Point out where I complained


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Point out where I complained


I wouldn't call it complaining exactly, but this has awesome sarcasm to it:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> woah - no foldathon badge, but "OCN 10yr member badge" is there!
> Congratz btw - badge looks nice


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I wouldn't call it complaining exactly, but this has awesome sarcasm to it:


I do mean it with absolutely no sarcasm at all to be honest - I really do like the new badge - it looks great


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> This has not been forgotten but we do have other tasks that need to be taken care before this one, as I am sure you can appreciaite we do need to prioritize our workload especially when it involves changes to the site or additional features. When we have an update we will most certainly get back to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woah - no foldathon badge, but "OCN 10yr member badge" is there!
> 
> Congratz btw - badge looks nice
Click to expand...

Let me chase this up and I will see where we are at with the Foldathon badge, with user awards I like to do them as quickly as possible but at times depending upon Staff workload they can be applied/created with a slightly longer lead time but it will get done. Apologies for the delay.

Regards,
ENTERPRISE


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> This has not been forgotten but we do have other tasks that need to be taken care before this one, as I am sure you can appreciaite we do need to prioritize our workload especially when it involves changes to the site or additional features. When we have an update we will most certainly get back to you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woah - no foldathon badge, but "OCN 10yr member badge" is there!
> 
> Congratz btw - badge looks nice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me chase this up and I will see where we are at with the Foldathon badge, with user awards I like to do them as quickly as possible but at times depending upon Staff workload they can be applied/created with a slightly longer lead time but it will get done. Apologies for the delay.
> 
> Regards,
> ENTERPRISE
Click to expand...

understood, thanks


----------



## Atomfix

Legit thread. It has my support!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

While I am firmly of the belief that if you offer help out of the kindness of your heart, the rep points will come, I was once at this point once where I felt rep was not given enough. I am not sure of the main reason for this (laziness, button hard to find, forgetfulness, ect) but the truth is that a lot of us do not give out rep as much as we should. If making the button more visible or changing the language of it or changing to rep system helps, I am all for it.


----------



## sinnedone

I want to voice my opinions on the current "REP" system as it pertains to classifieds.

It seems its implementation is rather skewed in a way that doesn't really make it any safer.

Take me for example. Been a member since 2012 with over a 1000 posts. (not gonna lie, i like looking a pretty pictures most of the time







) But for some reason I can't post a want ad or for sale ad. As you can see I also have one seller rating as I responded to someones want ad and the transaction went very well. If the porpoise of the current rep system to weed out scammers it seems to have failed in this particular case. (I'm pretty sure alot of other members affected by this as well)

Yes you can give tips on how to quickly gain "REP", but most of the people I help are new and choose not to do so for whatever reason. I really could care less about "rep" if I get it or not. As long as I help someone and pass on what I have learned I'm fine with that.

I've been a member of many forums since the mid/late 90's and post count, rep requirements have never meant a thing. I've seen plenty of people get scammed out of large chunks of money by long time members with ridiculous post counts or classified points. Like anything in life unfortunately these things are buyer beware.

There should be a mixture of possibly "rep" and "member join date" to try and weed out someone trying to boost up quickly to try and scam, or possibly even a simple disclaimer stating that OCN will not be held liable and to proceed at your own risk.

I hope that voicing my concerns on this thread will continue to further improve the what I believe to be broken "REP" system.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I want to voice my opinions on the current "REP" system as it pertains to classifieds.
> 
> It seems its implementation is rather skewed in a way that doesn't really make it any safer.
> 
> Take me for example. Been a member since 2012 with over a 1000 posts. (not gonna lie, i like looking a pretty pictures most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) But for some reason I can't post a want ad or for sale ad. As you can see I also have one seller rating as I responded to someones want ad and the transaction went very well. If the porpoise of the current rep system to weed out scammers it seems to have failed in this particular case. (I'm pretty sure alot of other members affected by this as well)
> 
> Yes you can give tips on how to quickly gain "REP", but most of the people I help are new and choose not to do so for whatever reason. I really could care less about "rep" if I get it or not. As long as I help someone and pass on what I have learned I'm fine with that.
> 
> I've been a member of many forums since the mid/late 90's and post count, rep requirements have never meant a thing. I've seen plenty of people get scammed out of large chunks of money by long time members with ridiculous post counts or classified points. Like anything in life unfortunately these things are buyer beware.
> 
> There should be a mixture of possibly "rep" and "member join date" to try and weed out someone trying to boost up quickly to try and scam, or possibly even a simple disclaimer stating that OCN will not be held liable and to proceed at your own risk.
> 
> I hope that voicing my concerns on this thread will continue to further improve the what I believe to be broken "REP" system.


While I know how you feel, I can promise you that the rep system is not broken. It is just hard to get reps due to people not giving them out often. To put it simply, if you simply don't think about getting rep, you actually accumulate them much faster. The more poetic version is "Give help not for fame but in kindness." There are plenty of ways actually to get rep:

1. Post good news threads that follow the rules and are not duplicates.
2. Help people in your area of strength and eventually reps will come.
3. Right a helpful FAQ or tutorial that is not already around.

It can be a rough journey at times, but you will be able to travel it. Heck I am almost to my last flame and I am seriously still not caring whether or not people rep me. I know they will at some point in time and honestly, the real joy is in giving a fellow member that long awaited answer they were looking for or helping him pick an awesome pair of first headphones.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> While I know how you feel, I can promise you that the rep system is not broken. It is just hard to get reps due to people not giving them out often. To put it simply, if you simply don't think about getting rep, you actually accumulate them much faster. The more poetic version is "Give help not for fame but in kindness." There are plenty of ways actually to get rep:
> 
> 1. Post good news threads that follow the rules and are not duplicates.
> 2. Help people in your area of strength and eventually reps will come.
> *3. Right a helpful FAQ or tutorial that is not already around.*
> 
> It can be a rough journey at times, but you will be able to travel it. Heck I am almost to my last flame and I am seriously still not caring whether or not people rep me. I know they will at some point in time and honestly, the real joy is in giving a fellow member that long awaited answer they were looking for or helping him pick an awesome pair of first headphones.


Just don't post it in the articles or FAQ section, as for some dumb reason, there is no rep there.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinnedone*
> 
> I want to voice my opinions on the current "REP" system as it pertains to classifieds.
> 
> I hope that voicing my concerns on this thread will continue to further improve the what I believe to be broken "REP" system.


I agree with the trading thing - date and rep should be merged to see which ever has come before.

I think 12 / 6 months on the forum or 35 rep should be accepted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Just don't post it in the articles or FAQ section, as for some dumb reason, there is no rep there.


most people, incl myself, never knew an FAQ existed.
That's another problem all together


----------



## Paradigm84

As I'm sure has been mentioned several times, just having a time limit before you can post items for sale doesn't stop someone from creating an account, then coming back 6 or 12 months later to try and scam people.

There needs to be some measure of difficulty to be able to sell, otherwise we're not necessarily stopping scammers, just delaying them.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As I'm sure has been mentioned several times, just having a time limit before you can post items for sale doesn't stop someone from creating an account, then coming back 6 or 12 months later to try and scam people.
> 
> There needs to be some measure of difficulty to be able to sell, otherwise we're not necessarily stopping scammers, just delaying them.


IP address should suffice there.
An automated system for duplicates?

And 6months to scam someone again...don't know if a scammer would wait that long.
If a person has no rep - then I wouldn't ever do an exchange/swap/trade with them.
But I would buy and sell - with paypal protection.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> IP address should suffice there.
> An automated system for duplicates?
> 
> And 6months to scam someone again...don't know if a scammer would wait that long.
> If a person has no rep - then I wouldn't ever do an exchange/swap/trade with them.
> But I would buy and sell - with paypal protection.


I didn't mean they could create duplicates, those would get flagged immediately and banned.

I meant that you should have a barrier that's at least somewhat challenging to achieve, instead of just a time limit which anyone could wait for.

Now, I'm not arguing that a time limit wouldn't dissuade some scammers, but I think the rep limit provides a much more effective barrier against them as it requires a decent amount of work to get 35 rep, but not so high that it's really difficult to reach. You could get 35 rep in a month if you really worked hard at it, or two months otherwise.


----------



## tompsonn

The rep limit is a "best pick" out of a crap lot of options.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I didn't mean they could create duplicates, those would get flagged immediately and banned.
> 
> I meant that you should have a barrier that's at least somewhat challenging to achieve, instead of just a time limit which anyone could wait for.
> 
> Now, I'm not arguing that a time limit wouldn't dissuade some scammers, but I think the rep limit provides a much more effective barrier against them as it requires a decent amount of work to get 35 rep, but not so high that it's really difficult to reach. You could get 35 rep in a month if you really worked hard at it, or two months otherwise.


But the thing that gets me with that (considering I have over 550 rep btw) - is that 35 rep is hard to achieve for some - furthermore, you have to spend quite substantial time - which is something you might not have.
OCN is a huge online resource for many, myself included, where info is readily available.
SO you could have been a member for over a year or 5 years, and not earned 35rep, as you thank people generally, rather than contributing to helping people.
Either because you can't be bothered or because you simply don't know anything to actually contribute.

Hopefully that makes sense and justifies what I'm saying.
If I was my friend, who doesn't know much about tech, but likes having it and buying it - he could be a member and post "thanks for the info" or ask questions - ie about mech keyboards.
Would he gain rep from it - definitely not.
But does that mean he is a scammer or isn't part of the community?
it's like we're excluding the members we help in certain parts of the forums because of this


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I don't think the connection you're trying to make between OCN and YouTube is as close as you think. YouTube is primarily a source for entertainment, OCN is primarily a source for information.
> 
> Many people (myself included) only press Like on a YouTube video if it's something they find interesting/ amusing and want to watch again. OCN's rep system should only be used to reward helpful posts, rather than something you find amusing.
> 
> Also, further to what ENTERPRISE said, reminding people in a thread that there is a rep button is enforcing the idea that you should only help in expectation of a reward, when really you should be helping people out to help people out. Personally I've never thought to myself "I could help this guy out, but he probably won't reward me for it, so I won't bother", if you can help you should help regardless.
> 
> Lastly, I know wanting to just point out the rep button seems neutral in that you're not asking them for rep, but if you've truly helped them out and they want to reward you, the rep button is pretty hard to miss, considering it's next to the quote buttons which are used so often.


Right now, OCN is primarily a source of entertainment. It is no news that the information:lolfactor ratio has changed dramatically over the years on the site. I won't go into detail as to why....

But we need a steering in the right direction. Giving members more reason to help others will increase the overall quality of the site. The fact of the matter is, many large forums use a thanks system, or have less restrictions on a reputation-reward system, and they don't have a 4chan reputation like we do. Saying that it won't work is being close minded. We should try it.
Reminding people to rep does not enforce any idea of only doing something if you will be rewarded. It encourages more to help. Society WANTS to be rewarded. Give them what they want and the site will prosper.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Right now, OCN is primarily a source of entertainment. It is no news that the information:lolfactor ratio has changed dramatically over the years on the site. I won't go into detail as to why....
> 
> But we need a steering in the right direction. Giving members more reason to help others will increase the overall quality of the site. The fact of the matter is, many large forums use a thanks system, or have less restrictions on a reputation-reward system, and they don't have a 4chan reputation like we do. Saying that it won't work is being close minded. We should try it.
> Reminding people to rep does not enforce any idea of only doing something if you will be rewarded. It encourages more to help. Society WANTS to be rewarded. Give them what they want and the site will prosper.


I haven't been here long enough to comment on that....but since I've been here...well my rep should give you a good idea of how much I've helped or others have helped me.
Apart from XDA Developers - this is the only other forum that's really been useful for my personal information and development on computers and technology.
From Intel OC'ing guide to simple reviews/posts by users - *they've all helped me personally.*

I also have repped quite a bit - simply because I'm accustom to it when I came from XDA developers.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> But the thing that gets me with that (considering I have over 550 rep btw) - is that 35 rep is hard to achieve for some - furthermore, you have to spend quite substantial time - which is something you might not have.
> OCN is a huge online resource for many, myself included, where info is readily available.
> SO you could have been a member for over a year or 5 years, and not earned 35rep, as you thank people generally, rather than contributing to helping people.
> Either because you can't be bothered or because you simply don't know anything to actually contribute.
> 
> Hopefully that makes sense and justifies what I'm saying.
> If I was my friend, who doesn't know much about tech, but likes having it and buying it - he could be a member and post "thanks for the info" or ask questions - ie about mech keyboards.
> Would he gain rep from it - definitely not.
> But does that mean he is a scammer or isn't part of the community?
> it's like we're excluding the members we help in certain parts of the forums because of this


As you ask questions on here you learn and become more knowledgeable and more able to help other people out. Before I joined this site I had no idea what a mechanical keyboard was, but I kept reading threads, asking questions and slowly learnt more about them and was able to help other people out.

And I wouldn't argue he's being excluded from part of the community necessarily, there isn't much community just in the For Sale sections, all of the getting to know people and learning stuff happens elsewhere on the site.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Right now, OCN is primarily a source of entertainment. It is no news that the information:lolfactor ratio has changed dramatically over the years on the site. I won't go into detail as to why....
> 
> But we need a steering in the right direction. Giving members more reason to help others will increase the overall quality of the site. The fact of the matter is, many large forums use a thanks system, or have less restrictions on a reputation-reward system, and they don't have a 4chan reputation like we do. Saying that it won't work is being close minded. We should try it.
> Reminding people to rep does not enforce any idea of only doing something if you will be rewarded. It encourages more to help. Society WANTS to be rewarded. Give them what they want and the site will prosper.


As mentioned after the post you are quoting, things are being done by management to make sure new members are more aware of the rep system and how it should be used.


----------



## Rookie1337

Another thing as you guys are mentioning it (though it may be hard considering people like myself leave their How To's and other Articles open for edits by others) is finding some way to make the Articles section allow rep as we could hopefully use it to a better effect to cut down on redundant questions or common information and prevent rude things like LMGTFY comments. Instead we could link to the Article here that covers the information and the users could rep. Without rep available for Articles/How To/FAQs I think we cut down the interest in people writing them and even deter people from learning where they are on the site.

Also, something to make the rep button in general forum posts would help.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rookie1337*
> 
> Another thing as you guys are mentioning it (though it may be hard considering people like myself leave their How To's and other Articles open for edits by others) is finding some way to make the Articles section allow rep as we could hopefully use it to a better effect to cut down on redundant questions or common information and prevent rude things like LMGTFY comments. Instead we could link to the Article here that covers the information and the users could rep. Without rep available for Articles/How To/FAQs I think we cut down the interest in people writing them and even deter people from learning where they are on the site.
> 
> Also, something to make the rep button in general forum posts would help.


I actually think the article section is stupid and not necessary for OCN. However it is probably because of its poor implementation by Huddler - it feels like a mess to me.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> As mentioned after the post you are quoting, things are being done by management to make sure new members are more aware of the rep system and how it should be used.


Hang on. I like in US NW. I'm drinking my coffee now. Firing up the old brain.

EDIT: See? "I like in US NW".... I meant to say LIVE in US NW. so sleepy must wake


----------



## TEHSUPERMAN

What do you think? They can do this but not bold lol


----------



## Paradigm84

I think we can consider the issue fixed:


----------



## KSIMP88

I'll even admit that is bulky. It moreso stands out too much because of the formatting. Formatting is everything. LEt me have a go. I did a good Rep Button before.


----------



## tompsonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think we can consider the issue fixed:












I especially love how you kept the button in its original location too.


----------



## TEHSUPERMAN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> I think we can consider the issue fixed:


lmao. But your not getting rep for that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I'll even admit that is bulky. It moreso stands out too much because of the formatting. Formatting is everything. LEt me have a go. I did a good Rep Button before.


It was prototype. they can remove the bold, reduce the size slighty, make it italic. Make a big difference


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Yah that's a bit too much, but I like the writing. The fact it says: if he helped, make sure to rep him, is a great thing


----------



## KSIMP88

The Question Mark shows a Balloon that says "Adding Rep (Rep +) reqards users for helpful posts. Click to lean more." Clicking the Question Mark takes you to the Rep Defined thread. I don't know what font OCN uses....


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tompsonn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I especially love how you kept the button in its original location too.


Well I didn't want to make too much of a change, could be confusing for some.

Version 2.0:



_Changelog_:

Opted for a more modern approach
Eye-catching design
Glitter effect upon giving rep
Cookies rewarded upon giving rep
_Bug fixes_:

Cookies no longer contain raisins


----------



## Kimir

Maybe it's the term "rep" that does not appeal to everyone.








Now you have to do it all over again, no comic sans please.


----------



## Paradigm84

It was either Comic Sans or Wingdings.


----------



## Shrak

I still say the very problem is the term used to begin with.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious/90_30#post_20094181
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> And since improper usage and abuse was brought up earlier in the thread, maybe a solution would be to just make it "Thanks" instead of "Rep"... might be a bit more obvious to people who don't quite understand Rep.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> rep·u·ta·tion
> noun \ˌre-pyə-ˈtā-shən\
> Definition of REPUTATION
> 1
> a : overall quality or character as seen or judged by people in general
> b : recognition by other people of some characteristic or ability
> 2
> : a place in public esteem or regard : good name
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> thank
> transitive verb \ˈthaŋk\
> Definition of THANK
> 1
> : to express gratitude to -used in the phrase thank you usually without a subject to politely express gratitude or sometimes to emphasize a preceding statement especially by implying that it is not subject to question -used in such phrases as thank God, thank goodness usually without a subject to express gratitude or more often only the speaker's or writer's pleasure or satisfaction in something
> 2
> : to hold responsible
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So having "Rep" pretty much invites improper usage because of it's inherit definition.
Click to expand...


----------



## crtrrss

I don't know if this was mentioned earlier or not, but the mobile version doesn't even happen a rep button. Anyone who wants to use OC.net on their phone can't thank people unless they go out of their way completely, which won't happen.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> I still say the very problem is the term used to begin with.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious/90_30#post_20094181


tried barking up that tree YEARS ago to no avail


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crtrrss*
> 
> I don't know if this was mentioned earlier or not, but the mobile version doesn't even happen a rep button. Anyone who wants to use OC.net on their phone can't thank people unless they go out of their way completely, which won't happen.


I have indeed mentioned it. It's a thumbs up button, which has no relation to the desktop version


----------



## ladcrooks

I see this rep thingy is still going on









Whether your for it or not, I myself don't give 2 hoots but see its benefits in someways, but to sit and ponder cos you attributed something worthwhile and annoyed cos you didn't get a deserved rep, in my mind is not worth loosing sleep over it.

I know there will be a few that think that on here, and more likely, it will be the younger generation. In away rewards/ status may help. Myself too long in the tooth for all that . And newbies for sure forget the reppy thing! I should be on 2000 now, ha!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It's nice to see out of all the threads on this part of the forums, my thread and another on rep are the ones that have more than 10x views and replies lol.
Let's see what admin does


----------



## TheReciever

It only took a few thread locks









But yes, hopefully it gets more attention than Pooks attempt at getting a response from Admin lol. Though that was more comical


----------



## KSIMP88

Lol Pook. Gotta love that guy


----------



## PhilWrir

I remember that thread.

It was fun while it lasted


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Well I didn't want to make too much of a change, could be confusing for some.
> 
> Version 2.0:
> 
> 
> 
> Changelog:
> 
> Opted for a more modern approach
> Eye-catching design
> Glitter effect upon giving rep
> Cookies rewarded upon giving rep
> Bug fixes:
> 
> Cookies no longer contain raisins


Suggested basically that long before you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Nay, nay, nay. More like:
> 
> 
> 
> Jk, though I really don't see how people miss it as it is. However, seeing as how many people have posted that they've missed it, go ahead and change it I guess.




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> I agree with the trading thing - date and rep should be merged to see which ever has come before.
> 
> I think 12 / 6 months on the forum or 35 rep should be accepted.
> most people, incl myself, never knew an FAQ existed.
> That's another problem all together


Indeed. I posted a faq a while back, but I think there is only 35 in total or some ridiculously low number.


----------



## tompsonn




----------



## Trippen Out

Before the switch to this what is still in my perspective horrible version of a forum we could actually see who repped you. The rep button was easy to find and people were smart enough to know what "REP" means. personally if people think "REP" is to hard to understand then they need to bring their education up some. The bottom line here is the rep system will never be accurate and it will never be used the way it was intended. I remember when people had what was called rep power. the more rep they had the more rep they left when repping someone. at least they changed that part of the system a long while ago. however it still remains that people get repped for stupid crap. like an image they posted that is unrelated such as a stupid pony when someone asked a question about a water block or someone who tells a joke.

Rep was intended to let new users figure out easier who they should probably trust or listen to in regards to advice. it was designed to allow the community to reflect on post that were helpful and accurate. not who can be the biggest clown with a flame post. sadly those gets repped too. It is a lot of work for mods to monitor proper rep as well.

The only kind of revision that should be done to the rep system is to either remove it completely from the forum. or let it slowly decay in the manner that it deserves as it really does not help with any aspect of the site.

every thing in this post is strictly my opinion


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> Before the switch to this what is still in my perspective horrible version of a forum we could actually see who repped you. The rep button was easy to find and people were smart enough to know what "REP" means. personally if people think "REP" is to hard to understand then they need to bring their education up some. The bottom line here is the rep system will never be accurate and it will never be used the way it was intended. I remember when people had what was called rep power. the more rep they had the more rep they left when repping someone. at least they changed that part of the system a long while ago. however it still remains that people get repped for stupid crap. like an image they posted that is unrelated such as a stupid pony when someone asked a question about a water block or someone who tells a joke.
> 
> *Rep was intended to let new users figure out easier who they should probably trust or listen to in regards to advice*. it was designed to allow the community to reflect on post that were helpful and accurate. not who can be the biggest clown with a flame post. sadly those gets repped too. It is a lot of work for mods to monitor proper rep as well.
> 
> The only kind of revision that should be done to the rep system is to either remove it completely from the forum. or let it slowly decay in the manner that it deserves as it really does not help with any aspect of the site.
> 
> every thing in this post is strictly my opinion


You opened my eyes there. I didn't take that into account and in away has some merit









But have to take into account the time they joined and the frequency of visiting the site


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> Before the switch to this what is still in my perspective horrible version of a forum we could actually see who repped you. The rep button was easy to find and people were smart enough to know what "REP" means. personally if people think "REP" is to hard to understand then they need to bring their education up some. The bottom line here is the rep system will never be accurate and it will never be used the way it was intended. I remember when people had what was called rep power. the more rep they had the more rep they left when repping someone. at least they changed that part of the system a long while ago.


I wasn't saying people don't understand what rep means. But rather, what it's supposed to mean on this forum and what it really means by definition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> Rep was intended to let new users figure out easier who they should probably trust or listen to in regards to advice. it was designed to allow the community to reflect on post that were helpful and accurate.


Which is why it should be a "thanks" as saying "thanks" pretty much implies that a person was helpful and not just making a dumb post like you ankowledged below.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> however it still remains that people get repped for stupid crap. like an image they posted that is unrelated such as a stupid pony when someone asked a question about a water block or someone who tells a joke.
> 
> not who can be the biggest clown with a flame post. sadly those gets repped too.


People can have a reputation for many things, being helpful is one of them. But there's also reputations for being trolls, smartsasses, and any other number of things. So having a high rep count doesn't really show new users who's more knowledgable / accurate or helpful in the least. You could have some extremely knowledgeable person come in with virtually no rep and make an amazing post, then have someone with 500+ rep come in and make an idiotic post and be the one that get's listened to just because he has a higher rep count.

Not saying that "thanks" can't be abused for the same purposes but it should be slightly less just because of the term's inherit definition and overall usage of the terms. It's also a much more popular and widely used term on message boards and content sites so new users won't have a problem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> It is a lot of work for mods to monitor proper rep as well.


I doubt they even bother to monitor such things. Unless you're making multiple accounts and repping yourself into oblivion.


----------



## Trippen Out

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> Before the switch to this what is still in my perspective horrible version of a forum we could actually see who repped you. The rep button was easy to find and people were smart enough to know what "REP" means. personally if people think "REP" is to hard to understand then they need to bring their education up some. The bottom line here is the rep system will never be accurate and it will never be used the way it was intended. I remember when people had what was called rep power. the more rep they had the more rep they left when repping someone. at least they changed that part of the system a long while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't saying people don't understand what rep means. But rather, what it's supposed to mean on this forum and what it really means by definition.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> Rep was intended to let new users figure out easier who they should probably trust or listen to in regards to advice. it was designed to allow the community to reflect on post that were helpful and accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which is why it should be a "thanks" as saying "thanks" pretty much implies that a person was helpful and not just making a dumb post like you ankowledged below.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> however it still remains that people get repped for stupid crap. like an image they posted that is unrelated such as a stupid pony when someone asked a question about a water block or someone who tells a joke.
> 
> not who can be the biggest clown with a flame post. sadly those gets repped too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People can have a reputation for many things, being helpful is one of them. But there's also reputations for being trolls, smartsasses, and any other number of things. So having a high rep count doesn't really show new users who's more knowledgable / accurate or helpful in the least. You could have some extremely knowledgeable person come in with virtually no rep and make an amazing post, then have someone with 500+ rep come in and make an idiotic post and be the one that get's listened to just because he has a higher rep count.
> 
> Not saying that "thanks" can't be abused for the same purposes but it should be slightly less just because of the term's inherit definition and overall usage of the terms. It's also a much more popular and widely used term on message boards and content sites so new users won't have a problem.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Trippen Out*
> 
> It is a lot of work for mods to monitor proper rep as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt they even bother to monitor such things. Unless you're making multiple accounts and repping yourself into oblivion.
Click to expand...

I do not like the thanks option. it makes me feel obligated to use it if someone tries to help. and you may be correct. the mods may not monitor it like they used to.. personally i think a lot of things quality wise went to crap when they switched forums types. but i guess its what the masses wanted because i find it hard to believe the admins would make a change that no one really wanted and we didnt really need in the first place. so i just go along with it just i like i do the broken rep system that no one hardly ever uses.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

It is also personal pride too.
If you got high--rep because you post random stuff, it is meaningless.

I'm happy to say 99% of my rep is based on me helping people - thus makes me proud to have over 550rep


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> It is also personal pride too.
> If you got high--rep because you post random stuff, it is meaningless.
> 
> I'm happy to say 99% of my rep is based on me helping people - thus makes me proud to have over 550rep


I used to get rep from pointing out the fallacy in debate tactics, now I just get deleted posts lol


----------



## GermanyChris

I get rep for being a smart a$$


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I used to get rep from pointing out the fallacy in debate tactics, now I just get deleted posts lol


haha!


----------



## Spacedinvader

Aside from keeping the thread alive, anyone else not getting read thread page loads? (as in when you click thread it goes to last read post by profile not per computer used to read)


----------



## dman811

Are you trying from within your subscriptions or just the regular forums? As far as I know that feature only works on stuff you are subscribed to.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spacedinvader*
> 
> Aside from keeping the thread alive, anyone else not getting read thread page loads? (as in when you click thread it goes to last read post by profile not per computer used to read)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Are you trying from within your subscriptions or just the regular forums? As far as I know that feature only works on stuff you are subscribed to.


Yeah if you click via subs then it goes to the last post in the thread.
If however you go via your profile, it goes via the last READ one - which I like.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah if you click via subs then it goes to the last post in the thread.
> If however you go via your profile, it goes via the last READ one - which I like.


Yeah, that's what I am doing, profile, subscriptions and sometimes it just takes me to the top of a 100 post thread


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Yeah if you click via subs then it goes to the last post in the thread.
> If however you go via your profile, it goes via the last READ one - which I like.


Mine is 100% reverse of yours...?

EDIT: i.e. subs go to the first post in a thread that hasn't been read, whereas profile goes to the last post in the thread.


----------



## Spacedinvader

Yeah but sometimes it goes the other way!


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Lol - might be a setting?


----------



## Geek Branden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> First and foremost, before getting into any of this, ex-senior mod, now retired staff B&B suggested I open and make this thread - so I did:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious/250#post_22060095
> 
> Thus, I see no reason why this thread should be closed by any mod.
> 
> The subject of the ToS has become increasingly frustrating for me. I have been on the receiving end of it quite a bit, but have learnt a lot about it since.
> 
> Why do I say this? Because some moderators have no idea about it, and there are "grey areas" that exist within it.
> I would love to explain in further details, but apparently I would get an infraction or warning for discussing my private matters in public.
> 
> I'll put it as simple as I can:
> The fact that we can't speak about rep, inform users or even have a funny avatar about rep, is quite ridiculous.
> Even *lemans81* - Managing Moderator on OCN, even said:
> It's simple - when a senior mod doesn't know, nor does a Managing Moderator - it should beg the question. Why isn't the ToS being updated (either actively) or periodically.
> 
> We can't live in a world of 2004. It's been 10 years this site has been up, and thus the site should update its ToS at regular intervals.
> As far as I'm aware - I've been on the site for about a year and it hasn't changed.
> 
> The rep structure here is broken if you ask me. Why though?
> Very simple:
> 
> People help out, people don't get rewarded.
> If people "ask" or try and "inform" new or old users to get "rewarded" mods will issue: warnings, infractions and bans.
> 
> So, what does this result in? People not helping out as much as they want. I'm not saying people WILL NOT help - I'm saying people won't be as willing to spend 30mins with an individual to sort out an issue - to not even be thanked or "repped".
> I know for sure, It has put me off. I know it is the intention to help people out for free - but at the end of the day, I'm taking time replying to someone - only to be warned by mods. What's the point?
> 
> Sure you could say: If you don't like it, then don't help.
> I could do that, so could everyone on the site - and then we'll be left with a dead boring site that has no useful information on it. If that's what OCN management want - then sure, let's have that.
> 
> I can say for sure, I've helped a lot of members (check my rep) - and I've posted a lot. People have repped me for posts - but have also forgotten to do so too.
> 
> So WHAT IS THE SOLUTION?
> It's actually much more simple than people think.
> I look over to XDA Developpers, the BIGGEST site in the world for Android development. And they have hit the nail on the head for "rep" - they call it "thanks". How does it work?
> Well you can "thank" anyone you want, for any reason it might be - but you shouldn't abuse it, just like you wouldn't abuse it on OCN.
> So what have they done, in order to prevent people from abusing it?
> CREATED A LIMIT PER DAY on how many people you can THANK.
> 
> On XDA, every 24hrs, you can only thank 8x. It can be the same person, with 8 different posts or 8 different people - it really doesn't matter. But you can ONLY thank 8 times per day.
> 
> What does this create?
> It means that people don't abuse it, don't "give it away" to people that don't deserve it and furthermore means that content creators have enough exposure.
> Furthermore - it is frowned upon to beg - however reminding or even informing people of "thanking people" isn't against their ToS.
> 
> So why can't OCN adopt this? How hard would it realistically be?
> In my opinion - it will be easy to do and SHOULD be implemented.
> 
> The ToS should also be updated, saying that you're allowed to inform, but not beg people.
> If people are found to beg for it, or spam it, they can get an automatic warning.
> 
> PS. I'm not the only one that's concerned about rep, others are too:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1386334/make-the-rep-button-more-obvious
> 
> *EDIT:*
> I made this post and wrote it because I CARE about the site. If I didn't care, then I wouldn't bother - nor ever get in any sort of trouble with mods.
> I care, and want to see the site progress, not stay a decade old.
> Just like with games: I care about games (such as BF4) thus want to see it do better - that's why I often complain or critique it. If I didn't care about it, I would just pick up and play it and not care about the issues that lie within it.
> People like me, are the ones that will driver the forum forwards - not the OCN'er that couldn't give a damn about certain issues of the site.
> 
> *UPDATE:*
> Another suggestion about rep - why not have it so that you KNOW who repped you:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1479403/the-terms-of-service-on-ocn-have-to-be-changed-its-becoming-ridiculous/10#post_22061870
> 
> -Dubbed


You could always prompt users after they create a post to a thread. This would be enabled by default. A user could choose to disable this prompt. You could make it say: "Tell x user you appreciate their time and efforts by giving them Rep. Yes. No Thanks." I was not sure what Rep actually was myself until now.


----------



## TheReciever

I just want Dubbs rep gif back

and of course better rep implementation...


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I just want Dubbs rep gif back


It was a petty stupid thing to delete. Just another "I have the power and I don't like it so there hahaha"

Find something better to do, ya know?

...


----------



## TheReciever

personally I agree, but really just want more focus on how we work around here.

Its been a while, what happen to admin?


----------



## KSIMP88

I think rep simply isn't an important issue to the masses. The few who do care are a little passionate about the issue, which kept the post count in the thread high. But I'm willing to bet most either would see the rep system remove, or simply don't care.

And how many OCN staff members are paid? Bet they have better things to do, lol


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah I understand completely. Rock and a hard place


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I think rep simply isn't an important issue to the masses. The few who do care are a little passionate about the issue, which kept the post count in the thread high. But I'm willing to bet most either would see the rep system remove, or simply don't care.
> 
> And how many OCN staff members are paid? Bet they have better things to do, lol


Less about that and more like there are lots of things that have to be done for something to happen, the Managers have to discuss it with Admin, Admin has to discuss it with Huddler, Huddler have to think about the best way to implement it etc.

Then when you consider how busy Admin and Huddler are, and that Huddler was recently acquired by Wikia, things have slowed down a little. But it will be looked into as soon as everything is organised and back up to full speed I'm sure.


----------



## TheReciever

I guess when you hear the "busy" statement for over 5 years, it gets to sound old and looks more like lack of action.

Not getting my pitchfork, just sayin.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I guess when you hear the "busy" statement for over 5 years, it gets to sound old and looks more like lack of action.
> 
> Not getting my pitchfork, just sayin.


I imagine there are a ton of much higher priority things to do on their plate than something like changing the REP system, especially given that it does work albeit slower than some prefer. From a more cynical point of view, rep really only matters for those below 35 and trying to sell, especially given the crap post that people often rep you for. Anything beyond that point is really all about stroking that ego. Honestly, if you post with the intention of helping, REP will come. If you are posting for REP, it defeats the spirit of the function. That said, I still strongly believe improvements can be made and should be made. It is simply not shocking or surprising that this may not be high up on the To-Do list, like the club badge system *wink wink nudge nudge*.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I guess when you hear the "busy" statement for over 5 years, it gets to sound old and looks more like lack of action.
> 
> Not getting my pitchfork, just sayin.


Preaching to the chior my friend.

Believe me, it gets discussed a LOT by us too.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I imagine there are a ton of much higher priority things to do on their plate than something like changing the REP system, especially given that it does work albeit slower than some prefer. From a more cynical point of view, rep really only matters for those below 35 and trying to sell, especially given the crap post that people often rep you for. Anything beyond that point is really all about stroking that ego. Honestly, if you post with the intention of helping, REP will come. If you are posting for REP, it defeats the spirit of the function. That said, I still strongly believe improvements can be made and should be made. It is simply not shocking or surprising that this may not be high up on the To-Do list, like the club badge system *wink wink nudge nudge*.


I understand and agree with just about everything in your statement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Preaching to the chior my friend.
> 
> Believe me, it gets discussed a LOT by us too.


Its kind of like that girl you go on a date with, then suddenly never shows because they got "busy". Maybe works the first time, after the second, third, and so on you get the squinty eyes suspect mentality lol


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Its kind of like that girl you go on a date with, then suddenly never shows because they got "busy". Maybe works the first time, after the second, third, and so on you get the squinty eyes suspect mentality lol


Yup, Though normally I cut my losses and run after the second time.

I wonder what makes OCN different for so many of us.


----------



## dman811

It doesn't have a pair we can stare at when we are bored?


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Yup, Though normally I cut my losses and run after the second time.
> 
> I wonder what makes OCN different for so many of us.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It doesn't have a pair we can stare at when we are bored?




Ask and you shall receive, a few pair.

Anyways off topic lol


----------



## dman811

That's not the pair I was looking for.


----------



## Geek Branden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> Yup, Though normally I cut my losses and run after the second time.
> 
> I wonder what makes OCN different for so many of us.


It is an active community. So many other forums are almost dead.


----------



## KSIMP88

http://www.overclock.net/t/1502135/poll-thread-only-rep-or-no-rep

Vote yes or no to keep rep.

No, this isn't an official decision poll, just want to see what the masses think.


----------



## KSIMP88

I say get rid of Rep. It isn't useful, and I think the majority would agree with me.


----------



## TheReciever

In fact I reported someone who received rep based on a how someone like how someone was "standing up to the evil corporation: Newegg". For returning what he thought to be a used card, even though he never tested or provided any shred of proof. My posts were deleted and that member still has rep.

In fact the user registered here just to post that he was "cheated".

I guess the mods felt his rep was justified even though it doesnt really help anyone at all, and then they deleted the poster who stated the reasoning behind his rep.

What do?


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I say get rid of Rep. It isn't useful, and I think the majority would agree with me.


How do you propose we allow access to creating threads in the news section (1 rep), creating threads in the freebie section (10 rep), creating listing in the FS/wanted section and threads in the appraisal section (35 rep) and getting a free overclocked account (250 rep) without the rep system?

Some ideas that have been suggested before and why they won't work.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1218629/please-dont-suggest-changes-to-the-marketplace-rep-requirements/0_100#post_18211557


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> How do you propose we allow access to creating threads in the news section (1 rep), creating threads in the freebie section (10 rep), creating listing in the FS/wanted section and threads in the appraisal section (35 rep) and getting a free overclocked account (250 rep) without the rep system?
> 
> Some ideas that have been suggested before and why they won't work.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1218629/please-dont-suggest-changes-to-the-marketplace-rep-requirements/0_100#post_18211557


We could have a minimum post requirement. Or let the Directors or Moderators allow people to post if they request. Make the trader rating system more noticeable.

There are many solutions. Fact of the matter is OCN is not responsible for what happens in the for sale/Wanted section. The News Section is a joke, but you could make it a 100 post minimum or request authorization from a mod. Free Overclocked account could just be given after 2 years of service, or 1 year if a post count in days ratio requirement is met.

Those requirements would have been different if the site never used Rep. Think about it. What if Rep wasn't a thing? What would OCN do to keep undesirables from posting in the areas you mentioned?

All the points in that thread are useless as Rep can be handed out by many people for no reason. And we have already visited the "we don't have time to review all rep" department. Sure, sometimes its caught, but usually too late to be a deal anyways.

Just get some more people some control in the threads. More Directors or whatever.


----------



## Paradigm84

You just ended the post by asking him to answer his own question.









And as mentioned previously, a post only limit doesn't prevent spammers. Also, anyone can make 100 ToS compliant, but unhelpful posts. It takes more work to earn rep.


----------



## KSIMP88

Ask other forums. They figured it out.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Leaves OCN.
Does search for benchmarks and lands on a question on OCN
Check notifications (through the roof)

-> Yup - removing my avatar was ridiculous - and admin has yet to chat to me on that respect.
I had a skype session with him, and awaiting my next one with him.
Good of him to be doing them with me. I think I asked and proposed a LOT of things - and gave a realistic approach to them.


----------



## Paradigm84

Your user title is lying to me.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Your user title is lying to me.


not exactly - I was and am away from OCN.
I only accidentally fell on it due to searching for 6970 benches.
SO thought to check my notifications.
I reply to direct replies and PMs - apart from that, you won't see that post count going up any time soon









OH! And the whole "we don't have enough people" is absolute crap.
If that's the case, then get more mods etc to help out. There are many that I'm sure would love to have that role. No excuses there.


----------



## KSIMP88

What exactly is the staff doing right now? Not specific to Rep, but is there a project underway? Is the Staff busy?


----------



## TechCrazy

Ocn needs to evolve and if that means changing the rep system then so be it. The saddest part is they aren't acting like they are even open to other solutions. Seems everyday you find a new suggestion for rep and the marketplace. So many rules and so little responsibility for the site.

Many staff are here it's just when it comes to the actual changing things on the site it's ultimately enterprise and admin's choice. I haven't seen admin in months and enterprise is a busy bee with rl and having to help everyone on here. I honestly feel there should be a group of staff that work solutions like the rep, figure a solution and present it to enterprise.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TechCrazy*
> 
> Ocn needs to evolve and if that means changing the rep system then so be it. The saddest part is they aren't acting like they are even open to other solutions. Seems everyday you find a new suggestion for rep and the marketplace. So many rules and so little responsibility for the site.
> 
> Many staff are here it's just when it comes to the actual changing things on the site it's ultimately enterprise and admin's choice. I haven't seen admin in months and enterprise is a busy bee with rl and having to help everyone on here. I honestly feel there should be a group of staff that work solutions like the rep, figure a solution and *present it to enterprise.*


So he can say "NO".


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Your user title is lying to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly - I was and am away from OCN.
> I only accidentally fell on it due to searching for 6970 benches.
> SO thought to check my notifications.
> I reply to direct replies and PMs - apart from that, you won't see that post count going up any time soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! And the whole "we don't have enough people" is absolute crap.
> If that's the case, then get more mods etc to help out. There are many that I'm sure would love to have that role. No excuses there.
Click to expand...

Ah I see.

Also, many would love to be a mod, there aren't as many who are reliable enough and even less that actually want all that extra work.

However, if you've been paying attention to the Overclock.net Related News and Information subforum, you'll have noticed a lot of mod promotions up to senior, whilst this isn't adding extra people, it's allowing the same people to cover a larger area.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> What exactly is the staff doing right now? Not specific to Rep, but is there a project underway? Is the Staff busy?


Do you mean a project involving the entire staff? If so, no, but then I'm not sure there ever would be something that required all staff.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> Ah I see.
> 
> Also, many would love to be a mod, there aren't as many who are reliable enough and even less that actually want all that extra work.
> 
> However, if you've been paying attention to the Overclock.net Related News and Information subforum, you'll have noticed a lot of mod promotions up to senior, whilst this isn't adding extra people, it's allowing the same people to cover a larger area.
> Do you mean a project involving the entire staff? If so, no, but then I'm not sure there ever would be something that required all staff.


let me rephrase. is the staff busy doing something right now? what is leading to this "not enough people" scenario? Are there multiple projects being worked on right now that have priority?


----------



## TechCrazy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> let me rephrase. is the staff busy doing something right now? what is leading to this "not enough people" scenario? Are there multiple projects being worked on right now that have priority?


Im going to shut up before I get myself in trouble.

Again when it comes to rep and its removal that is up to enterprise and admin. The staff has no control we only abide by the ToS (which needs to be updated). Theres a few things going on I cant talk about which they are taking way to long to complete but Im only a editor so I have no say in anything. You cant make them change something that "works" because they dont want to go through the headache of trying new things.

Shutting up now.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> let me rephrase. is the staff busy doing something right now? what is leading to this "not enough people" scenario? Are there multiple projects being worked on right now that have priority?


Well, I don't want to speak on behalf of the management and give specifics, but yes, there are things being worked on, both regarding the actual site and the branding of OCN.

Also, what is the "not enough people" in reference to? Totally Dubbed mentioned it, but I'm not sure what there supposedly isn't enough people for.


----------



## KSIMP88

That's always been a reason. Hard to cite as those threads and posts magically disappear. I wish we would just lock threads and stop deleting them. Obviously some would be deleted, but others of late, should not.


----------



## Geek Branden

Does OCN have a COO?


----------



## dman811

I'm not sure if that would be @Chipp or one of the other administrators.


----------



## TheReciever

Maybe we have to hit 2 years before this gets more movement.


----------



## Chipp

Hey guys,

I just wanted to let you know that we have been following this thread, and have taken several of the various suggestions here and implemented them (or are in the process of doing so).

We have made efforts to better expose new members to the Rep system, let them know that it exists, and how they should be using it. New members are now receiving a welcome PM covering key things you should know about the site, and we 2 of the 5 guides / explanations we point people to directly discuss Rep.

We are actively revising the Terms of Service. This is a slow process, however - for a site of our size, everything must go through several stages of legal review.

We do not have current plans for major revision to the reputation system, but, I absolutely do understand the arguments which have been made here. We think that, in general, Reputation is a good system. As you spend more time on the site, I can absolutely understand that some of our various Rep gateways for access to forums, etc, might be frustrating - but this kind of "gamification" component is a critical part of our strategy to keep new members engaged and feeling welcome. As you may have seen happen elsewhere, a community which stops growing and retaining new members is a community which is no longer healthy. We're constantly balancing the feedback we receive from veteran power users against the metrics and numbers we see related to new members, and in this case, we feel that we're striking one of the best balances we can. No system is perfect, and I totally understand that when you find yourself on the imperfect part of a system, it can be frustrating. Unfortunatly, all I can do is explain why things are the way they are and ask you to understand why we intend to keep them that way.

Hopefully this makes sense, and please let me reiterate again, I greatly appreciate all of the feedback and we always give your feedback serious consideration. If I can answer more specific questions, or if you have any further suggestions within the worldview that "Rep will be staying", please do let us know.


----------



## KSIMP88

If rep is to stay, based on the massive community we have, I suggest larger font for the number of Rep points a user has, color code every 50 rep increase. Also, limit the number of rep a member can send and receive in a single thread or post and per day. No way should someone be able to earn 5 rep for a post, or had out rep for simply trying to help. Rep should be more valuable. Getting One should be the goal. If people get rep for just participating in helping someone, it loses it's value.

I dunno, I need to think on it more. Just throwing out raw ideas. They need refining.


----------



## TheReciever

That wouldnt work for the Appraisal threads though

However I do completely understand what you mean. Kind like if someone had problem x and someone had a specific solution to that problem, but everyone in the thread gets rep for participating


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Since I consider myself a "veteran power user" (I been around for over 8 years now), I would like to chime in with some humble feedback. One of the biggest problems for people looking to get repped for their posts is that the people they are helping, don't actually take the time to rep. I am personally guilty of this as well, considering I've give out on average less than 1 rep a year. This is a dang shame. For many members, it is not that they DON'T know that rep exists, nor is it willful laziness. Rather, we simply don't remember to give rep; we take the help, put it into practice, and move on. To put it simply, I feel that if the rep feature actively called more attention to itself, one would use it more often. I know I would personally. Here are some of the suggestions I have to improve the rep system:

1. Whenever you quote someone who quoted you, offer a caption followed by a button that read's like this "If this post was helpful and you would like to thank the member, please click here." [+REP] The purpose of this is to let remind the member if the post helped, that it might be appreciative to leave a quick thanks.

2. For members attempting to sell in the F/S section without sufficient rep, have a popup explaining why they cannot post and some ways they can give rep.

3. Showcase posts that receive the most legitimate reps on the right sidebar regardless of what page the post is on for a thread. If more people can view a quality post that would otherwise get lost in the face pace of posting here, the higher chances are of more people repping it.

These are just some suggestions I feel can help. Hope the staff considers them!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> If rep is to stay, based on the massive community we have, I suggest larger font for the number of Rep points a user has, color code every 50 rep increase. Also, limit the number of rep a member can send and receive in a single thread or post and per day. No way should someone be able to earn 5 rep for a post, or had out rep for simply trying to help. Rep should be more valuable. Getting One should be the goal. If people get rep for just participating in helping someone, it loses it's value.
> 
> I dunno, I need to think on it more. Just throwing out raw ideas. They need refining.


So you would be against this even if I was helpful and they are various posts and various people repping me for the helpful content I posted?


EDIT: That rep comes from 4 separate posts all linked. 1 2 3 4 (the 5/19/14 8:44PM and 9:27AM post got 2 +rep)


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 1. Whenever you quote someone who quoted, offer a caption followed by a button that read's like this "If this post was helpful and you would like to thank the member, please click here." [+REP]
> 
> 2. For members attempting to sell in the F/S section without sufficient rep, have a popup explaining why they cannot post and some ways they can give rep.
> 
> 3. Showcase posts that receive the most legitimate reps on the right sidebar regardless of what page the post is on for a thread. If more people can view a quality post that would otherwise get lost in the face pace of posting here, the higher chances are of more people repping it.
> 
> These are just some suggestions I feel can help. Hope the staff considers them!


First off, shame on you. lol









Otherwise I really like #3 something like REP of the month? without badges probably. Or add it to the column of icons like reviews/forums/articles etc?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> First off, shame on you. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I really like #3 something like REP of the month? without badges probably. Or add it to the column of icons like reviews/forums/articles etc?


I was thinking of a scrolling cycle through top posts in a thread at the top or on the side, subject to moderator approval of course.


----------



## TheReciever

scrolling cycle?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> scrolling cycle?


Basically a section that cycles through showing the top rated posts in a thread. For instance, if there is a headphones thread with 1K posts, have a section on the top or to the right that shows the top 5 posts one at a time every 10 seconds or when the page reloads.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> First off, shame on you. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otherwise I really like #3 something like REP of the month? without badges probably. Or add it to the column of icons like reviews/forums/articles etc?


I don't like #3. Makes it into a reddit like system. A post that is good is going to get enough reps to show up on the side, and then people will continue to rep it. Then that post gets more rep than it deserves, and equally worthy posts get little rep.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I don't like #3. Makes it into a reddit like system. A post that is good is going to get enough reps to show up on the side, and then people will continue to rep it. Then that post gets more rep than it deserves, and equally worthy posts get little rep.


You could argue the other side as well; quality posts get buried in an avalanche of crap posts and never gets noticed, much less repped. The higher the visibility of quality posts, the better the overall quality of a thread IMO.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> You could argue the other side as well; quality posts get buried in an avalanche of crap posts and never gets noticed, much less repped. The higher the visibility of quality posts, the better the overall quality of a thread IMO.


I feel though that people will start using it more as a +1 than as a rep and funny posts will will end up on the side more than quality ones.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I feel though that people will start using it more as a +1 than as a rep and funny posts will will end up on the side more than quality ones.


Hence why I suggest for it to be under moderator approval. If it is not a legitimate post, then it won't get approved.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hence why I suggest for it to be under moderator approval. If it is not a legitimate post, then it won't get approved.


I like the idea!
But that's a slippery slope to need manual approval for every "approved" post for the sidebar in every thread.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Hence why I suggest for it to be under moderator approval. If it is not a legitimate post, then it won't get approved.


Yeah but you're talking about multiple posts per page per thread. That's a lot of posts to approve. And according to mods they're busy with srs bzns 24/7 and don't have time for anything else.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhilWrir*
> 
> I like the idea!
> But that's a slippery slope to need manual approval for every "approved" post for the sidebar in every thread.


This is my concern as well. Additional conditions can help prevent this however, such as:

- A post has to have a certain amount of rep before it qualifies
- Only threads in certain sections can qualify for posts to be showcased
- Provide a 3 day window or activity threshold so the rep becomes visible only after enough activity has taken place


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah but you're talking about multiple posts per page per thread. That's a lot of posts to approve. And according to mods they're busy with srs bzns 24/7 and don't have time for anything else.


You are correct. I attempt to address this in my previous post, but it was too late for you to see before posting. If you don't mind, take a look at it!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Observed. What qualifies as a page? 10 posts, 100, etc?


----------



## dman811

I have mine set at 30 posts personally. That could be another difficulty.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Observed. What qualifies as a page? 10 posts, 100, etc?


I would say after 100 posts would be a good marker.


----------



## Geek Branden

Micromanaging too much is far worse than doing nothing all.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geek Branden*
> 
> Micromanaging too much is far worse than doing nothing all.


Could you add some context to this please? Thanks!


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> So you would be against this even if I was helpful and they are various posts and various people repping me for the helpful content I posted?
> 
> 
> EDIT: That rep comes from 4 separate posts all linked. 1 2 3 4 (the 5/19/14 8:44PM and 9:27AM post got 2 +rep)


It depends. I would have some sort of review system if rep passes a certain threshold. For example, an OP should never get 30 rep, but individual posts spread over a long time period might add to 30 or more.

But having a cap of rep allowed per post would make sense. Make it small, like 3.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

So something like Sean Websters windows 7 install guide shouldn't get 30 reps? It's hundreds of people, why should it not?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> It depends. I would have some sort of review system if rep passes a certain threshold. For example, an OP should never get 30 rep, but individual posts spread over a long time period might add to 30 or more.
> 
> But having a cap of rep allowed per post would make sense. Make it small, like 3.


I do not believe this should be done, no offense. The REP system should be improved upon and expanded to improve overall quality, not further restricted. If a post is deserving of REP, I believe that people should be allowed to rep it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Geek Branden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I do not believe this should be done, no offense. The REP system should be improved upon and expanded to improve overall quality, not further restricted. If a post is deserving of REP, I believe that people should be allowed to rep it. Just my 2 cents.


Agreed. Less people will want to use it.


----------



## Techie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> I say get rid of Rep. It isn't useful, and I think the majority would agree with me.


 I checked out your poll and voted. It seems that the majority are not agreeing too well so far!


----------



## KSIMP88

25 votes. 25 people on the entire forum voted. There are NO statistics yet! lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I like what Chipp said about letting new members know what the Rep is for and how to get it too. I'm surprised I get a rep from a new member with less than 10 posts. How do they know off the hop about rep?


----------



## dman811

Other forums that use Rep?


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Other forums that use Rep?


What other forums?


----------



## dman811

Other forums that implement a similar system to OCN's rep? Not necessarily computer forums.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Yeah but you're talking about multiple posts per page per thread. That's a lot of posts to approve. And according to mods they're busy with srs bzns 24/7 and don't have time for anything else.


They are usually busy, being a mod isn't a paid job, they still have to work, and there's a lot of moderating to do depending on which sections you cover, getting every single post screened would be impossible currently, you'd need an army of staff to do that.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> They are usually busy, being a mod isn't a paid job, they still have to work, and there's a lot of moderating to do depending on which sections you cover, getting every single post screened would be impossible currently, you'd need an army of staff to do that.


Don't preach to the choir, chief.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> What other forums?


I have seen a ton of sports forums have it personally.

As far as mod responsibilities and increasing mod staffing goes, I want to chime in here because often I feel like mods as a whole are given a bad rap. Being a mod is hard. It's basically like shoveling through crap and separating it from the good, due to all the less than stellar members we have, especially in the news section. Mods are volunteers. They do mod work, because they appreciate OCN and want to work out. Most have a REAL LIFE (for some reason, this is hard to fathom for some) with real life obligations. How many adults here want to work an 8 plus hour shift and then go home and spend another couple of hours editing or deleting ugly posts?

Increasing staff is also not as easy as it sounds. Honestly speaking, most members that want to be mods don't deserve the privilege at all and most members that SHOULD BE mods, don't want the "privilege" so to speak due to being turned off by all the hard work and/or having too much real life stuff to take care of. Who do you think are the people with the most free time? The answer is kids and unemployed. While there are some great and responsible kids out there, most of them are immature, 4 chan types that would definitely go on power trips. The unemployed that waste time posting on here instead of looking for employment, are definitely not the types you want in a position of power on a widely popular public forum. Sure it sounds easy to just say "Hey let's promote more members!" but reality is harsh.

These are just my thoughts on mods and increasing mod staff.


----------



## PhilWrir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> I have seen a ton of sports forums have it personally.
> 
> As far as mod responsibilities and increasing mod staffing goes, I want to chime in here because often I feel like mods as a whole are given a bad rap. Being a mod is hard. It's basically like shoveling through crap and separating it from the good, due to all the less than stellar members we have, especially in the news section. Mods are volunteers. They do mod work, because they appreciate OCN and want to work out. Most have a REAL LIFE (for some reason, this is hard to fathom for some) with real life obligations. How many adults here want to work an 8 plus hour shift and then go home and spend another couple of hours editing or deleting ugly posts?
> 
> Increasing staff is also not as easy as it sounds. Honestly speaking, most members that want to be mods don't deserve the privilege at all and most members that SHOULD BE mods, don't want the "privilege" so to speak due to being turned off by all the hard work and/or having too much real life stuff to take care of. Who do you think are the people with the most free time? The answer is kids and unemployed. While there are some great and responsible kids out there, most of them are immature, 4 chan types that would definitely go on power trips. The unemployed that waste time posting on here instead of looking for employment, are definitely not the types you want in a position of power on a widely popular public forum. Sure it sounds easy to just say "Hey let's promote more members!" but reality is harsh.
> 
> These are just my thoughts on mods and increasing mod staff.












As someone who spends the majority of my time on OCN in News, Intel, AMD and Marketplace I can vouch that balancing being Staff on OCN with a pretty active social life, 45+ hours a week at work, and a full course load at school is most definitely a labor of love.

I'm all for improving the rep system, and I really like the idea of the "best posts" box, but most of us have a lot of other stuff we juggle besides just OCN and I would worry that the qualifications for when we need to approve the post going into the sidebar need to be VERY carefully considered.
I'm not so busy that I cant check and approve stuff like that for my sections, but adding more manual upkeep to a site this busy is always something to be approached very carefully.


----------



## Paradigm84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> Don't preach to the choir, chief.


I said it, because when you say stuff like:
Quote:


> And according to mods they're busy with srs bzns 24/7 and don't have time for anything else.


It makes it sound like you think mods really aren't that busy.

And I think there shouldn't be a cap on how many reps a post can get, if someone goes to great lengths to make a well thought-out, intelligent post, then they should be able to be rewarded for it by everyone who thinks it's helpful.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> 2. For members attempting to sell in the F/S section without sufficient rep, have a popup explaining why they cannot post and some ways they can give rep.


I do very much like the idea of a better "gatekeeper" notification for members when they are trying to post in a restricted area, and can think of a few other places where this kind of feature could be very useful to guide new members / guests into the right action. I've made note to bring this up with our software provider. Thanks!


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> I do very much like the idea of a better "gatekeeper" notification for members when they are trying to post in a restricted area, and can think of a few other places where this kind of feature could be very useful to guide new members / guests into the right action. I've made note to bring this up with our software provider. Thanks!


No problem! Glad to be of help.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Another thing that comes to mind is if when members first join, they can get offered a short automated welcome PM that includes an embedded video with a short tutorial of the basics of posting. In the tutorial, one can also include a highlight of the REP+ button and a quick caption like "OCN is a community of people strives to help one another. Here is a place you can express your thanks if you want!" or some similarly positive reinforcing statement. It is important that the message comes across as leaving REP out of your freewill as genuine appreciation for kind and free advice as opposed to a compensation for assistance. The behavior that needs to be encouraged is to post because you WANT to help, rather than you post to get paid figuratively.

TL/DR: Have a quick tutorial when members first join that showcases the REP+ button in a manner that sounds like "Man that post really helped me out. I wish there was a way to thank that member. Oh wait, I remember when I first joined I saw that REP+ button. Let me do that!"


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Ever since the Forum changed I have been getting much less reps. The positions used to be next to the Avatar but now it's very hard to find. I have gotten a lot of thanks from people I have helped but no rep, probably because they don't know how to rep.


----------



## Arizonian

I think the training tutorial before you can become a member is a great idea.

I'd only be against any type of change in the rep system that forces additional moderation duties.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think the training tutorial before you can become a member is a great idea.
> 
> I'd only be against any type of change in the rep system that forces additional moderation duties.


How about a new type of staff that manages showcase posts for applicable threads?


----------



## TheReciever

REP Editor?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> REP Editor?


That would be a cool title for sure!


----------



## nvidiaftw12

How about just make a self contained system that doesn't need 24/7 maintenance.


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> That would be a cool title for sure!


I would totally love that kind of title lol, but just thinking the staff doesnt want extra work, and bringing on more mods sounds great but how many are willing? And trustworthy?

so there in lies REP Editor, or maybe +REP Editor for auditing REP disputes as well?

Not quite a mod, but actual responsibilities on the forum similar to a mod, but primary focus of an Editor


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> How about just make a self contained system that doesn't need 24/7 maintenance.


That would probably be the tutorial and popup gatekeeper idea then as the showcased posts definitely do need some sort of supervision, though restrictions of what post/thread qualifies can help minimize that.


----------



## Paradigm84

I think a similar effect could be achieved by having a "Best post of the week" thread, or something similar, and it wouldn't require adding extra staff as mods or the section Editor could help pick them out.

Also, a person in charge of monitoring rep probably wouldn't be called an Editor as Editors are in charge of content creation and content management in their section.


----------



## KSIMP88

I'm going to make a small guide on Rep tonight. Let me know what you guys think. I'm off in 3 hours.


----------



## TheReciever

Ill check back in the morning, but sure hopefully still up lol


----------



## Geek Branden

Unless Rep is abused, adding more staff is not necessary. Tell members about Rep. Entice them to use it. :/


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Geek Branden*
> 
> Unless Rep is abused, adding more staff is not necessary. Tell members about Rep. Entice them to use it. :/


I think you misunderstood. No one has mentioned rep abuse save Arizonian and that was in regards to mod duties. We are absolutely thinking of ways to encourage the usage of +REP and quality posts such as tutorials for new members that mention the REP+ button, popups in restricted sections explaining why they are restricted and how they can accumulate REP, and showcasing popular REP which will need some type of staff to verify legitimacy of quality posts. These are just some of the ideas being discussed, some which have already gotten feedback from senior staff members.









I did want to touch more on the showcase suggestion from earlier though. One thing that we could do to make things easier to regulate and track is to limit both the number and areas where quality posts can qualify for showcasing. For example, the News section is probably not a good place given some of the posts there, sometimes shamefully contributed by myself as well. Essentially, it would be ideal to avoid areas where discussion is generated by opinions as opposed to facts. Sections like say Modding, Graphics Card, or Cooling for example, would be a great area due to the following things:

- Threads and therefore posts in those areas contain a lot of members asking for assistance
- People will also post guides and other helpful things in an area of hardware enthusiasm
- Let people drawn in by curiosity of a showcased post to a new area they may not have otherwise explored

Imagine you just got here due to needing overclocking help, like how to safely adjust voltages and test for stability. Then you see on the top or to the side a showcase section and see a post by a member teaching another how to dremel fan holes. You click on it and find yourself reading on modding as well as in the Modding section. Later, as you look around, you find people's build logs and see liquid cooling. You follow the train and see all the different kinds of cooling out there; bong, phase, liquid nitrogen, liquid, air, ect. If working properly, showcasing posts can act as a natural encouragement for members to explore other areas of OCN. On the poster end, it would be an encouragement to continue helping others or making quality posts, either because you see it reaching out and helping people or you want increased visibility. As far as guidelines go, I tentatively suggest the following guidelines/restrictions:

1. Only certain areas are approved for posts showcasing to prevent opinionated posts
2. 1-3 posts from each approved area can be showcased at any given time
3. A post has to accumulate at least 5 REP points before it qualifies for showcasing
4. 24 hour window for qualifying posts to be approved by a staff member
5. Small new staff to verify posts that qualify in approved areas for showcasing
6. Have the showcase section be on top of site where stuff circulate or on the side of the webpage

This is probably not the best place for the following advice, but I did want to chime in on some great suggestion threads that are ultimately quickly shut down due to a lack of viability. In my experience, regardless of how great an idea it is, the best way to make a suggestion and have it possibly accepted is to first make sure your suggestion is possible in the framework of the system. This basically means, suggest things that work with what you have. They are not going to change the system for an idea, but if its something they can achieve without changing the system, there is a good chance it will at least be considered. Also, make sure your suggestions/ideas do not create additional significant workload for the staff as they are very busy. Please don't take this as preaching as I mean it as friendly advice from a long time member that really wants to see great, creative minds help this community improve!


----------



## KSIMP88




----------



## Paradigm84

The issue is, would showcasing off helpful posts inflate their rep by enticing people who wouldn't have otherwise found it helpful to add extra rep to it? Don't really want a post to get 6 rep, be showcased and then that number go up an order in magnitude unless people have legitimately found it helpful.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The issue is, would showcasing off helpful posts inflate their rep by enticing people who wouldn't have otherwise found it helpful to add extra rep to it? Don't really want a post to get 6 rep, be showcased and then that number go up an order in magnitude unless people have legitimately found it helpful.


I honestly don't think it would given the set of conditions and regulations I proposed. You can also make it so that the thread itself has to sufficient activity as well. In active threads, great posts get buried in a blink of an eye. I personally would rather see it called out and possibly inflate REP numbers than have it lost in mediocrity. Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paradigm84*
> 
> The issue is, would showcasing off helpful posts inflate their rep by enticing people who wouldn't have otherwise found it helpful to add extra rep to it? Don't really want a post to get 6 rep, be showcased and then that number go up an order in magnitude unless people have legitimately found it helpful.


I was trying to say that to, but nobod seems to agree.


----------



## TheReciever

So I guess we have to determine if a reputable post is reputable because one had to dig for it, or because it was readily available.

It kind of reminds me of Tom's, and I really dont like it seems its more the popular vote instead of whats factually correct. Though obviously we wouldnt do that here.


----------



## Blameless

I don't think significant changes need to be made.

I see a post that solves a problem I have, tells me something I did not know, inspires my creativity, corrects an error of mine, or that I think may be otherwise notable, I click +Rep, and that's it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> On XDA, every 24hrs, you can only thank 8x. It can be the same person, with 8 different posts or 8 different people - it really doesn't matter. But you can ONLY thank 8 times per day.


The problem I see with such limits is that personal usage patters are highly variable.

I have gone weeks without reading OCN, or with only looking at a handful of posts a day. However, I have also had days where I have read 1,500+ posts in one sitting. It's not inconceivable that I may find more than eight worthwhile posts in such a massive number. A daily cap wouldn't really solve anything. I would be able to rep every post I read one day, while only being able to rep 10% of the good ones the next.

No, I don't think I'm keen on the idea of a daily cap.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Totally Dubbed*
> 
> Another suggestion about rep - why not have it so that you KNOW who repped you


I don't think names should automatically be attached to rep. I virtually never sign mine as I don't want to be repped because I up-repped someone else, but because someone found my post useful.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvidiaftw12*
> 
> I was trying to say that to, but nobod seems to agree.


Because if a post is truly helpful, there is nothing wrong with it getting more rep from being showcased as it does nothing to take away the value of the post. The goal should be to promote quality posts.


----------



## Jflisk

These ideas are great. I have helped people for 30min + straight and have not gotten rep. I mean OCN helps a lot of people in a lot of ways and there are a lot of good people in each of the fields to help. Me personally always leave rep if I have a question and it is answered in an intelligent manner.Sometimes the answers are not always right but usually put me in the right direction. +1 to the forum moderator.


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jflisk*
> 
> These ideas are great. I have helped people for 30min + straight and have not gotten rep.


It all averages out in the end.


----------



## GermanyChris

The quickness of building rep is in direct proportion to where you hang out. Please also do not assume that rep is an indication of helpfulness.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The quickness of building rep is in direct proportion to where you hang out. Please also do not assume that rep is an indication of helpfulness.


Please speak for yourself. I know a lot of members who legitimately earned rep by being helpful.


----------



## Techie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please speak for yourself. I know a lot of members who legitimately earned rep by being helpful.


 I second that.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Please speak for yourself. I know a lot of members who legitimately earned rep by being helpful.


Indeed. I made a point of hanging around the unanswered section and the groups for components I have experience with. I know there were probably shortcuts I could have taken to get the 35 rep I needed faster, but I wanted to actually earn it.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The quickness of building rep is in direct proportion to where you hang out. Please also do not assume that rep is an indication of helpfulness.
> 
> 
> 
> Please speak for yourself. I know a lot of members who legitimately earned rep by being helpful.
Click to expand...

How is my statement related to yours in anyway?


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> How is my statement related to yours in anyway?


Short answer, because your statement is wrong, though my response was too brief to go into that. Long answer is that there are several ways to build rep quickly and rep most of times is actually a true indicator of how helpful a member is towards to community. "Help" is not limited to providing answers or advice. Posting quality news threads is also helpful, same with providing alternative views, and in some cases correcting members who spout nonsense. Can where you hang out contribute? Yes, but unless you are posting or doing something helpful, you generally don't build rep regardless. Quite simply, I strongly disagree with the way you portray the rep system and feel you do not speak for many of us with that statement.


----------



## Techie007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Indeed. I made a point of hanging around the unanswered section and the groups for components I have experience with. I know there were probably shortcuts I could have taken to *get the 35 rep I needed* faster, but I *wanted to actually earn it*.


 Congratulations, it looks like you recently succeeded!


----------



## PhilWrir

You are all equally correct.

rep is simply thanks for a member.
If someone hangs around OT a lot, they CANT earn rep, but that is in no way an indication of their helpfulness or knowledge.
That being said, it can be a useful barometer for telling how often members are thanked for helping other members in areas of the forum where rep can be given.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> How is my statement related to yours in anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Short answer, because your statement is wrong, though my response was too brief to go into that. Long answer is that there are several ways to build rep quickly and rep most of times is actually a true indicator of how helpful a member is towards to community. "Help" is not limited to providing answers or advice. Posting quality news threads is also helpful, same with providing alternative views, and in some cases correcting members who spout nonsense. Can where you hang out contribute? Yes, but unless you are posting or doing something helpful, you generally don't build rep regardless. Quite simply, I strongly disagree with the way you portray the rep system and feel you do not speak for many of us with that statement.
Click to expand...

Do you honestly believe that? The Linux forum has about 6 actual active members, the mac forum has about 3-4. The OT is a no rep zone and the news is well the news a fun and frolicking free for all. Simply put the rep number underneath a posters avi is not a reliable indicator of his/her helpfulness no matter how many people you know that have lot's of rep and are very helpful.

The rep in my opinion ought to go away (here and in every other forum that uses it) but it's in most forums for some reason or other and it's generally to keep people out of particular places. The system is easy enough to abuse that it provides nothing more than a speed bump to the places that people want to go.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Do you honestly believe that? The Linux forum has about 6 actual active members, the mac forum has about 3-4. The OT is a no rep zone and the news is well the news a fun and frolicking free for all. Simply put the rep number underneath a posters avi is not a reliable indicator of his/her helpfulness no matter how many people you know that have lot's of rep and are very helpful.
> 
> The rep in my opinion ought to go away (here and in every other forum that uses it) but it's in most forums for some reason or other and it's generally to keep people out of particular places. The system is easy enough to abuse that it provides nothing more than a speed bump to the places that people want to go.


I do believe it. I am living proof. I float from area to area as I gain new interests or move on from former interests. I continue to get REP because I share knowledge that I gain and help others when I can. The REP system is absolutely useful as a barometer to how helpful a member is perceived to be. Like I said, there are a lot of different ways to help. Someone who helps many at one time, is in my eyes, just as as helpful as someone who frequently helps a lot of individuals. Now I am not foolish enough to believe that the REP system is the ONLY measurement of how helpful someone is as there are many who are very helpful and do not have REP as PhilWrir mentioned. That's why we were given brains, so we are able to discern when someone is trying to be helpful. However, to dismiss the REP system as being useless or not a good indicator of whether or not a member has been helpful is stupidity at its highest. It is a barometer, just not the only barometer. On a side note, there are people who are asshats, but they have still helped. I still consider those individuals helpful even if others may disagree.

UPDATE: Since the first part of my post probably sounds arrogant, I am not trying to pass it off that way. I simply used myself as an example, because I know myself the best. There are tons of people that are ALSO what I consider floaters, who easily have 5 badges in half a time. I have said it before and will continue saying it, the FASTEST way to get rep is to not worry about it. Help people because you WANT to, not because you want to get flames or REP. REP will naturally come as you help more and more people. Sometimes it comes fast, sometimes it takes a month before you get your next one. It will come though.


----------



## GermanyChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> Do you honestly believe that? The Linux forum has about 6 actual active members, the mac forum has about 3-4. The OT is a no rep zone and the news is well the news a fun and frolicking free for all. Simply put the rep number underneath a posters avi is not a reliable indicator of his/her helpfulness no matter how many people you know that have lot's of rep and are very helpful.
> 
> The rep in my opinion ought to go away (here and in every other forum that uses it) but it's in most forums for some reason or other and it's generally to keep people out of particular places. The system is easy enough to abuse that it provides nothing more than a speed bump to the places that people want to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe it. I am living proof. I float from area to area as I gain new interests or move on from former interests. I continue to get REP because I share knowledge that I gain and help others when I can. The REP system is absolutely useful as a barometer to how helpful a member is perceived to be. Like I said, there are a lot of different ways to help. Someone who helps many at one time, is in my eyes, just as as helpful as someone who frequently helps a lot of individuals. Now I am not foolish enough to believe that the REP system is the ONLY measurement of how helpful someone is as there are many who are very helpful and do not have REP as PhilWrir mentioned. That's why we were given brains, so we are able to discern when someone is trying to be helpful. However, to dismiss the REP system as being useless or not a good indicator of whether or not a member has been helpful is stupidity at its highest. It is a barometer, just not the only barometer. On a side note, there are people who are asshats, but they have still helped. I still consider those individuals helpful even if others may disagree.
Click to expand...

Then wear your badge with honor and go forth full of your knowledge.


----------



## TheReciever

While I don't always agree with noob on all subjects, I do agree with his sentiments regarding rep. My earlier years here on the forums were of me asking a lot of questions. Only in recent times do I feel able to support others in the mobile forums and sometimes Windows applications.

I will admit I would love to see 3 flames someday


----------



## Penryn

Anything is possible if you believe (help others).


----------



## Totally Dubbed

I've lost hope in this thread - just a discussion topic really.
I've been trying to get hold of @admin on Skype for over 2 months now. He promised he would chat about it - but I hardly got any time (whilst at work) to chat with him, over 3-4 months ago.

Rep is useful, as people can see who has earned it. But yet again, the lack of ToS around the subject, the lack of management and especially the lack of care attributed towards members that actually have a voice is unbearably bad.

There's a good reason (alongside other troubles I have with OCN) that led me to have "on leave from OCN" as my personal title.
I now come here to feed off people's knowledge rather than share any. As for me, that's what this site is good for - and no longer rewarding the people that actually contribute and spent hours compiling reviews and/or guides.

Management should be ashamed to say the least - the community is striving as it always has been and will continue to grow - but for the long-term, this type of "attitude" and "behaviour" will deter people, like myself, from posting on these forums as contributors ever again.


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah I have been getting the feeling that staff can't make time for this, and have stopped coming around as much as I used to.

Just another subject to be ignored. In April it will be 2 years of discussing the subject. Rediciulous.


----------



## TheReciever

It seems Admin hasnt been online in the forums since late June.

Im guessing by this, there wont be any change occurring.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> It seems Admin hasnt been online in the forums since late June.
> 
> Im guessing by this, there wont be any change occurring.


yeah haven't seen him for awhile now.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GermanyChris*
> 
> The quickness of building rep is in direct proportion to where you hang out. Please also do not assume that rep is an indication of helpfulness.
> 
> 
> 
> Please speak for yourself. I know a lot of members who legitimately earned rep by being helpful.
Click to expand...

Isn't that what we're SUPPOSED to do to earn it?

I been away for nearly two years so maybe something has changed that I am not aware of?









~Ceadder


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


I would also like to mention it only has 11 views.

Just seems to be very little traction surrounding Rep Suggestion, not even an official decline of change.


----------



## omarh2o

I just read through most of this thread, allot of interesting points here. I know I haven't been here any where near as long as some of you, but I can say that about 90% of the time when I help someone (usually they are newer members) they thank me, and there problem is completely solved, but no rep. Not saying its a big deal, I help whenever I get a chance just to help , but the rep would be nice







. I don't want this to be a rep driven community, the way it is now is great and I love it, but it couldn't hurt to make simple changes in the rep system just to make it easier for new users to be aware of it. I had no idea what rep was when I started until I got repped. Anyway, thanks for having me


----------



## WiSK

Agree with the OP!

*thanks*


----------



## NrGx

I suspect the whole taboo around mentioning rep at all harkens back to a time when was an entirely different moderation team in play. I agree with the changes you've proposed and to be honest, the whole "thanks" system on XDA always floated my boat a bit more.

However, there is another forum I am a part of which I think does this whole thing even better.

The forum is called Whirlpool (www.whirlpool.net.au) and it is pretty much the largest internet forum in Australia. They have an Aura system whereby each person on the forum can be rated by every other member







, :|,







or







. Now all of these rating give you an "Aura" which is an indication of how the community perceives you. The advantage to this is that each person can only rate every other person once - there is no scope for abuse. I really love this system, and also love the fact that Aura degrades (slowly) over time, meaning that you have to continue to be helpful or else you can lose Aura and not be allowed in certain forum areas (for example Off Topic or Lounges).

Is there anything we can take from that model?

OP it is evident you are passionate about this issue and have put some thought into it - good work.


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NrGx*
> 
> I suspect the whole taboo around mentioning rep at all harkens back to a time when was an entirely different moderation team in play. I agree with the changes you've proposed and to be honest, the whole "thanks" system on XDA always floated my boat a bit more.
> 
> However, there is another forum I am a part of which I think does this whole thing even better.
> 
> The forum is called Whirlpool (www.whirlpool.net.au) and it is pretty much the largest internet forum in Australia. They have an Aura system whereby each person on the forum can be rated by every other member
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , :|,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now all of these rating give you an "Aura" which is an indication of how the community perceives you. The advantage to this is that each person can only rate every other person once - there is no scope for abuse. I really love this system, and also love the fact that Aura degrades (slowly) over time, meaning that you have to continue to be helpful or else you can lose Aura and not be allowed in certain forum areas (for example Off Topic or Lounges).
> 
> Is there anything we can take from that model?
> 
> OP it is evident you are passionate about this issue and have put some thought into it - good work.


Thanks!
And that does sound like an interesting thing.
Alas no matter what we suggest - I don't think a single...crap is given


----------



## TheReciever

Not currently it seems.


----------



## Chipp

Hey guys,

I just wanted to step in and firstly thank you for your contributions - obviously several of you are putting in quite a lot of thought about improvements to the site, and we (the management team, and me personally) both sincerely appreciate that kind of dedication.

Our current platform does not provide much in the way of extensibility for the kind of feature implementation changes that are being discussed here. Rules and policy are totally open for suggestion and improvement, but, for the time being we are not in a position where major technical changes can become reality. I say "for the time being" because we obviously want to continue to grow and refine the forum software, and are exploring multiple options for the future which can enable that - but again, for right now, it just isn't possible.

We did recently (within the last 3 months) begin sending a welcome PM to all new users who register, and in this message we prominently guide them to the "What is Rep" guide - I have not had a chance to pull any statistics about rep-giving rates on across the site in that time, but I would be hopeful there is a positive correlation, and I agree, we should to more to make sure users are aware of and understanding of how to use the rep system. Doing this without making things too in-your-face is a fine balancing act, however, and we want to think very carefully about how we approach the problem. General reception to these welcome PMs has been positive from new members, so I have made a note to pull some statistics on reputation and see if there is actually an uptick in reps given relative to posting rates since these messages began.

Please don't be discouraged if it seems like nobody is reading your suggestion threads - have a subscription to this forum specifically, and I do read every single post made in here (though it sometimes does indeed take me a while). I often choose to stay out of the discussions deliberately because I am much more interested in seeing the results of members debating on possible improvements than I am in trying to add my own voice to the discussion. Especially on technical feature discussions I don't want to pop in early and remind of our current "policy and content" focus before any good discussion and the best possible approach to a problem can be identified - I take notes on these, and we do maintain a backlog of various technical work items to be tackled or brought up with the platform team once we are in a better position to realize these kind of requests. You can also always feel free to PM me with a link to a discussion if you feel like management input would be specifically useful. I can adjust priorities as needed to make sure I am providing the feedback you require.

Once again, thank you for your awesome feedback. Its very specific and very reasonable - now all we need to figure out is how to make that feedback actionable without nontrivial software changes, if possible.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Thanks for your response Chipp! I believe feedback always works better when it is a 2 way street and both sides communicate, even if no immediate action can be taken, so your input means a lot. Is the platform ever going to be updated to something more... improvable? There seems to be a lot of things that the platform cannot do currently.


----------



## Chipp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC'ing Noob*
> 
> Thanks for your response Chipp! I believe feedback always works better when it is a 2 way street and both sides communicate, even if no immediate action can be taken, so your input means a lot. Is the platform ever going to be updated to something more... improvable? There seems to be a lot of things that the platform cannot do currently.


Yes - we are doing some exploratory due-diligence right now (both with our current platform provider and others) to see if we are in the best place possible from a platform standpoint, and we are actively pursuing a relationship that lets us have a larger role in platform feature design over the short and long term.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> Yes - we are doing some exploratory due-diligence right now (both with our current platform provider and others) to see if we are in the best place possible from a platform standpoint, and we are actively pursuing a relationship that lets us have a larger role in platform feature design over the short and long term.


Cool. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## criminal

Good suggestions dubbed. Hopefully something along those lines can be implemented in the future.


----------



## badtaylorx

Without changing the platform, the "TOS" _CAN_ be changed to allow for a tastful, non-begging reminder that repping is a neccessary part of the OCN experience!!!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> Without changing the platform, the "TOS" _CAN_ be changed to allow for a tastful, non-begging reminder that repping is a neccessary part of the OCN experience!!!


+1


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Good suggestions dubbed. Hopefully something along those lines can be implemented in the future.


cheers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badtaylorx*
> 
> Without changing the platform, the "TOS" _CAN_ be changed to allow for a tastful, non-begging reminder that repping is a neccessary part of the OCN experience!!!


agreed - in fact this thread was originally named "TOS needs to be changed" or something along those lines, before it got changed by admin...


----------



## nvidiaftw12

You're a good guy, Chipp.


----------



## Shrak

I agree that if nothing else, at least for the time being, it would be nice if talk of rep wasn't so taboo. Allowing people to have friendly reminders here and there without fear of retribution, would be nice.


----------



## TheReciever

Essentially this

It would be nice to simply have the rep system thread in my signature but it seems it will be requested to be removed if I did.


----------



## TheReciever

I was more active as well but there isn't any motivation or worthwhile feedback just kind of killed it for me.

I have more fun reading xda anymore.


----------



## TheReciever

I suppose I would be OK if at some point we had at least a confirmation of this being on the to do list instead of confirmation that the thread was read lol.

A little feedback I guess


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> I suppose I would be OK if at some point we had at least a confirmation of this being on the to do list instead of confirmation that the thread was read lol.
> 
> A little feedback I guess


There were promises over 6 months ago - nothing happened - even if they posted here, I would take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## TheReciever

Now I look like I'm talking to myself.

One huge reason I don't bother using the multi/quote system anymore


----------



## Totally Dubbed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Now I look like I'm talking to myself.
> 
> One huge reason I don't bother using the multi/quote system anymore


Don't worry bro I get that feel


----------



## TheReciever

So chunky, care to pitch in?

Couldn't help but noticed you were here.

Or is this one of those affairs to which I just contact higher powers?


----------



## PhilWrir

Everything that has been said by Chipp previously is the most updated info we have for you
Unfortunately its that simple.

The system we have isn't perfect, but it works well overall and the balance we have is fair overall
Improvements aren't ruled out but we aren't taking any action without serious consideration from management about how it impacts the platform, the users and OCN
The above, coupled with the fact that there is a lot of other stuff going on behind the scenes means tweaking a system that already works pretty well isn't that high on the list of priorities

Any further questions please feel free to PM Me or another member of staff

Thread Locked


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Just to add to the input from PhilWrir.

We are locking this thread for the moment in an effort to stop it from growing exponentially as we do not want to miss some of the great points made regarding the system and possible improvements. Once we are closer to a point where we will be looking at a revised system then we will either re-open this thread or create another for user input.

Currently we have other pressing projects in the pipeline that directly effect the OCN platform on a grander scale. These projects must be undertaken first before we can make changes to the smaller systems such as REP. We completely agree that the REP system could do with some fine tuning and improvements and we greatly value the input on the topic thus far and we will look into this in due course. We would have loved to look into this sooner rather than later, but unfortunately with any form of development, their is an appropriate order to how things need to be done, this cannot be avoided  I have made a personal note for this to be looked into at the soonest available opportunity !

Stay tuned for more and we will update the membership when we have new info.

Regards,

ENTERPRISE


----------

